# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Детский Театр >  Сценки, сказки и пьесы к Новому году и Рождеству

## ЛВ

Девочки, инсценировку на Новый год надо?

Под ветвями старой ели                               Мы полянку ту нашли
На полянке звери сели                               И тихонько подошли
И начался разговор                                    Слышим-тигр говорит
А.верней. шутливый спор!                            Говорит, а сам рычит.

ТИГР Посмотрите-ка, зверята,я красивый полосатый!
        Вы признайтесь от души-тигры очень хороши!
Лиса Шубка лучшая моя, красивее, чем твоя!
        Лёгонькая, чистая, как огонь искристая!
Волк Шубка лучшая моя красивее, чем твоя,  
        Прочная хорошая,самая пригожая
Заяц Шубка лучшая-моя! красивее,чем твоя,
        Белая как снежная, тёплая и нежная!
Мишка Шубка лучшая моя, красивее,чем твоя,
        Модная и славная! Моя шубка-главная!
ЁЖ  Шубка лучшая моя красивее, чем твоя,
      Жёсткая и лучшая,самая колючая!
СОВА Спорить вам совсем не надо! Я признаться всем вам рада-
Шубка каждая нужна! Шубка каждая важна!
Рыжая и серая,чёрная и белая!
Помиритесь поскорей! Праздник будет веселей!

----------

marimarigold (03.11.2018), Юли-Юлия (17.11.2019)

----------


## ЛВ

sorri! Под ветвями старой ели на полянке звери сели, 
И начался разговор, а верней шутливый спор.
Мы полянку ту нашли и тихонько подошли
Слышим тигр говорит, говорит, а сам рычит!

----------


## elenaSneg

ПРивет всем! Промелькнуло сообщение о мушкетерах . У меня есть такие слова для
сценки. Использовала её в сценарии про Снежную королеву. мушкетеры и другие герои помогали Герде искать Снегурочку.

                                                       ( Выходят Мушкетеры)

Мушкетер1: Как красиво в этом зале,
                     Сколько здесь прекрасных дам!
                     Вас приветствуют сегодня
     ( Мальчики по очереди делают шаг вперед, называют своё имя и кланяются)
                       Атос, 
                                  Портос,
                                                 Арамис,
                                                               Д'Артаньян.
                       Мы благородны, стройны и красивы.
                       А если нас много, друзья – это сила.

Мушкетер2:  Храбрость, благородство
                       В каждом сердце есть.
                        Но главное для мушкетера – 
                        Родина и честь.
Мушкетер3: Никогда не расстаётся
                     Мушкетёр со шпагой.
                     И гордиться может он 
                     Силой и отвагой.
Мушкетер4:  Пусть каждый знает:
                       Наш девиз – слабых защищать.
                        А подвиги прекрасным  
                        Дамам посвящать.
                                                                                    ( Поют)

                                         Когда беда случается,
На помощь  мы идем.
Отважные герои,
Друзей  своих спасем!
Пока-пока-покачивая
 Перьями на шляпах,
В лесу злодеев быстро мы найдем!
                                             ( Убегают)

Герда:  Ну, спасибо вам, друзья,
             Очень благодарна я .
             Путь мой труден и далек,
              Кто бы мне еще помог?

ПЕСНЯ мушкетеров была с куплетом и припевом, но дома в компе куплета не оказалось . Если заинтересует кого-то, в понедельник допишу. 

elena-snegur@yandex.ru

----------

echeva (23.10.2018)

----------


## ЛВ

Диалог Снегурочки с вед. или с детьми.Можно использовать в Яслях.Мелодию подобрать из русских нар.
 ДЕТИ ИЛИ ВЕД.  Почему снежок идёт?
                        Почему на речке лёд?
 СНЕГУРОЧКА:     Это к нам зима пришла,
                        Много снега принесла!

ДЕТИ ИЛИ ВЕД.: Почему у нас в гостях
                       Ёлка в ярких огоньках?
СНЕГУРОЧКА:    Потому что к нам идёт
                       Славный праздник Новый год!

Я эту песенку применяла в сказке: Межвежонок спрашивает у Мамы, она отвечает ему...

----------

ЕленаВасс (09.10.2018)

----------


## iricka

ПОЗОВЕМ ДЕДА МОРОЗА!
Ведущий говорит фразу, а дети хором отвечают «Да!» или «Нет!»

Дед  Мороз известен всем, верно?
Он приходит ровно в семь, верно?
Дед Мороз старик хороший, верно?
Носит шляпу и калоши, верно?
Скоро Дед Мороз придет, верно?
Он подарки принесет, верно?
Вид красив у нашей елки, верно?
Всюду красные иголки, верно?
Что растет на елке? Шишки, верно?
Помидоры и коврижки, верно?
Дед Мороз боится стужи, верно?
Со Снегурочкой он дружит, верно?
Что ж ответы даны на вопросы,
Знаете все вы про Деда Мороза.
А это значит, настала пора,
Ждет которую вся детвора….

А теперь давайте вместе позовем Деда Мороза!!! :Aga:

----------

ЕленаВасс (23.10.2018)

----------


## MarinaMi

Девчата, предлагаю вам завязку новогоднего праздника (до входа Деда Мороза). Брала в прошлом году. Очень динамично, весело, дети задействованы в играх, и в то же время не требует особой подготовки. 

*ЗДРАВСТВУЙ, НОВЫЙ ГОД!*

*  Сценарий новогоднего праздника 
 для детей разновозрастной группы* 

_Под фонограмму дети цепочкой вбегают в зал, становятся вокруг ёлки._
*♫		  «Полька»*
*Ведущий.*	Вы бы дружно мне сказали,
		Что за гостья в нашем зале?
*Дети.	*	Ёлочка!
*Ведущий.	*Хороши иголочки
		У нарядной ёлочки?
*Дети.	*	Да!
*Ведущий.	*Отвечайте от души:
		Все игрушки хороши?
*Дети.*		Все!
*Ведущий.	*Вам понятно, что сейчас
		Ёлка песни ждёт от вас?
*Дети.	*	Да!
*Ведущий.*	Наша ёлка всех зовёт в новогодний хоровод.
		Мы споём про Новый год, мы споём, как снег идёт.
* ♫	  Песня «Зима пришла»*
_ Дети садятся на места._
*Ведущий.*  Ребята, какой же праздник без Дедушки Мороза? Давайте его позовём!
_	 Дети зовут Деда Мороза. Раздаётся шум, влетает Сорока, бежит вокруг ёлки._
*Ведущий.* Что за шум, а драки нету? 
		Кто впустил гражданку эту?
		Вот и праздник – «без проказ»!
		Ждали мы совсем не вас!
*Сорока.* 	Я – сорока-белобока,
		Прилетела издалёка,
		Вся горю, вся трепещу
		И трещу, трещу, трещу…
*Ведущий.* Подождите, Сорока, не трещите,
		Объясните, чего вы хотите?
Сорока. Как чего? Праздника, веселья и, конечно, подарков. Где они? _(Заглядывает под ёлку.)_
*Ведущий.* Подождите, Сорока, ещё и Дед Мороз не пришёл на праздник, а вам уже подарки подавай! Дети, давайте позовём Деда Мороза!
_ Дети зовут Деда Мороза. В зал влетает Ворона, суетится._
*Ведущий.* Что за шум, а драки нету? 
		Кто впустил гражданку эту?
		Вот и праздник – «без проказ»!
		Ждали мы совсем не вас!
*Ворона.*	Ох, ворона я, ворона!
		Проворонила, Матрёна!
		Здрасьте, дети, вот и я!
		Где подарочки, друзья?
*Ведущий.* Подождите, Ворона, праздник только начался, ещё и Дед Мороз не пришёл. Наверное, он где-то в пути, мы его уже два раза звали.
*Сорока и Ворона.* Что же делать?
*Ведущий.* Как что делать? Всем играть!
Будем Новый год встречать! _(Обращается к Сороке и Вороне.)_ Вот вы как умеете веселиться?
*Сорока и Ворона.* А мы частушки зимние знаем!
		Холодные-прехолодные!
		Голодные-преголодные!
		Только вы не унывайте,
		Вместе с нами подпевайте!
	А подпевать-то нужно по смыслу – или «Здравствуй, здравствуй, Новый год!», или «Лето красное идёт!»
	Вот и посмотрим, правильно ли вы подпоёте, внимательны вы, или нет.
*Ворона.*	На дубу сидит Ворона
		И подарков очень ждёт,
		Белый снег вокруг идёт…
*Дети.* 	Здравствуй, здравствуй, Новый год!
*Сорока.*	На сосне сидит Сорока,
		Нет подарков – нету прока…
		Дед Мороз их принесёт!
*Дети.* 	Здравствуй, здравствуй, Новый год!
*Ворона.	*Дети в речке искупались
		И по травке пробежались,
		Пастушок коров пасёт…
*Дети.* 	Лето красное идёт!
*Сорока.*	Наш медведь под ёлкой пляшет,
		И хвостом лисичка машет,
		Веселится весь народ…
*Дети.* 	Здравствуй, здравствуй, Новый год!
*Ворона.*	Под листочки загляни-ка,
		Зреет ягода клубника,
		А козёл траву жуёт…
*Дети.* 	Лето красное идёт!
*Сорока.*	Что такое, что такое?
		Вдруг запели мы зимою!
		Дед Мороз сейчас придёт…
*Дети.* 	Здравствуй, здравствуй, Новый год!
*Ворона.*	Ох, как хочется подарка!
		Мне себя немного жалко.
		Жду неделю напролёт…
*Дети.* 	Здравствуй, здравствуй, Новый год!
*Ворона (шутит)*. А может, и день рожденья!
*Сорока.* 	Красота, кругом красиво,
		Соловей в лесу поёт,
		Что за чудо, что за диво?
*Дети*. 	Лето красное идёт!
*Ворона.	*Белый снег, как мы – летает
		И ложится у ворот,
		Все подарков ожидают…
*Дети.* 	Здравствуй, здравствуй, Новый год!
_	Сорока и Ворона хвалят детей и предлагают поиграть в игру «Сорока-ворона»._
*  ♫	* * Игра «Сорока-ворона»*
	Дети приседают в кругу вокруг ёлки, руки – ладошкой под щёку («спят»). Сорока, Ворона и дети выполняют движения по тексту. В конце игры Сорока и Ворона догоняют детей, которые убегают на стульчики.  
*Ведущий.* Сорока-ворона по лесу ходила (дети «спят»),
Всех зверей будила – 
Кому громко запоёт (Ворона и Сорока шумят, каркают, дети  		закрывают уши),
Кого крылышком толкнёт (тихонько толкают детей, дети
		загораживаются руками),
		Кого за ухо щипнёт (Сорока и Ворона пытаются ухватить 
		детей за уши, дети закрывают уши ладошками),
		Кого с веточки спугнёт (Сорока и Ворона хлопают в ладоши, 
		дети убегают, птицы их догоняют).
*Ведущий.* И всё же, ребята, давайте звать Деда Мороза.
_	Дети зовут Деда Мороза. Слышен стук, шум, в зал влетает Баба Яга на метле, бежит вокруг ёлки._ 
*Баба Яга.* Кто меня звал? Вот она я! Где праздник? Где мои подарки?
*Ведущий.* Что ты, что ты, Баба Яга! Мы не тебя звали, а Деда Мороза! Вон у нас тут и Сорока, и Ворона сидят под ёлкой, подарков дожидаются. 
*Баба Яга.* Как, вперёд меня? Ага, конкуренты! Две вертихвостки, ух я вас! 
_	Баба Яга гоняет метлой Сороку и Ворону, те с криком «Караул!» бегают вокруг ёлки, смеша детей. Но Баба Яга быстро устаёт («Что-то стара я стала…»)._
*Ведущий.* Погоди, Яга, шуметь и хулиганить, сегодня праздник. Знаешь, как Сорока и Ворона хорошо с детьми играли!
*Сорока (из-за ёлки)*. А как мы пели-то! Какой у нас голос!
*Ворона.* Мы без подарков всё равно не уйдём!
*Ведущий.* Ребята, прежде чем отпустить птиц с праздника, вручим им от нас подарки: Сороке – мешочек семечек, Вороне – мешочек сухарей. 
_	Сорока и Ворона получают подарки, благодарят детей и улетают. Дети им машут._ 
*Баба Яга.* Ну, а со мной что делать будете?
*Ведущий.* Как что? Играть, конечно! У всех должно быть хорошее настроение! 
*Баба Яга.* Я летаю на метле, словно всадник на коне! (Даёт девочке метлу.)
		Ну, попробуй, прокатись, вокруг ёлки пробегись!
_Девочка скачет вокруг ёлки._
*Баба Яга.*  Какая способная девочка! Пойдёшь ко мне учиться на Бабу Ягу? Я тебя всему научу!
*Ведущий (прерывает Бабу Ягу)*. Эй, Баба Яга, не надо ребят в лес зазывать, они в школу пойдут учиться только хорошему, а сейчас поиграть с тобой хотят.
*♫		Игра «Гномик»*
_После игры баба Яга восхищается способностями детей._ 
*Ведущий.* Ребята, у нас для весёлой Бабки Ёжки тоже есть подарок. Никто не должен в Новый год остаться без подарка!
_	Ведущий достаёт из-под ёлки коробочку, в которой лежит яркий платок. Счастливая баба Яга примеряет его._ 
*Баба Яга.*  Как я красива сегодня! Так сразу и захотелось танцевать! Только и вы уж со мной попляшите! Объявляю конкурс плясуна на приз «Еловой шишки»! 
*      ♫			Танец «Чик и Брик»*
_Баба Яга хвалит всех. Тому, кто по её мнению танцевал особенно хорошо, Баба Яга вешает на шею еловую шишку на ленточке, обнимает._
*Баба Яга.* Пойду-ка я к Лешему. Правда, он в гости меня не звал, но наверняка обрадуется! Да и по лесу пройдусь в новом-то платке!
*Ведущий.* Не торопись, Бабка Ёжка, успеешь ещё похвастаться своими нарядами перед лесными жителями. А пока оставайся у нас на празднике да помоги нам позвать Дедушку Мороза.

----------

lenik (02.11.2018), Кривошеева Зимфира (29.11.2018), Оле-Оле (02.12.2016)

----------


## милена

Когда-то , давно, 100 лет назад, сочинила такую сказку к Новому году. Простенькая, но ничего.
Сказка «СНЕГУРОЧКА»		
Снегурочка подметает пол около своего домика – наводит порядок и поет песню «Я, СНЕГУРКА, ВНУЧКА ДЕДА»
Сорока		Телеграмма, телеграмма,							 Я лечу с почтамта прямо.
			У телеграммы «срочной» адрес очень точный.
Снегурочка		Так давай ее, Сорока,
			Отдохни, дружок, с дороги.
Сорока		Ты читай, читай скорее,
			Отдохнуть еще успею.
Снегурочка читает:
			Ты, Снегурочка-резвушка,							 Наша милая подружка!
			Приезжай к нам в детский сад, 						Будет каждый встрече рад.
			Ведь в саду у нас сегодня
			Будет праздник новогодний.
			Приезжай без промедленья,
			Елка наша загляденье!
			Елка наша велика, достает до потолка.
			Не забудь, смотри, на праздник 
			Взять с собой зверят лесных,
			Зайцев, Лисоньку, Медведя-
			Во общем – всех друзей своих.
			Не хватает только вас,
			Приезжайте в тот же час.
Снегурочка		Телеграмму нам прислали,
			Вы слыхали? Все слыхали?
			Приглашенье от ребят
			К ним на елку в детский сад.
			Хватит вам сидеть без толку,
			Собирайтесь все на елку
			Жду Вас ровно 5 минут, быть на месте тут как тут.
Снегурочка		Мишка, слышишь, собирайся,
			Умывайся, одевайся
			И быстрей, быстрей в дорогу.
Медведь		Нет, пора мне лезть в берлогу,
			Холода пройдут во сне, а проснусь я по весне.
Снегурочка		Не спеши ложиться, Мишка,
			Косолапый мой топтыжка.
			К детям в детский сад пойдем,
			Ляжешь сразу, как придем.
			Причеши скорее шубку,
			Глазки сонные протри,
			И надень на шею бантик,
			Только не забудь, смотри.
Начинается «ТАНЕЦ  ЛИСИЧКИ НА ПОЛЯНКЕ»
 В конце танца Лисичка набрасывается на Зайчиков и хочет их съесть.
Заяц 1.		Ой, спасите, помогите,
			К нам на помощь все бегите.
Заяц 2.		А не то Зайчата все
			Вмиг достанутся Лисе.
Снегурочка		Кто таких хороших Зайцев
			Тронуть мог хотя бы пальцем?
			Это ты опять Лиса?
			Знаю я, что ты хитра,
			Знаю я , что ты красива,
			Ты умна и  терпелива.
			Как тогда тебя понять?
			Буду меры принимать!
			Раз не можешь в мире жить
			И с зайчатами дружить,
			Прогоню тебя, Лисица!
			Не пущу, будешь проситься!
Лисичка		Я с Зайчатками играла,
			Я их вовсе не пугала,
			Разве виновата я,
			Что Зайцы трогают меня?!
			Пристают к лисичке сами,
			Так кусаются зубами,
			Выдрали мне шерсти клок,
			Видишь, голенький бочок?
Заяц 1.		Ну, уж ладно это враки,
			Зайцы вовсе не собаки!
			Ты хотела нас поймать 
			И за ушко потрепать!
Заяц 2.		Посмотри она какая, прехитрющая и злая!
Лиса			И не злая я совсем, замолчите, а то съем!
Снегурочка		Так, Лисичка, не годится,							Вам придется помириться.
			Сколько можно говорить,
			«Надо, звери, в мире жить!
Лиса			Дайте лапы, так и быть,
			Буду с вами я дружить.
Снегурочка		Так-то лучше, друг любезны,
			Чем ругаться бесполезно.
			Зайки, щеточки возьмите
			И друг друга отряхните.
			Ты, Лисичка, как лежала,
			Хвостик рыжий замарала,
			Нос испачкала и ушко,
			Забияка ты, подружка.
			Дай-ка мордочку твою,
			Все равно тебя люблю.
			Распуши свой рыжий хвостик,
			Ждут уже давно нас в гости.
Снегурочка		Пять минут давно прошли
Заяц 1.		Мы готовы!
Заяц 2.		Мы пришли!
Лиса			Мы тебя не подвели!
Медведь		Все в порядок привели!
Снегурочка		Ну-ка, звери, повернитесь.
			Встаньте прямо, улыбнитесь.
			Все вы очень хороши-
			Говорю вам от души!

Снегурочка		Ну-ка, Зайки, быстро санки!
Медведь		Можно я им помогу?
Снегурочка		Ладно, помоги Мишутка,
			Дайте, я вас запрягу.
Лиса			Ты, садись, Снегурка в сани,
			Я же побегу за вами,
			Интересней нету дела-
			Заметать следы умело.
Чтоб за нами злые волки
			Не примчали бы на елку.

Снегурка		Снежинки, подружки, а вы что сидите?
			Скорее в дорогу за нами летите.
Все			Едем, едем в сад к ребятам,
			Едем прямо, не свернем,
			А чтоб было веселее.
			Песню звонкую споем.
Песня «САМИ САНОЧКИ БЕГУТ, СТЕЛЕТСЯ ПОЗЕМКА»
Снегурочка		Здравствуйте, девочки,
			Здравствуйте, мальчики!
Ведущий		Здравствуйте Лисонька, Мишка и Зайчики,
			Снежиночки нежные, Снегурочка Снежная!
			Будьте гостями, но будьте, как дома,
			Мы ведь давно уже с вами знакомы!
Снегурочка поет песню «МЕНЯ ВСЕ ЗВЕРИ ЗНАЮТ»

----------


## ЛВ

нОВОГОДНЯЯ СЦЕНКА "дВА ЖАДНЫХ МЕДВЕЖОНКА"
уЧАСТНИКИ: Мишка 1 -Топтыжка, Мишка2-Мишка, Лиса.

Два медвеж. устало бредут по лесу.

1. Хорошо бы отдохнуть, да поесть чего-нибудь!
2. Что ты хнычешь всю дорогу?
    Потерпи ещё немного!
    Вон до ёлки добредём,
    Там присядем, отдохнём!
ВДРУГ ВИДЯТ СЫР НА ТРОПИНКЕ.

1.  Что такое, глянь, Топтыжка!
2.  Да ведь это-сыр, братишка!
     Очень вкусный, очень свежий!
1.  Слушай, брат! не будь невежей!
     Отдавай сюда мой сыр!!!!!!
2.   Ишь,нашёлся командир!!!!
      Сыр тебе я не отдам!!!!!
1.   Ну вот я тебе задам!!!!!!!!
НАЧИНАЮТ "ДРАТЬСЯ" ПОЯВЛ, ЛИСА,

Л.  Что такое? Шум и драка!!!!!!!
     Это что за забияки?
     Эй-эй-эй! Постойте,братцы!
     Как же вам не стыдно драться?

1.   Виноват во всём Топтыжка!
2.   Первым драться начал Мишка!
1.   Он мне сыр не отдавал!
2.   Он мне лапы оттоптал!

Л.   Ах, вы милые ребятки,
      Дорогие медвежатки!
      Я вас быстро помирю!
      Сыр вам ровно разднлю!
      Вот тебе кусок, Топтыжка!
      Вот тебе кусочек, мишка!

1.   Посмотри-ка, у него
      Сыр-то больше моего!
ЛИса берёт сыр, отщипывает себе в карман, протягивает, облизываясь.

Л.   Вот как ровно поделила!
2.   Нет!!!!!У Мишки больше сыра!!!!
Лиса снова "делит"
1.    Стало больше у Топтыжки!!!!
2.    О-о-о-! Большой кусок у Мишки!
1.    У Топтыжки больше стало!!!!
2.    Нет!!Давай, дели сначала!!!1
Лиса стряхивает лапки о фартук, Сыра нет!

1.   Как же так могло случиться!
      Обманула нас лисица!
2.   Это ты всё, жадина!
1.    Сам такой же жадина!

Л.    Ах, вы .милые ребятки,
       Дорогие медвежатки!
       Славные!Нарядные!
       Но такие жадные!
ХОРОМ:       Вы запомните,друзья!
                  Жадным быть никак нельзя!
                  Из-за этой жадности
                  Только неприятности!!!!!!!!!

Опробовала 3 раза, смотрелось интересно, но поработать пришлось , что б диалог получился. Сыр из поролона делали и Лиса рвала его кусочками.В этом году хочу сыр "Виола" в коробочке треугольничками обыграть, а потом показать пустую коробочку.Мне будет приятно, если кто-то попробует поставить сценку. Нетрудно ведь!

----------

Галеветана (27.10.2021), Марфа Васильна Я (30.10.2021)

----------


## MarinaMi

Доброе утро! Может, кому-нибудь понравится вот такой вход Дедушки Мороза. 

_Дед Мороз, войдя в зал, обращается к родителям._
*Дед Мороз.* Ох, как вы повырастали! Вот так Пети, вот так Гали!
Вот так маленький народ!
*Снегурочка.* Дедушка, наоборот! Там родители сидят,
Не заметил ты ребят!
*Дед Мороз.* Ох, забрось меня в подушки! _(к детям)_
Я-то думал - здесь игрушки!
Так нарядны, так блестят - 
Краше нет нигде ребят!
А в глазёнках столько счастья,
Словно звёздочки лучатся!
И какой задорный смех!..
Тут запутаться не грех.

----------

ксенияшип (28.12.2020)

----------


## милена

ЗАГАДКИ о ЗИМЕ
Кто, угадай-ка, седая хозяйка? 
Тряхнула перинки - над миром пушинки. 
(зима) 	Снег на полях, лёд на водах, 
Вьюга гуляет. Когда это бывает? 
(зима) 
Кто в холод не боится остаться без перинки
и вытряхнет на землю летящие пушинки. 
(зима) 	Хоть сама - и снег, и лед, 
а уходит слезы льет. 
(зима) 
Запорошила дорожки, 
Разукрасила окошки. 
Радость детям подарила 
И на санках прокатила. 
(зима) 	Снег на полях, 
Лёд на реках, 
Вьюга гуляет, 
Когда это бывает? 
(зимой) 
Кто поляны белит белым
И на стенах пишет мелом, 
Шьет пуховые перины, 
Разукрасил все витрины? 
(зима) 	Ветви белой краской разукрашу, 
Брошу серебро на крышу вашу. 
Теплые весной придут ветра 
И меня прогонят со двора. 
(зима) 
Дел у меня немало - я белым одеялом 
Всю землю укрываю, в лёд реки убираю, 
Белю поля, дома, а зовут меня ... 
(зима) 	Наступили холода. 
Обернулась в лед вода. 
Длинноухий зайка серый
Обернулся зайкой белым. 
Перестал медведь реветь: 
В спячку впал в бору медведь. 
Кто скажет, кто знает, 
Когда это бывает. 
(зимой) 
Тройка, тройка прилетела. 
Скакуны в той тройке белы. 
А в санях сидит царица – 
Белокоса, белолица. 
Как махнула рукавом – 
Все покрылось серебром. 
(зимние месяцы) 	Назовите-ка, ребятки, 
Месяц в этой вот загадке: 
Дни его – всех дней короче, 
Всех ночей длиннее ночи. 
На поля и на луга 
До весны легли снега. 
Только месяц наш пройдет, 
Мы встречаем Новый год. 
(месяц декабрь) 
Щиплет уши, щиплет нос, 
Лезет в валенки мороз. 
Брызнешь воду – упадет 
Не вода уже, а лед. 
Даже птице не летится, 
От мороза стынет птица. 
Повернуло солнце к лету. 
Что, скажи, за месяц это? 
(месяц январь) 	Снег мешками валит с неба, 
С дом стоят сугробы снега. 
То бураны и метели 
На деревню налетели. 
По ночам мороз силен, 
Днем капели слышен звон. 
День прибавился заметно. 
Ну, так что за месяц это? 
(месяц февраль) 
Двенадцать братьев
Друг за другом бродят, 
Друг друга не обходят. 
(месяцы) 	Ни ведерка, ни кисти, ни рук, а побелит все крыши вокруг. 
(Зима) 
Не хилела, не болела, а саван надела. 
(земля со снегом) 	Гуляю в поле, летаю на воле, 
Кручу, бурчу, знать никого не хочу. 
Вдоль села пробегаю, сугробы наметаю. 
(метель) 
Рассыпала Лукерья
Серебряные перья, 
Закрутила, замела, 
Стала улица бела. 
(метель) 	Он рисует на стекле
пальмы, звезды, ялики. 
Говорят, ему сто лет, 
а шалит, как маленький. 
(мороз) 
Невидимкой, осторожно
Он является ко мне, 
И рисует, как художник, 
Он узоры на окне. 
(мороз) 	Он вошел – никто не видел, 
Он сказал – никто не слышал. 
Дунул в окна и исчез, 
А на окнах вырос лес. 
(мороз ) 
Чтобы осень не промокла, 
Не раскисла от воды, 
Превратил он лужи в стёкла, 
Сделал снежными сады. 
(мороз) 	Рисует художник пейзаж на стекле, 
но эта картина погибнет в тепле. 
(мороз) 
Гость гостил, мост мостил, 
без пилы, без топора мост вымостил. 
(мороз) 	Дедушка мост мостил без топора и без ножа. 
(мороз) 
Без рук рисует, без зубов кусается. 
(мороз) 	Старик у ворот 
Тепло уволок, 
Сам не бежит 
И стоять не велит. 
(мороз) 
Какой это мастер 
На стекла нанес 
И листья, и травы 
И заросли роз? 
(мороз) 	Без рук, без ног, а рисовать умеет. 
(мороз) 
Не огонь, а жжется. 
(мороз) 	Вырос лес, 
Белый весь, 
Пешком в него не войти -
И на коне не въехать. 
(узоры мороза на стекле в окне) 
Побелело за ночь всюду, 
А у нас в квартире чудо! 
За окошком двор исчез. 
Там волшебный вырос лес. 
(морозный узор) 	Текло, текло -
И легло под стекло. 
(замерзающая речка) 
Конь бежит
А шкура лежит. 
(река подо льдом) 	В новой стене
В круглом окне
Днем стекло разбито, 
За ночь вставлено. 
(прорубь) 
Не в темницу, а в светлицу
Запирает он девицу. 
До весны девице 
не открыть светлицы. 
(мороз и река) 	Летит - молчит, 
Лежит - молчит, 
Когда умрет - тогда заревет. 
(снег) 
Сито большое, сито голубое. 
Сеет-веет белый пух 
на леса, дома, на луг. 
(небо и снег) 	Он слетает белой стаей 
И сверкает на лету. 
Он звездой прохладной тает 
На ладони и во рту. 
(снег) 
Зимой греет, 
Весной тлеет, 
Летом умирает, 
Осенью оживает. 
(снег) 	Выгляну в оконце, 
Лежит белое суконце. 
Всю зиму лежит, 
А весной убежит. 
(снег) 
Он пушистый, серебристый, 
Но рукой его не тронь: 
Станет капелькою чистой, 
Как поймаешь на ладонь. 
(снег) 	На деревья, на кусты
С неба падают цветы. 
Белые, пушистые, 
Только не душистые. 
(снег) 
Он все время занят делом, 
Он не может зря идти. 
Он идет и красит белым 
Все, что видит на пути. 
(cнег) 	Идет, а ног нет, 
Лежит, а постели нет, 
Легкий, а крыши ломит. 
(снег) 
Лежало одеяло
Мягкое, белое 
Солнце напекло -
Одеяло утекло. 
(снег) 	Пушистый ковер 
Не руками ткан, 
Не шелками шит, 
При солнце, при месяце 
Серебром блестит. 
(снег) 
Как пора настала
Бабушка Арина всю землю 
белой пеленой застлала. 
(снег) 	Он пушистый, серебристый, 
Белый, белый, 
Чистый, чистый, 
Ватой наземь лег. 
(снег) 
Одеяло белое 
Не руками сделано. 
Не ткалось и не кроилось, 
С неба на землю свалилось. 
(снег) 	Бел, да не сахар, 
Ног нет, а идет. 
(снег) 
Зимой в поле лежало, 
А весной в реку побежало. 
(снег) 	На всех садится, 
Никого не боится. 
(снег) 
Вился, вился белый рой, 
Сел на землю – стал горой. 
(снег) 	Скатерть бела
Всю землю одела. 
(снег) 
На дворе горой, 
А в избе водой. 
(снег) 	Бело покрывало на земле лежало, 
Лето пришло, оно все сошло. 
(снег) 
Бел как мел, 
С неба прилетел. 
Зиму пролежал, 
В землю убежал. 
(снег) 	Что за звездочки сквозные 
На пальто и на платке, 
Все сквозные, вырезные, 
А возьмешь – вода в руке? 
(снежинка) 
Вдоль села
Бежит кобыла весела, 
Под конец хвоста
Висит полон кошель овса, 
Бежит да потряхивает 
(туча со снегом) 	С неба – звездой, 
В ладошку – водой. 
(снежинка) 
Покружилась звездочка 
В воздухе немножко, 
Села и растаяла 
На моей ладошке. 
(снежинка) 	Я снежная, я белая, 
Меня ребята сделали, 
Днем они всегда со мной, 
Вечером идут домой. 
Ну, а ночью под луной
Очень грустно мне одной. 
(снежная баба) 
Меня не растили - из снега слепили. 
Вместо носа ловко вставили морковку. 
Глаза - угольки, руки - сучки. 
Холодная, большая, кто я такая? 
(снежная баба) 	Что за нелепый человек
Пробрался к нам в двадцатый век? 
Морковкой нос, в руке метла, 
Боится солнца и тепла? 
(снеговик) 
Жил я посреди двора, 
Где играет детвора, 
Но от солнечных лучей 
Превратился я в ручей. 
(снеговик) 	Под гору - коняшка, 
а в гору - деревяшка. 
(санки) 
Они летят быстрее ветра, 
И я лечу с них на три метра. 
Вот мой полет закончен. Хлоп! 
Посадка мягкая в сугроб. 
(санки) 	На дворе - горой, 
А в избе - водой. 
(сугроб) 
Беленька собачка
В подворотню глядит. 
(сугроб) 	Белый дед, белее нет. 
Старый, горбатый, 
Лежит возле хаты. 
Лежит всю зиму - никто не поднимет. 
Весна придет- он сам уйдет. 
(сугроб) 
Упрятались голышки
в мохнатые мешки, 
четверо вместе, 
один на шесте. 
(пальцы в рукавичках) 	В белом бархате деревня – 
И заборы и деревья. 
А как ветер нападет, 
Этот бархат опадет. 
(иней) 
Чист и ясен, как алмаз, 
Дорог не бывает, 
Он от матери рожден 
И мать рождает. 
(лед) 	Не колючий, светло-синий 
По кустам развешан … 
(иней) 
И не снег, и не лед, 
А серебром деревья уберет. 
(иней) 	Был простой, обычный дом, 
что же изменилось в нем? 
Появилось украшенье – 
людям всем на удивленье: 
хрупкая и странная 
бахрома стеклянная. 
(сосулька) 
Я живу под самой крышей, 
Даже страшно глянуть вниз. 
Я могла бы жить и выше, 
Если б крыши там нашлись. 
(сосулька) 	Растет она вниз головою, 
Не летом растет, а зимою. 
Но солнце ее припечет – 
Заплачет она и умрет. 
(сосулька) 
Если днем на солнце тает, 
Если к ночи вновь зима, 
Что, скажите, вырастает
На деревьях и домах? 
(сосулька) 	Висит за окошком
Кулек ледяной. 
Он полон капели 
И пахнет весной. 
(сосулька) 
У нас под крышей 
Белый гвоздь висит. 
Солнце взойдет – 
Гвоздь упадет. 
(сосулька) 	Белая морковка зимой растет. 
(сосулька) 
Солнце выглянет –заплачет, 
Солнца нет – слезинки спрячет. 
(сосулька) 	В мороз – лежит, в тепло – бежит, 
Прозрачное, а не стекло, 
Пригреешь – собрать не успеешь. 
(лед) 
Прозрачен, как стекло, 
А не вставишь в окно. 
(лед) 	Кто мост мостит без ножа, без топора, без клиньев, без подклинков? 
(лед) 
Мостится мост без досок, без топора, без клина. 
(лед) 	Что же за девица: 
Не швея, не мастерица, 
Ничего сама не шьет, 
А в иголках круглый год? 
(елка) 
На первой версте он – румяный мальчонка, 
А к двенадцатой версте придет седовласым дедом. 
(новый год) 	Он приходит в зимний вечер, 
зажигать на елке свечи, 
бородой седой оброс, кто же это? 
(Дед Мороз) 
Наденешь ее – и тебя не узнать, 
Ты – рыцарь, бродяга, ковбой…
Кем хочешь, сумеешь
в ней запросто стать. 
А снимешь – и станешь собой. 
(маска) 	Чернокрылый, красногрудый 
и зимой найдет приют:
Не боится он простуды -
С первым снегом тут как тут! 
(Снегирь) 

________________________________________

----------

marimarigold (03.11.2018), ТаняТанечкаТанюша (01.11.2019)

----------


## Танцулька

Вот такую сценку нашла.
ХОЧУ БЫТЬ СНЕГУРОЧКОЙ 
- (На сцену выходит дочка бабы яги кричит, замолкает , опять начинает плакать, замолкает, опять кричит)
- Б.Я. - Ой, ой доченька что такое кто обидел карапузика, кого в превратить в поганку трухлявую, кого стереть в зубной порошок?
- Д.Б.Я. - Меня снегурочкой ни берут на Школьную Елку я уж и так и так говорят некрасивая. 
- Б.Я. - Разве не красивая посмотри на себя и статная ой и умница разумница.
Да ты постой у меня парикмахер знакомый есть Леший говорит каждая девушка красива, нужно только эту красоту подчеркнуть. Он тебя подкрасит что ненужно соскоблит будешь не хуже
любой другой дурочки.
- Д.Б.Я. - Снегурочки а не Дурочки. И не нужны мне твои парикмахеры. Они волосы моют стригут косы заплетают фу гадость какая, а еще одекалоны у них есть туалетная вода да лучше я в керосине утоплюсь чем к такому парикмахеру пойду.
- Б.Я. - Спокойно не гони волну Леший свою работу знает он только с природным материалом работает смола да еловые шишки, немножко ключевой воды и ты в поряде прямо таки Фигурочка.
- Д.Б.Я. - Да не Фигурочка а Сне_гу_ро_чка . И выписали уже снегурочку она С Дедом Морозом приезжает внучка его.
- Б.Я. - Ну так можно Снежной Королевой нарядиться хочешь я тебе наряд наколдую.
- Д.Б.Я. - Ты старая совсем с катушек слетела о моем здоровье душой не болеешь ишь что удумала наряд снежной королевы это же сколько килограммов сосулек да ледышек а кокошник из кусочков разбитого зеркала прямая угроза безопасности жизненной деятельности.
- Б.Я. - Ой не подумала ой чуть не погубила ну у меня еще одно средство есть.
- Д.Б.Я. - Какое?
- Б.Я. - Ты у меня разбойница?
- Д.Б.Я. - Разбойница.
- Б.Я. - Бандитка ?
- Д.Б.Я. - Бандитка.
- Б.Я. - Оторва?
- Д.Б.Я. - Оторва.
- Б.Я. - Значит будешь феей и колдовать ты немножко умеешь. Сколдуешь им по подарочку. Знаешь как тебя все любить будут.
- Д.Б.Я. - Ура Ура буду феей каждому по бородавочке наколдую будут знать как меня обижать. Мама води руками маши палочкой активней мне нужен феевский комплект: курточка кожаная крылья чтоб покучерявей и волшебная палочка и красовки Прада.
- Б.Я. - Колдую доченька. (2 вариант сейчас сейчас доченька только ингридиенты соберу) - Колдую доченька. 

Чур чур фэкс пэкс 
Эй вы двое из под лавки
Удалые две малявки
Подыщите-ка обновки
Для дочуркиной тусовки

Двое из под лавки Появляются и нчинают под музыку наряжать Д.Б.Я. Одев исчезают
- Д.Б.Я. - ой берегитесь моей красоты сами напросились

----------

Елена04 (29.11.2018), ТаняТанечкаТанюша (01.11.2019)

----------


## Петрова Татьяна

*сценка (из новогоднего утренника)*
 Снегурочка.  Кажется, я слышу чьи – то шаги.
(под музыку выбегают 2 зайчат)
Зайцы.           Мы – маленькие зайчики на праздник к вам пришли.
                    Хотим повеселиться попрыгать от души.
(смотрят на ёлку, говорят испуганно, встревожено)
1-ый Заяц.    Что же это? Что случилось?
                   Наша ёлка не горит!
2-ый Заяц.    Кто же нам теперь поможет?
                   Слышишь, лисонька бежит.
(под музыку входит Лиса)
Лиса.              Я Лисонька – Лиса, 
                      Всему свету я краса.
                      Шла я по лесу, гуляла. 
                      Вижу, заиньки стоят.
                      И о чём – то говорят. 
                      Подойду я к ним поближе,
(Лиса подходит к Зайцам, они пугаются, она их приобнимает)
                      Ну, не бойтесь, не обижу.
                      Расскажите, что случилось?                                                             

Зайцы.          Мы пришли на ёлку в сад –
                    Нынче праздник у ребят.
                  Как же Новый год встречать?
                      Огоньки – то не горят!
Лиса (встревоженно). 
                      Ах, какое несчастье! Какая беда!
                      Друг Медведь! Скорее сюда!
(под музыку выходит Медведь, смотрит на ёлку, обходит с другой стороны)
Медведь.          А где же огоньки?
                      Новогодние фонарики
                      У ёлки быть должны!
                      Что случилось? Ну-ка, расскажи!
Зайцы.            Мы пришли на ёлку в сад,
                      Огонёчки не горят.
Лиса.               Ты нам Миша помоги,
                      Ты нам Миша подскажи:
                      Как вернуть фонарики –
                      Золотые шарики? 
Медведь.         Знаю я таку проказу – 
                      Это ветер – озорник.
                      Пролетал он мимо ёлки,
                      Потушил все огоньки.
Лиса, Зайцы.      Как же быть? Что предпринять?
                         Скоро праздник у ребят!
                         Новый год без яркой ёлки
                         Мы не сможем повстречать!
Медведь.            Мы ребяток позовём, вместе огоньки зажжём.
                         Вы, ребята, не зевайте, выходите, помогайте.
(дети встают возле ёлочки)
Ведущая.          Возле ёлочки вставайте и за мною повторяйте.
                        На ёлочку подуем (…….)
                        Дружно поколдуем.
                        Ножками потопаем (………)
                        Ручками похлопаем (……..)
                        головками помашем(влево-вправо качают),
                        ножками попляшем( пружинка)
Все.                 Раз, два, три – ёлочка гори!
(под музыку зажигается ёлочка)
Снегурочка.      Что же детки вы стоите? Поплясать – то не хотите?
                        Дружно все в кружок пойдём, нашу песенку споём!

----------

Галеветана (27.10.2021), Маинька (20.11.2016)

----------


## Lo-la

со  старшей группой довольно удачно поставили  на Новый год  сказку по  мотивам "Щелкунчика"  Гофмана. Родителям и  детям  очень  понравилось. Могу  поделиться своим сценарием. Я  его  собирала  по  частям из  разных источников. Многое  дописала  сама.

*"НОВОГОДНИЙ  ЩЕЛКУНЧИК"* 
(музыкальная  театрализация для  старшей группы д/с)
НАЧАЛО  стандартный вход+хоровод....потом:
ВЕДУЩАЯ   -  Говорят, под Новый год, что ни пожелается,
                          Все всегда произойдет, все всегда сбывается:
                           Звёзды  поют,  и снежинки  не  тают,  
                           И  ангелы  снежные  к людям слетают.
                           Да  вот же  они….
  Под  музыку   из-за  занавеса   «вылетают»   2  снежных  ангела  (девочки):
1.-     Снег летает за окном,
         Плавно  в  воздухе  кружится. 
         И  снежинка  на  ладонь
          Сказочной звездой ложиться.
          И  в рождественскую  ночь,  словно  заклинание,
          Пробуждает   волшебство  снежное  сияние.
2. -     Приглядитесь  поскорей –
          Вы у  сказочных  дверей.
          Мы  рады  для  вас  эти  двери   открыть 
          И в  замок  волшебный  гостей  пригласить.
Вместе -  Двери открываются -  сказка  начинается.           (убегают и  выводят девочек  на  танец)
-Танец  снежных хлопьев  (под а/з   «Волшебник  рисует  узоры»)
Мария-       Смотри, Вильгельм,   какая елка!
                    И как красиво все кругом!
                    Подарков  интересных столько!
                    Давай сейчас их разберем!
Вильгельм   -   Ага,  наверно, там  игрушки.
                          Давай скорее открывать!
                          Не терпится мне поиграть.
Мари –  Здесь  барабанщик заводной…(выводит  мальчика  в  костюме  военного барабащика)
Вильгельм -   Ах,  я  ужасно  рад!                                                                                                                                                                   Сейчас его  мы  заведем, и  он начнёт  парад!  
  (берет  бутафорский ключ          и как - будто  заводит  Барабанщика)
  Барабанщик  (бьёт в барабан)–    Бьют барабаны общий сбор! 
                                            Мы все выходим на простор,
                                            И трубы весело трубят,
                                            Мой   барабан  зовёт  солдат.
Из-за  ёлки под  музыку   выходят мальчики - солдатики
ТАНЕЦ  ОЛОВЯННЫХ СОЛДАТИКОВ (садятся  на  места,  кроме  Вильгельма  и еще  одного  мальчика)
(Мари  берёт    под  ёлкой  куклу  Щелкунчика)

Мари: -   Вильгельм! Смотри, что я нашла!  
                Наверное, Щелкунчик   Он,
                Как в  сказке  у    принцессы  был.
                Пусть  не  красив  он,  ну  и  что ж.
                Ему остаться разрешим?
Вильгельм  и  его  друг  в костюме  гусара   подходят к  Мари
Гусар  -              А это что еще такое?
                           Зубастик  ,  даже напугал.
                           Лицо его такое злое.
                           Играть с таким бы я не стал.
Оба-       Ха-ха-ха! Зубастик….(смеется  и показывает  пальцем на  Щелкунчика)
      (Вильгельм  отбирает   у  Мари  и  бросает Щелкунчика   в  сторону и мальчики  смеются и  убегают на  места)
Мари ––     Не  смейте  обижать  его! (подбегает  к  упавшей  кукле, поднимает  её и прижимает к  груди)
                      Пусть  не красив  он, ну  и  что ж
                       Нельзя  за  то  судить.
                      (кукле-)    Ты  не  печалься,  всё  равно
                                         С  тобою  буду  я  дружить.
                                         Ну  а  пока  поспи  немножко,
                                         А   я  тебя  посторожу,
                                         Как  звезды  светятся в  окошко  сегодня  ярко  погляжу.
                                         Ах, если б  хоть  одна  звезда  смогла слететь  с  небес  сюда.
                                         Она  бы   ярко   засияла  и  вмиг  тебя расколдовала.
 (Мари целует  куклу-Щелкунчика  и кладет а  в «кроватку» , садится  рядом  на  стульчик  и «засыпает»)
ВЫХОД    И    «ТАНЕЦ  ЗВЁЗДНОЙ ФЕИ» ( Под  музыку «Танец  феи  драже» Чайковского)
Звездная  Фея –  Я   Звездная  Фея,  по  небу  летаю,
                              И всем  добрым  людям  я  помогаю.
                              Вижу, что  здесь  приключилась  беда.
                              Звезды-подружки,  скорее  сюда!    
          «ТАНЕЦ  ЗВЕЗД» («Сонная  ночь»  а\з п.   в  исп.   Арбакайте)
 звездочки  -                
 1)-  Мы  на  зов  явились  твой всей волшебною  семьёй.
 2)  И в  чудесный  этот  час всё  исправим  мы  для  вас.
  3)  Ярче-ярче  мы  сияем, оживляем,  превращаем...
 (после  танца  звездочки  подбегают  к  кроватке Щелкунчика и ,помахав  над ней своими  звездочками, «превращают»  Щелкунчика-куклу  в  мальчика-Щелкунчика ,  выводят  его на  середину зала,  опускают  на  пол  как  бы  спящего  и  убегают за  елку. Включить  в  это  время  крутящийся светящийся шар)
Последняя  звездочка –  Вставай      скорей!   Проснись!  Ты  слышишь?
       (будит  Щелкунчика)        Там в   темноте  скребутся  мыши.
                                             И часов старинных бой
                                               Созывает  всех  на бой...(убегает)
Щелкунчик  «просыпается» -         Неужто чудо  совершилось?
                                                  И я  теперь  опять живой!

                                          Пусть знают все  – добро непобедимо!
                                           Зову  мышей  на  смертный  бой!
Мари -      Щелкунчик , ты?  
               Какой  ты  стал  большой!                                         
(Подбегает к Щелкунчику)
Щелкунчик – Теперь,  Мари,  не  ты,  а  я  защитник  твой.    
        (Мари  обнимает Щелкунчика)  
                            Звучат  грозные  аккорды    
Мари -  Ой, крыса! (прячется  за  Щелкунчика)
                       Выход Мышиного  Короля
Мышиный  Король -  Ах,  это снова  ты, Щелкун?  Ты  снова  стал  живой?
                                  Но  вернулся    за  тобой!
                                  Король  Мышиный я ,  и  я  непобедим.
                                  Тебя, Щелкунчик ,  мы  в  два  счёта  истребим!
                                  Эй,  войско мышиное,  ко мне!
ВЫХОД  И  «ТАНЕЦ  МЫШЕЙ». (под  а/з «Новый год  к нам  мчится») 
(Щелкунчик,    закрывая  Мари  собой ,     отходит  в  сторону)
      Мышиный  Король         -          Сейчас  тебя  я  снова  укушу
                                                   И снова  в  куклу  превращу.
                                                    Эй,  мыши,  взять  его! 
(мыши  принимают  нападающие позы  и  медленно  начинают  двигаться  на  Мари  и Щелкунчика)
Мари (кричит): -  Мне страшно,  мыши   нас  съедят!
Щелкунчик -   Не бойся ,  ты  со  мной!  Они  не  победят!
                           Найди  мне  саблю  поскорей
                           И  подожди  там  у дверей. (Мари  приносит ему  саблю)
Щелкунчик -    Вперёд! Солдатики,  за  мной!
                           Дадим  мышам  последний  бой!
 "Кан-Кан" Офенбаха (а/з) - ВТОРОЙ  ВЫХОД  СОЛДАТИКОВ
(скачут  прямым галопом  мальчики-гусары  ,  и  , размахивая саблями,  гонят  мышей за  елку ,а  потом садятся   на  места)
Мышиный Король – Ах,  так?! Тогда  получай!
Сцена  битвы  с  Мышиным  королем (на бутафорских  саблях)
 (под «В пещере  горного  короля» Грига,  или под «Танец  с  саблями» Хачатуряна)
(Сначала Мышиный Король теснит Щелкунчика,  но
 Мари  приводит  Кошку (Кота)  и  подталкивает  к Королю и  даёт  команду : «Хватай его»)
Кошка (громко) -   Мяу! Попался?  Стой! 
         ( Мышиный Король бросает  саблю и  в  ужасе  убегает  за  елку,  кошка – за ним)
Мари и  Щелкунчик  обнимаются,  к  ним  подбегают звёзды и  снимают  со  Щелкунчика  маску. Он  становится  Принцем.
Кошка (выбегает  из-за ёлки)-  Теперь  уж  больше  никогда 
                                              Мышиный  Король не вернётся  сюда!
                                              Ведь  если  я  взялась  за  дело,
                                              То  сразу  цап  его  и  съела.
                              (облизывается  и  гладит  себя  по  животику)
Щелкунчик (выводит  Мари  на  центр  зала) -  
                       За  то,  что  ты  меня  спасала,  не побоявшись  ничего,
                       Тебя  принцессой  объявляю   и дамой  сердца  моего. 
                       (опускается  на  колено, Мари  его  поднимает)
Щелкунчик + Мари  -   
      Мы  приглашаем  всех  друзей  в  волшебную  страну  сластей.  
      Там заведем  мы  хоровод  и   вместе  встретим  Новый  год .
ПЕСНЯ  «ПУСТЬ  ЗВЁЗДЫ  ЗАЖИГАЮТСЯ»  (А/З)[I](к сожалению,эта песня у меня только на кассете)
Далее    Ведущая  говорит,  что  какой  же Новый  год  без  Деда  Мороза  и Снегурочки,  и     предлагает  позвать   их  на праздник.
Далее  идет обычная хороводно-игровая программа.

----------

lipa29 (24.10.2017)

----------


## Irina55

*Необыкновенные приключения Кая и Герды. Старая сказка на новый лад.*

Занавес закрыт. Звучит музыка «Бьют часы на старой башне». Выбегают три ведущие.
1 вед.  Вы слыхали? Не слыхали?
2 вед. Вы видали? Не видали?
3 вед. У нас такое тут случилось, снова сказка повторилась.
1 вед. Вы хотите все узнать?
2 вед. Пора нам сказку начинать.
3 вед. В одном далеком городе, где небо цвета синего
           А на балконах солнечных во всю растут цветы,
           Жила однажды девочка с красивым звонким и именем,
           А по соседству мальчик жил, о них расскажем мы.
1 вед. Они дружили весело, со взрослыми не спорили,
           А вечером на крыше мечтали под луной,
           И вы, конечно, знаете о них одну историю,
           Рассказанную в сказке вечно молодой.
2 вед. Промчаться дни весенние, пройдут дожди осенние
           И вот однажды вечером во двор придет зима,
           С друзьями и подругами, метелями и вьюгами,
           Забытую историю начнет она сама.
Слышно завывание вьюги.
3 вед. Ой, как стало холодно!
1 вед.  Какой сильный ветер!
2 вед. Я тоже сильно замерзла. Снова началась метель, как тогда…
Вед. уходят. Занавес открывается. Танец «Метель».Занавес закрывается. Выходит Герда.
Герда. Скажите, вы видели здесь мальчика? Нет? Не видели? (идет в другую сторону) А  вы? Видели мальчика, такого маленького? Тоже не видели? А вы? Нет? Может  быть вы видели? Нет?
Песня Герды. Затем она уходит за занавес.
Занавес открывается. Летняя поляна. Выходит Лето и поет песню.
Лето. Просыпайтесь! Уже утро! Где же мои очаровательные лягушата? Хватит сидеть в  пруду, выходите на зарядку!
Танец «Озорные лягушата».
Лето. А кто это под листочками еще спит? Просыпайтесь!
Клубничка 1. Мы клубнички-невелички, все мы братики, сестрички,
                       На заре росой умылись, соком сладким все налились.
Клубничка 2. На подушечках из листьев мы так сладко спали,
                       А как солнышко пригрело – все затанцевали!
Танец «Клубнички»
Выходит Герда и подходит к Лету.
Герда. Ой, какая необычная поляна! Здесь так светло и так сладко поют птицы  Здравствуйте!
Лето. Здравствуй, милая девочка! Добро пожаловать на нашу летнюю поляну!
Присядь, отдохни, покушай сочных ягод, вдохни аромат цветов. А как
 тебя зовут?
Герда. Меня зовут Герда, но мне некогда отдыхать.
Лето. А куда же ты торопишься?
Герда. Я ищу Кая. Скажите, а вы ,случайно, не видели его здесь?
Лето. На моей поляне много ягод и цветов с разными именами.
Герда. Но кай – это не цветок, а мальчик.
Лето. Мальчик? Нет мальчика я не видела.
Герда. Тогда мне пора идти дальше.
Лето. Иди по этой тропинке и ты придешь к Золотой Осени, может она
видела твоего Кая. Прощай!
Герда и Лето уходят в разные стороны. Выходит с кистью Осень. Ходит по поляне как бы рассматривает, подрисовывает кистью.
Осень. Я волшебной, длинной кистью разукрашиваю листья,
             В темно-красный лист рябины, в ярко-желтый лист осины,
             Золотистый – лист кленовый, а дубовый лист – багровый.
             Желтый, красный, золотой, как красив мой лес цветной.
Песня Золотой Осени.
Осень. Дождик, дождик, ты длиннющий, ты от неба до земли,
            Дождик, дождик, пуще, пуще, чтоб грибы скорей росли!
Танец «Осенний дождик»
Осень. После дождика в лесу выросли грибочки, да не один и не два, а прямо целая семья.
Танец «Мухоморы».
Выходит Герда.
Осень. Здравствуй, девочка. Как тебя зовут?
Герда. Здравствуйте, меня зовут Герда.
Осень. Куда путь держишь, ответь мне поскорей,
            Да не молчи, рассказывай скорей.
Герда. Ищу я Кая и давно уже в пути, прошу вас, подскажите, где его найти?
Осень. В моем лесу секретов нет, и на любой вопрос я дам тебе ответ.
            В замок Снежной Королевы ты должна идти,
            Только там ты сможешь Кая в царстве холода найти.
            Времени у тебя очень мало, ведь скоро начало снежного бала.
Герда. Снежного бала?
Осень. Только раз в году Королева снежный бал открывает,
             А в конце детей-льдинок на холодную звезду забирает.
Герда. Что же делать?
Осень. Чтобы чары Королевы снять, нужно Кая тебе обнять,
             Тогда льдинки растают в сердцах детей, и каждый вернется к мамочке своей.
Герда. Где найти замок?
Осень. Когда ты мой лес до конца пройдешь, на снежной пустыне замок найдешь.
Герда. Спасибо, до свидания.
Осень. До свидания.
Герда и Осень ухожят
Танец «Озорные пингвины». В конце пингвины останавливаются полукругом у центральной стены. Выходит Снежная Королева. «Песня-танго» поет и танцует.
Сн. Кор. Мои пингвины, все ли готово к балу?
Пингвины. Все, Ваше Снежное Величество!(все отвечают хором)
Сн. Кор. Где мои ледяные фигурки?
Пингвины. Все здесь, Ваше Снежное Величество, ждут встречи с вами!
Сн.Кор. Очень хорошо, зовите их!
Пингвины. Льдинки!
Выбегают Льдинки и становятся перед Сн. Корол. С ними Кай.
Сн Кор. Завтра утром ваше желание сбудется, я заберу вас на золодную белую звезду,
               ведь вы этого желали?
Все. Да, Ваше Снежное Величество.
Сн. Кор. Желаете вы еще чего-нибудь?
Все. Нет, Ваше Снежное Величество.
Сн.Кор,  Чудесно, начинаем бал!
Танец «Ледяные фигурки»
Сн. Кор. А теперь летим на холодную белую звезду! В путь!
Все убегают. Появляется Герда и бежит за Каем.
Герда  Кай, Кай!, я тебя узнала! (за руку тянет на середину зала)
Кай. Я не Кай, я льдинка Снежной Королевы. Кто ты?
Герда.Да я же Герда! Ты что, меня не узнаешь? (пытается обнять)
Кай. Ой, что ты делаешь? Не подходи ко мне! Герда!? Где я?
Герда. Ты меня узнал! Кай!  Кай! (обнимаются, смеются, слышны голоса птиц)
Выбегает Снежная Королева.
Сн.Кор. Я не пойму, откуда этот смех? Откуда слышу птичьи здесь напевы?
Не прекратите, заморожу всех, даю вам слово Снежной Королевы!
Сн. Кор. Идет к Каю и Герде.
Сн.Кор. Стойте! Я вас все равно заморожу! Стойте!
Герда. Бежим скорее!
Кай. Бежим!
Все убегают. Слышится пение птиц. Выходит Весна танцует и поет.
Весна. Знаю, ждут меня повсюду, всем на свете я нужна
            Приношу я радость людям, ведь недаром я Весна.
            Когда приду, набухнут почки, метели злые замолчат,
            Растает снег на каждой кочке, ручьи повсюду зажурчат.
            Солнышко весеннее, глазки открывай, теплыми лучами землю согревай.
На ширме сценка «Пробуждение  Солнышка»
Солнышко. Солнечные зайчики играйте и резвитесь
                     С лучиками солнечными в танце закружитесь
Танец «Солнечные лучики и солнечные зайчики»
Весна. Все в лесу деревья от сна пробудились, елочки с березками в танце закружились.
Танец «Елочки и березки»
Весна. Я слышу шаги Кая и Герды, они возвращаются домой.
Выходят Кай и Герда.
Кай. Не страшны нам снежные бури и громы, если дружба в нашем доме.
Герда. Не пугают нас печали, если друга мы встречаем,
            Если друга понимаем и его не обижаем.
Кай. Мира всем друзьям желаем, песню дружбы начинаем.
Песня о дружбе.

----------


## Elen2

*Заюшкина избушка* (для детей старшей группы)

Действующие лица:
Взрослый: Рассказчик.
Дети: Зайчик, Лиса, 2 Собаки, Медведь, Петушок, Зайчата, Осенние Листья, Снежинки, Весенние Цветы.

Пролог.
Рассказчик.
Здравствуйте, детишки,
Девчонки и мальчишки!
Мы вас в гости пригласили,
Сказку новую сложили.
Сидите тихо, навострите ушки,
Сказка наша — «Заюшкина избушка».
Негромко звучит «Увертюра» (муз. И. Бодраченко).
Рассказчик.
Сказка наша началась ни зимой, ни весной, ни летом,
Что приходит к нам с теплым приветом,
Дело было — поздней осенью,
Когда небо серо с просинью,
Когда дождик с утра моросит,
Воет ветер и гулко шумит,
И срывает листву он осеннюю,
Запоздалую да последнюю...
Открывается занавес. Лесная поляна. Поздняя осень. Деревья с кое-где сохранившимися осенними листочками. Появляются Осенние Листья. Они снимают с деревьев все листочки, кружатся с ними в танце, убегают.
Рассказчик.
Приближались холода,
Замерзали звери,
Убежали кто куда,
Спрятались под ели.
На поляне появляются лесные звери: озябшие Зайчата бегут и жмутся друг к другу. Медведь, по-еживаясь от холода, бредет по поляне в поисках берлоги. Быстро пробегает продрогшая Лиса.

Сцена 1.
на поляну выбегает Зайчик, он тоже зябнет от холода.
Рассказчик.
Вот и Зайчик наш дрожит,
Лапки леденеют,
Шубка серая его
Скоро побелеет,
Только он не унывает,
Зайчик песню напевает.
Зайчик скачет по поляне и напевает свою песенку.
1-я песенка Зайчика. (Муз. и сл. И. Бодраченко)
Я хочу построить дом.
Чтоб уютно было в нем, (2раза)
Печку теплую сложить
И дровами затопить. (2 раза)
Домик будет лубяной,
Не замерзну в нем зимой. (2раза)
Это будет лучший дом,
Самый лучший в мире дом! (2раза)
Зайчик начинает «строить» на поляне свой дом. Выбегают Зайчата.
1-й Зайчонок.
Зайка ловкий и умелый,
Лихо взялся он за дело.
2-й Зайчонок.
Без гвоздей, без топора
Быстро строится изба.
3-й Зайчонок.
Вот окно, а вот крылечко,
Над трубою - дым колечком!
Зайчик.
Все. Построена избушка. (Уходит в домик).
Зайчата (вместе).
Где ты, Зайка-сероушка?
Зайчик (из окошка домика).
Как прекрасен домик мой!
Не простой он — лубяной!
Мерзнуть я теперь не буду,
Домик мой, ты просто чудо!
Рассказчик.
То-то будет здесь веселье,
Ведь у Зайки...
Зайчата (вместе).
Но-во-селье!
Зайчата убегают в лубяной домик Зайчика и возвращаются с подушками, а Зайчик — с корзинкой, наполненной морковками. Все весело танцуют: Зайчата — с подушками, Зайчик— со своей корзинкой, угощая при этом своих друзей Зайчат. Зайчик поет песенку, ему подпевают Зайчата.
2-я песенка Зайчика. (Муз. и сл. И. Бодраченко).
Ах, как славно жить на свете
На лужайке, на опушке,
Что мне дождик, что мне ветер —
У меня своя избушка.
А в подвале есть морковка,
А на лавке есть подушки...
В гости, зайцы, приходите,
У меня своя избушка.
Зайчата (поют).
Что за славная избушка!
Здесь не мерзнут лапки, ушки,
Будет Зайчик круглый год
Жить без горя и забот.
Зайчата продолжают весело плясать, затем машут Зайчику лапками, прощаются с ним, уходят в лес, а Зайчик — в свой новый домик. Занавес закрывается.

Сцена 2.
Рассказчик.
Пусть живет в своей избушке
Серый Заинька косой,
А теперь пора настала
Познакомиться с Лисой.
Много дней прошло иль мало,
Вот уж холода настали,
Реки все сковало льдом,
Стало все бело кругом.
Открывается занавес. Та же поляна. Зима. В глубине сцены — ледяной дом под серебристым по-крывалом. Появляются Снежинки. Они кружатся в своем снежном танце, снимают покрывало с до-мика. Убегают.
Рассказчик.
На заснеженной дорожке
Вижу Лисоньки следы,
И совсем в другой домишко
Приведут меня они.
Не домишко, а дворец!
Весь искрится жарко,
Льдинки светятся, горят
На морозе ярко.
На поляне появляется Лиса, важно прохаживается, любуясь своим домом.
Рассказчик.
Ну, а вот сама Лисица,
Выступает как царица.
Лиса поет свою песенку.
Песенка Лисы. (На мотив песенки Д. Уотта «Песенка трех поросят»).
Хоть полсвета обойдешь, обойдешь, обойдешь,
Лучше дома не найдешь, не найдешь, да.
Домик мой не лубяной, лубяной, лубяной,
Он хрустальный, ледяной, ледяной, да.
Весь сверкает серебром, серебром, серебром,
С позолоченным крыльцом, он с крыльцом, да!
Лиса.
Пусть узнают все на свете
Дом хрустальный — Лисаветы!
Гордо посмотрев на зрителя и на Рассказчика, махнув хвостом, Лиса уходит в свой дом.
Рассказчик.
Эх, рано Лисавета хвалится,
Сказка-то наша лишь начинается.
Занавес закрывается.

Сцена 3.
Рассказчик.
Стало солнышко опять
Нашу землю пригревать,
Лес проснулся ото сна —
Это к нам пришла весна!
Открывается занавес. Эта же поляна. Ранняя весна. В глубине сцены — осевший домик Лисы. Появляются Весенние Цветы. У них в руках букетики весенних цветов. Они танцуют на поляне, укра-шают ее цветами. Появляются Зайчата, они весело танцуют и будят заспавшегося Медведя.
Рассказчик.
Солнцу рады все зверюшки,
Веселятся на опушке!
Песенка зверюшек. (Муз. и сл. И. Бодраченко).
Медведь (поет).
Почему, почему так светит солнце?
Зайчата и Весенние Цветы (поют).
Потому, потому что весна.
Медведь (поет).
Почему, почему небо синее?
Зайчата и Весенние Цветы (поют).
Потому, потому что весна.
Все вместе (поют).
Белый снег повсюду тает,
И ручьи бегут, звеня,
Все зверюшки солнцу рады,
И ты, и он...
медведь (поет).
И я!
Зайчата и Весенние Цветы (поют обращаясь к Медведю).
Почему, почему расцвел подснежник?
Медведь (поет).
Потому, потому, что весна.
Зайчата и Весенние Цветы (поют).
Почему, почему запели птицы?
Медведь (поет).
Потому, потому что весна.
Все вместе (поют).
Белый снег повсюду тает,
И ручьи бегут звеня,
Все зверюшки солнцу рады,
И ты, и он...
Медведь (поет).
И я!
Все звери уходят.

Сцена 4.
Рассказчик.
Солнце греет, припекает,
А лисичкин дом-то... тает!
Потолки все потемнели,
Стены белые осели...
Из дома выбегает встревоженная Лиса.
Лиса.
Тает, тает... Вот беда!
Всюду талая вода!
Здесь кругом большие лужи...
Дом такой мне уж не нужен! (Растерянно)
Что же делать? Как же быть?
Где теперь я буду жить? (Обрадовано)
Знаю, кто поможет мне,
Хитрой Лисоньке-Лисе.
Подбегает к дому Зайчика.
Рассказчик.
Лиса недолго горевала!
К дому Зайца побежала.
Лиса (жалобно).
Зайка, дверь открой скорей
Лисе, соседушке своей...
Я вот-вот схвачу простуду... (Кашляет)
Не откроешь — (в зрительный зал) будет худо.
Зайчик (из домика).
Я бы рад открыть, сестрица,
Да с тобой нельзя водиться,
Ты ведь хитрая плутовка,
Проведешь меня ты ловко.
Лиса (еще жалобнее).
Ах, голубчик, помоги!
У меня в глазах круги...
На ногах стою едва,
Ни жива и ни мертва.
Лиса прислушивается, но Зайчик в домике молчит. Лиса укладывается на спину, складывает «лапки» на груди.
Лиса.
Помираю, так и знай...
Братец Заяц, открывай!..
Зайчик (выглядывает из окошка).
Что ты, Лисонька-сестрица,
Заходи в мою светлицу!
Лиса заходит в дом Зайчика.
Рассказчик.
И открыл Зайчонок дверь!
А Лиса, коварный зверь,
Как зашла в избушку,
Зайца хвать за ушки.
Из дома Зайчика появляется Лиса, она крепко держит Зайчика за уши.
Лиса (грубо).
Шел бы ты, Косой, отсюда,
А иначе будет худо.
Тесно в домике вдвоем,
Вон, живи под тем кустом!
Грубо толкнув Зайчика в сторону куста, с победным видом скрывается в доме.
Зайчик.
Что же делать? Как же так?
Дом ведь строил я, Беляк?
Где же жить мне? Под кустом?
Снова быть лесным бомжом?
Плача уходит.
Рассказчик.
Плачет Зайка, слезы льет,
Грустно по лесу идет,
А Лиса в его избушке
На печи поет частушки.
Из дома Зайчика с подушками в руках выходит Лиса, она по-хозяйски встряхивает их, усажива-ется, поет частушки.
Частушки Лисы. (Муз. народная, сл. И. Бодраченко).
1.	Как без всякого труда
Мне дом достался хоть куда.
Эх, так и вот так,
И вот эдак и вот так.
2.	Пусть одни построят дом —
Жить другие будут в нем.
Эх, так и вот так,
И вот эдак и вот так.
3.	На печи теперь лежу
Да в окошечко гляжу.
Эх, так и вот так,
И вот эдак и вот так.
Забрав свои подушки, Лиса уходит в дом.
Рассказчик.
А теперь мы ненадолго
Попрощаемся с Лисой,
И посмотрим, где же Зайка,
Где наш Заинька косой?

Сцена 5.
Появляется Зайчик, плачет, садится под березку.
Рассказчик.
Вот сидит он у березки
И роняет тихо слезки.
3-я песенка Зайчика. (Муз. и сл. И. Бодраченко).
Ах, как плохо жить на свете
На лужайке, на опушке,
Здесь и дождик, здесь и ветер,
А у Зайца нет избушки...
Где же ты, моя морковка?
Где же вы, мои подушки?
Плохо жить на белом свете,
Если нет своей избушки.
Ах, как плохо жить на свете
На лужайке, на опушке,
Если хитрая Лисица
Забралась в твою избушку.
Зайчик снова плачет.
Рассказчик.
А в ту пору две Собаки,
Две большие забияки,
Через тот лесок бежали,
Плач зайчишкин услыхали.
Появляются две Собаки.
1-я Собака.
Кто здесь плачет под березкой?
Кто роняет тихо слезки?
2-я Собака.
Ба-а, да это же Косой!
Что случилось, брат, с тобой?
Зайчик.
Я теперь хожу голодный,
Потому что я бездомный... (Плачет).
1-я Собака.
Ну-ка, Заинька, дружок,
Съешь скорее пирожок.
2-я Собака.
Да показывай дорогу
Прямо к своему порогу.
На Лису найдем управу!
Зайчик (обрадовано).
Дом мой прямо и направо.
Зайчик и Собаки подходят к дому, где теперь живет Лиса.
Собаки.
Эй, Лиса, покинь избушку!
Лиса (из дома).
Это что там за зверушки
Сон мой нарушают,
Спать Лисе мешают?
Щас как встану с печки —
Утоплю вас в речке!
1-я Собака.
Что-то лапы так трясутся...
Поскорей бы в лес вернуться.
2-я Собака.
Не суди, Косой, нас строго,
С братом мы уносим ноги...
Убегают в лес.
Рассказчик.
Тут Собаки хвост поджали
Да рысцою побежали
В лес, подальше от избы,
Чтобы не было беды.
Зайчик (вслед Собакам).
Что ж, спасибо и на том,
Видно, жить мне под кустом. (Садится под куст).

Сцена 6.
На поляне появляется Медведь, он собирает в корзинку корешки, видит Зайчика.
Медведь.
Эхе-хе, да здесь Косой...
Что случилось, брат, с тобой?
Аль обидел кто тебя?
Зайчик (всхлипывая).
Лиса выгнала меня.
Вот, сижу теперь голодный
И совсем, совсем бездомный... (Плачет).
Медведь (достает корешок из корзины).
Хватит слезы лить, дружок,
Съешь-ка лучше корешок
Да показывай дорогу
Прямо к своему порогу.
Зайчик и Медведь подходят к дому, где живет Лиса.
Медведь.
Эй, Лиса, с печи слезай,
Зайцу домик отдавай!
Лиса (из дома).
Кто шумит здесь под окошком?
Уносите лучше ножки!
А не то я закричу
Да ногами затопчу
И когтями-лапами
Морду исцарапаю!
Медведь (оторопело).
Больно злющая Лисица,
С нею лучше не водиться...
В лес, однако, побегу,
Шкуру я поберегу... (Торопливо уходит).
Рассказчик.
И Медведь скорей убрался —
Злой Лисицы испугался.
Ну, а Зайка вновь невесел,
Ушки серые повесил.
Зайчик.
Кто прогнать Лисицу сможет?
Кто мне, бедному, поможет? (Садится под куст, плачет).

Сцена 7.
На поляну выходит Петушок с косой на плече, поет свою песенку.
Песенка Петушка. (Русская народная мелодия).
Петушок я, Петушок,
Золотистый гребешок,
На зеленом на лужку
Я пою: «Ку-ка-ре-ку!»
Петушок я, Петушок,
Золотистый гребешок,
На плече своем несу
Очень острую косу.
Петушок.
Это кто здесь на пенечке
Тихо плачет в одиночку?
Ты ли, Заинька косой?
Что случилось, брат, с тобой?
Зайчик.
Провела меня Лиса,
Прогнала меня в леса,
А сама живет в избушке,
На пуховой на подушке.
Кто поможет мне, Косому,
Лису выгонит из дому?
Петушок.
Я могу тебе помочь —
Прогоню Лисицу прочь!
Петушок и Зайчик подходят к дому, где живет Лиса.
Петушок.
Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ку-ка-ре-ку!
Уходи, Лиса, за реку,
Уноси скорей-ка ноги
Ты от этого порога!
Лиса (выглянув в окошко).
Ха-ха-ха, ха-ха-ха,
Испугалась Петуха.
Сам от этого порога
Уноси скорее ноги.
Петушок (снимая с плеча косу).
Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ку-ка-ре-ку!
Убегай, Лиса, за реку,
Как возьму свою косу —
Потеряешь ты красу!
Лиса.
Ха-ха-ха! Ха-ха-ха!
Испугалась Петуха.
Сам с косою убирайся,
На глаза не попадайся!
Петушок (Зайчику).
Что же делать?
Не выходит.
Зайчик (зрителям).
Кто ж теперь Лису прогонит?
Петушок.
Погоди-ка, друг Зайчишка,
Появилась тут мыслишка...
Силой нам Лису не взять —
Шутку надо с ней сыграть!
Петушок (Лисе).
Эй, Лиса, вставай-ка с печки!
Там охотники за речкой!
Лиса.
Уходи, Петух, ты прочь!
Петушок.
Я хочу тебе помочь.
Вон уж по мосту идут —
Твою шкурку обдерут!
Лиса (выходит из дома).
Ну-ка, где тут? Кто такие?
Петушок.
Ружья-то у них большие,
Точно будут в цель стрелять!
Лиса (вглядываясь в даль).
Что-то их и не видать... (Снова уходит в дом).
Петушок (зрителям).
Ну, ребята, выручайте,
Как из ружей вы стреляйте,
Повторяйте все за мной:
Пиф-паф, ой-ой-ой,
Уходи, Лиса, долой!
Дети-зрители, Зайчик и Петушок хором повторяют слова. Из дома выбегает испуганная Лиса.
Лиса (мечется по поляне).
Ой, спасите-помогите!
Мою шкурку не губите!
Я пожить еще хочу...
Я бегу, лечу, скачу-у... (Убегает).

Финал.
Выходят все участники спектакля. Исполняется «Финальная песенка».
Зайку постигла большая беда,
Но больше Лиса не вернется сюда.
Не вернется сюда, сюда!

----------

irinavalalis (02.11.2018)

----------


## alenagomel

*"Домик у дорожки"( Новогодняя)*

В стороне от новогодней елки стоит вырезанный из картона заснеженный домик. 

Сказочник: 
Что за домик у дорожки? 
Он мне что-то незнаком. 
Ну-ка я сейчас в окошко 
Погляжу одним глазком.

(Заглядывает в окошко.) 

Этот домик интересный, 
Этот домик не простой. 
Позвоню-ка я разок, 
Чей услышу голосок? 

(Звонит в колокольчик.) 

Снегурочка (выходит из домика): 

В этом домике своем 
Мы дружно с дедушкой живем, 
И не страшен холод нам. 
Рады мы морозным дням. 
В нашем доме печки нет. 
Огонька боится Дед. 
Огонька и я боюсь, 
Ведь Снегурочкой зовусь. 
Я, Снегурка, запою звонку песенку свою, 
И, услышав голос мой, прилетит снежинок рой.

(Снегурочка поет песню, выбегают девочки-снежинки, кружатся, танцуют, разлетаются. Снегурочка подходит к домику заглядывает в окошко) 

Снегурочка: 
Этот домик интересный,
Этот домик не простой, 
Позвоню-ка я разок. 
Чей услышу голосок? 

(Звонит в колокольчик. Из домика слышна песенка зайчика) 

Заяц: 
Холодно заиньке, холодно белому. 
Как же быть мне зимой? 
Замерзает хвостик мой.

(Выскакивает из домика.) 

Ох, замерз, погреться нужно. 
Стоит лапку мне поднять, 
Зайцы будут танцевать.
(Поднимает лапку, выбегают зайчики, танцуют. Звучит музыка, появляется медведь, все зайцы разбегаются) 

Мишка (потягиваясь): 

Я мохнатый, косолапый. 
Сладко спал зимой в лесу 
Но услышал я веселье 
И поднялся поскорей. 
Надоело спать в берлоге, 
Прогулять хочу я ноги! 
Мишка хочет поплясать, 
Мишка хочет поиграть. 

(Медведь танцует, кувыркается, подходит, к домику) 

Правда, домик интересный, 
Правда, домик не простой. 
Позвоню-ка я разок, 
Чей услышу голосок? 
(Звонит) 

Петушок: 

Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ку-ка-ре-ку! 
К вам на елку я спешу. 
Лисица гонится за мной;
Хочет взять меня с собой.

Сказочник: 

Ты не бойся, петушок, 
Я спасу тебя, дружок. 
Полезай скорей сюда, 
Не найдет тебя беда.

(Петушок залезает в короб, сделанный из картона. В коробе нет дна, лежит короб на боковой стороне. Выбегает лиса) 

Лиса: 

Дети, вы бы мне сказали,
Петушка здесь не видали? 
Дети: Нет! Нет!

(Лиса заглядывает в короб) 

Лиса: 

Вижу красный гребешок,
Это Петя-петушок. 

Сказочник: 

А попробуй-ка, поймай-ка!
Петушок, беги, как зайка!

(Лиса гонится за Петушком, они несколько раз пролезают через короб. Петушок убегает. Лиса подходит к домику) 

Лиса: 

Этот домик интересный.
Этот домик не простой, 
Позвоню-ка я разок, 
Чей услышу голосок?

(Звонит в колокольчик. Гаснет свет. Звучит музыка, раздается песня Деда Мороза. Ярко зажигается елка, появляется Дед Мороз с приветствием и приглашением к веселому хороводу вокруг елки)

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*НЕ ДАДИМ СКУЧАТЬ ЕЛОЧКЕ*
новогодняя сценка для утренника
в старшей или подготовительной группе


Действующие лица:
Ёлка;
Ёжик;
Белочка;
Зайчик;
Лисичка;
Медвежонок.



Елка: Вам хочу я рассказать,
Как же скучно здесь стоять.
Все мои подружки 
В елочных игрушках,
Пляшет рядом детвора…
Я ж в лесу стою одна.

Ежик спешит к Медвежонку, останавливается возле елочки.

Ежик: Как же так, вот это худо.
Надо что-нибудь придумать.
(елке) Поскорее посмотри: 
Я колючий, как и ты.
И мои иголки
Не отличить от елки.
Будем рядом, как подружки,
Встретим праздник на опушке!

Белка: Скок-скок-скок,
С сучка на сучок,
С ветки на ветку, 
Да на беленький снежок.
Здравствуй, ежик, мой дружок!

Ежик: Здравствуй, белочка-соседка,
Прыгай ты опять на ветку,
Видишь: елочке лесной
Скучно здесь стоять одной.
Собери лесной народ, 
Вместе встретим Новый год!

Появляется заспанный медвежонок.

Елка (удивленно): Медвежонок, ну и ну!
Ничего я не пойму.

Медвежонок: Хоть у нас порядки строги,
Мама с папой спят в берлоге,
Я не буду им мешать,
Праздник я иду встречать.
И малиновый пирог 
Для гостей я сам испек . 
К ежику сейчас спешу.
Здесь чуть-чуть передохну.
Как бы мне не сплоховать,
Очень хочется поспать.

Ежик: Здравствуй, Миша, ведь как раз, 
Я к тебе спешил сейчас.
В гости к елочке лесной 
Собрались мы всей гурьбой.

Медвежонок: Ну, тогда не буду спать, 
Стану елку наряжать.
Где игрушки?!

Заяц и Лиса: Здесь как раз. 
Белочка прислала нас.

Лиса: Есть хлопушки, конфетти, 
Бусы, дождик и шары.

Заяц: Будет елочка на диво 
И нарядна, и красива. 

Белочка: Вот блестящие орешки, 
Их пока, друзья, не ешьте, 
А когда пробьют часы, 
В них сюрприз найдете вы!

Лиса: Собрались вместе мы, друзья, 
И праздник будет до утра. 
Будем петь и веселиться,
В танце радостном кружиться! 

Заяц: В чехарду играть и в прятки,
В кошки-мышки, в догонялки. 
Мы устроим фейерверк,
Этот праздник лучше всех!

Елка: Спасибо вам, мои друзья, 
Ну а теперь, лесной народ, 
Дружно встанем в хоровод!

----------

calina (04.11.2018), irinavalalis (02.11.2018), ЕленаВасс (09.10.2018)

----------


## Лесик_стр

*сказка 12 месяцев*

Баба Яга: здравствуйте девчонки и мальчишки, хочу рассказать вам одну историю, которая случилась совсем недавно в одном королевстве. Хотите? Ну тогда слушайте. «В королевстве, которое называлось….., да это не важно потому что эта история могла случиться в любом государстве. Так вот в одном королевстве жила была принцесса, родители ее умерли и из родственников у нее остался один дядя, который служил канцлером в том же королевстве. Принцесса была доброй девочкой, но очень упрямой, капризной и избалованной. И вот из-за ее упрямства, и каприз произошла следующая история……

I действие.

Спокойная музыка. Люди двигаются, заняты своими делами. Входит канцлер и плюхается в кресло.
- Ох, хоть немного отдохнуть, посидеть в тишине. Канцлеры тоже отдыхать должны.
В это время летит в канцлера подушка и сбивает шляпу с головы. Крик, шум. Канцлер удивленно поднимается с кресла и говорит:
- что такое? Что опять случилось?
Вбегает в пижаме принцесса.
- Не хочу, не хочу учится, не хочу заниматься грамматикой, не хочу, не хочу, не хочу и не буду.
- но принцесса, как же вы хотите управлять государством, если не хотите учится?
- а вы на что? А министры зачем мне? Вот и управляйте!
- А что же вы будете делать?
- Я? А я буду развлекаться, путешествовать. 
-Но выше величество это невозможно. Ведь вы наследная принцесса в 15 поколении.
- хватит спорить! Я сказала хочу развлекаться!
- Ну хорошо, хорошо Ваше величество. Тем более что через 12 часов наступает Новый год и вам нужно готовится к балу, на который уже прибыли заморские гости. Среди которых падишах Сандал VIII, принц Пьеро Датский, маркиз Барабас XI, бароны, герцоги, графы, князья.
И вам срочно нужно разучить новый бальный танец, который специально для вас поставил знаменитый хосе Гальвани. Посмотрите на этот шедевр.
Включается медленная музыка и 2 пары танцуют танец. Принцесса не довольна, досматривает до конца и выключает на последних минутах музыку. Снова взрывается.
- Что за музыка, что за танец? Ходите как вареные курицы! Я никогда не буду его танцевать! Это уже не современно! Учитесь как надо!
Изольда! Гертруда! Немедленно сюда!
Показывает современный танец. После танца всем плохо, кто-то обмахивается веером, кто-то в обмороке. Канцлер возмущается, все в шоке.
- Что это такое? Это безобразие, кашмар, катастрофа. Лекаря сюда! Ой-ой. Мне плохо. Это танец не может танцевать принцесса. Я не допущу этого. Ой-ё-ей. Воды мне!
- Ваше величество, вы не можете танцевать этот танец. Это приведет  к дипломатическому скандалу. С нами перестанут общатся соседи. Нас исключат  из членов культурного центра объединенных королевств, а также из ассамблеи мод?
- Из ассамблеи мод говорите?
 Конечно, обязательно исключат.
- Ну да ладно, я согласна, не буду танцевать. Да и раз о моде, где мое бальное платье?
Принцесса рассматривает 3 варианта платьев. 2 из них отсеивает с недостатками.
- Ткань не та! Фу! Какое убожество! Старье!
На последним останавливается. Фрейлина расхваливает. 
- Посмотрите какое платье! Изумительное! Восхитительное. Оно украшено подснежниками.
- Да? Так они не живые!
- а живых и не может быть в это время. Они вырастут только в апреле!
- А я хочу сейчас! Немедленно!
- Но это невозможно, Ваше величество!
- А-а-а-а – опять перечите? Знать ничего не хочу! Или мне принесут корзину с подснежниками для моего платья или Новый год не наступит!
- Ну что вы, принцесса! Новый год наступит в любом случае. Ход времени никто остановить не может. Завтра наступит 1 января.
- Ничего подобного! Пока не будет подснежников, так и будет декабрь. А завтра будет 32 декабря, а послезавтра 33 декабря и так далее. Пишите мой указ.
Я принцесса Эсмиральда VIII повелеваю, если сегодня до полуночи доставят корзину подснежников во дворец. И тому кто доставит подснежники, полагается корзина золотых из королевской казны. 
- Канцлер, печать несите!
Канцлер. Но принцесса…
- Слушать ничего не хочу! Знать ничего не желаю. Будет так, как я приказала! 
Обращается ко всем.
- что стоите широко открыв рот. Вам что, заняться нечем? Убирайтесь с глаз долой!

II действие.

Дом мачехи. Падчерица чистит чугунок, мачеха храпит. Вбегает дочь мачехи, запыхиваясь.
Дочь: Маманя, где моя теплая шубейка?
Мачеха: (позевывая) зачем тебе шубейка?
Дочь: Наша Принцесса совсем умом тронулась! За какие-то цветочки обещает целую корзину золота ($).
Мачеха: За какие цветочки?
Дочь: Да за подснежниками. Пойду в лес, нарву корзинку да и поменяю на золото. Где мои рукавички?!
Мачеха: Деточка, какие зимой цветы? 
Дочь: ну, а вдруг они там растут себе под снегом. На то они и подснежники! Ой, не опоздать бы! А то все цветы соберут!
Мачеха: ну-ну, крошка, зачем же тебе самой в сугробы лезть? Вон, падчерица, бездельница эдакая, пусть прогуляется до леса и цветочков то нам наберет! Эй, собирайся в лес!
Падчерица: Что, Вы, матушка, я же только что вернулась из леса, хворосту вон сколько принесла!
Мачеха: А теперь пойдешь за подснежниками! И не возвращайся без них!
Падчерица: (плачет) одевает шубку, берет корзинку и выходит.

Зимний лес. Шумит ветер. Падчерица идет с трудом. Села на пенек,дрожит от холода.

Падчерица: не найти мне подснежников. А без них домой возвращатся нельзя. Видно замерзать мне здесь придется. (озирается. Увидела огонь).
Танец «Бабка-Ёжка».
Лес, на поляне белка и заяц.
Появляется Падчерица. Идет потирая руки, ёжась и притопывая.
Белка: что ты здесь делаешь, девочка?
Заяц: Заблудилась наверное? Тебе дорогу показать?
Падчерица: спасибо вам, зверушки! Только вы мне не поможите! Мне подснежники нужны! А я ведь знаю, что их раньше апреля не увидишь! 
Белка: Тебе помочь смогут только братья месяцы.
Заяц: Мы покажем тебе дорогу.
Берут Падчерицу за руки и приводят к костру, где сидят 12 месяцев, кто-то стоит, кто-то поодаль от него.
Падчерица: (в сторону) Кто же они такие? На охотников и дровосеков не похожи: вон какие нарядные-кто в серебре, кто в золоте,  кто в бархате. (считает 1,2…….12)
Старик  (Декабрь): самый высокий бородатый оглянулся. Строго и громко спросил: Ты откуда пришла, что тебе здесь нужно?
Падчерица: (робко подходит, кланяется) Люди добрые, мне нужно набрать корзину подснежников.
Старик  (Декабрь). (Смеясь) В январе? Чего выдумала!




Старик  (Декабрь): что делать будешь, если не найдешь, ведь раньше матра они не выглянут?
Падчерица: В лесу останусь, буду марта месяца ждать. Уж лучше мне в лесу замерзнуть, чем вернуться без подснежников. (заплакала).
(к старику подходит месяц март: самый молодой, веселый, в шубке на одном плече).
Март: Братец январь, уступи мне на час свое место!
Старик (гладя бороду) Я бы уступил, да не бывать марту прежде февраля.
Февраль: (лохматый, с растрепанной бородой, ворчит) Ладно уж, спорить не стану. Мы все её хорошо знаем, то у проруби ее встретим с ведрами, то в лесу с вязанкой дров. Всем месяцам она своя. Надо ей помочь.
Январь: (стучит ледяным посохом говорит громко) Будь по-вашему.
Не трещите морозы, в заповедном бору.
У сосны и березы не грызите кору! 
Полно вам воронье замораживать,
Человечье жилье выхолаживать!
А теперь твой черед, братец февраль! (отдает посох февралю).
Февраль: (стукнул посохом, мотнул бородой, загудел)
Ветры, бури, ураганы, дутее что есть мочи!
Вихри, вьюги и бураны, разыграйтесь к ночи.
В облаках трубите громко, вейтесь над землею.
Пусть бежит в полях позёмка, белою змеёю!
Теперь твой черед, братец март. (отдает посох Марту, а он уже не посох, а веточка с палочками).
Март: (улыбаяь, поет звонко)
Разбегайтесь ручьи, растекайтесь лужи,
Вылезайте муравьи, после зимней стужи.
Пробирайся медведь сквозь густой валежник.
Стали птицы песни петь и расцвел подснежник!
Исполняется танец «Подснежников», во время которого на деревьях вешаются гирлянды листочков, ставятся подснежники. Падчерица удивляется, радуется листочкам.
Март: (обращается к падчерице) что же ты стоишь, торопись, у нас с тобой лишь один часок весны!
Падчерица: (собирает цветы, приговаривает). Ах, вы мои хорошие, ненаглядные. Какие вы красивые, как вас много. ( набирает корзину цветов, возвращается к костру, а там никого нет) Никого нет! (огорченно) Я даже не успела поблагодарить за цветы, как жаль! Ладно, побегу домой пока зима не вернулась.

Действие III.

Дворец. На троне Принцесса, рядом учитель и Канцлер.
В зал входят Мачеха и ее дочь, в руках корзина с подснежниками.
Мачеха: Вот, пожалуйте, Ваше величество! (протягивает корзину).
Дочь: Цветочек к цветочку!
Принцесса: Ну, что я говорила?! А то зима, мороз, никаких подснежников! Полюбуйтесь!
Учитель: (изумительно разглядывая цветы) Удивительно!!!! Поразительно!!!
Канцлер: Да, вот, как люди любят деньги!
Принцесса: Они под снегом росли?
Мачеха: Ой, под снегом!
Дочь: А мы их вот ими руками, откапывали, откапывали…
Мачеха: А мороз трещит, а вьюга воет!!!
Принцесса: хватит, не хочу слушать! Хочу сама себе нарвать цветочков! Вот возьму лопатку, да и …..
Учитель: Что Вы, ваше Величество! Простудитесь! Замерзнете в дороге!
Принцесса: А я говорю хочу в лес! За подснежниками! Ведите меня к этому месту!
Мачеха и дочка падают не колени.
Мачеха: Простите, мы сами там не были!
Дочь: Это всё наша Падчерица-змеюка! Она их откуда-то принесла!
Принцесса: Собираюсь в лес, а вы пока свою Падчерицу ведите дорогу показывать!

Действие IV.
Лес. 
Падчерица: не могу я вам сказать, где я цветы эти взяла.
Принцесса: А ты всё равно скажешь! Иначе я прикажу привязать к дереву и оставить в лесу! Эй, Канцлер, где у вас веревка?
Падчерица: Не надо, Ваше величество, пеняйте на себя!
Бросает колечко и говорит. 
Вьюга, ветер закружи,
Перстенек поворожи,
Злых, недобрых накажи, 
Злые персонажи застывают. Влетают Вьюга, накрывает их белыми тканями.
Учитель – Падчерице.
Учитель: смилуйся над ними, добрая девочка! Она совсем еще  маленькая наша Принцесса, прости ее за глупую выходку!
Падчерица: (бросает кольцо) Хочу, чтобы Принцесса, мачеха и сестра стали добрыми людьми!
Покрывала падают.
Принцесса: ой, что со мной? Прост меня, пожалуйста!
Учитель: (вытирая слезы) Она просит прощения?! Чудеса!
Мачеха и дочка: Прости нас, мы будем дружно жить и никогда не обижать тебя!
Падчерица: я так рада! Спасибо тебе, апрель!
Принцесса: А теперь скорее во дворец! Там нас ждут новогодние подарки и красивая елка!
Учитель: И горячий чай!

----------

lenik (13.10.2020)

----------


## lipa29

Спектакль
«Снежная  Королева»

		Вступление. 	Выходит  Оле – Лукойе с зонтиком.

Оле – Лукойе поёт: Я Оле – Лукойе, я сказочный гном.
	Я  Оле – Лукойе, всем детям знаком.
	Я зонтик раскрою, я сон подарю
	И в сказку любую попасть помогу.
Говорит: Я Оле – Лукойе, я знаю много сказок
	Про злых волков и зайцев косоглазых.
	О доброй фее и заморской деве.
	Сегодня мой рассказ о Снежной Королеве.
	Когда –то давным -давно в одном городе жили 	самые обычные мальчик и девочка. (выходят Кай и Герда)			
	Кай и Герда   - прелестные дети
	В маленькой комнатке на чердаке
	С бабушкой жили совсем не богато,
	Но крепко дружили, чем нравились мне. (уходит)
Кай: Герда, милая, смотри!
          Наши розы расцвели!
Герда: Милый Кай, какое чудо!
          За окном метель и вьюга.
          А у нас, как лучик света,
          На столе кусочек лета!
		Дуэт Кая и Герды.	
Вместе:  Мы  с  тобою  веселимся,  никого  мы  не  боимся.
		Выбегают дети.
Дети: Эй, Герда, Кай! Скорей сюда!
	У нас здесь новая игра!
Кай: Сейчас идём!
Герда: А как играть?
Дети: Снежки лепить и в цель бросать!
		Песня «Белые метели»
Кай: Идёмте к нам у печки греться!
		Все садятся у «печки».
Дети: А давайте рассказывать страшные истории.
	-Давайте! А кто начнёт?
	- А пусть Герда расскажет!
	- Расскажи, Герда, расскажи!
Герда встаёт: Ну, хорошо, слушайте!
	Жила – была Снежная Королева. И служил ей тролль   - злой –презлой. Однажды он смастерил зеркало, в котором всё красивое и доброе казалось злым и уродливым. Ученики тролля подняли зеркало в небо. Да так высоко, что оно упало и разбилось, а осколки разлетелись по всему белому свету. Они попадали людям в глаза и сердце! Такие люди становились злыми и жестокими, А Снежная Королева была очень довольна.
Дети: А вдруг Снежная Королева придёт сейчас к нам сюда! Ой, как страшно!
Кай: Пусть только попробует, я посажу её на печь, она и растает!
		Под  звуки  метели  заходит  Снежная  Королева.
		Дети встают, закруживаются и убегают за занавес. 
		Кай и Герда смотрят на Снежную Королеву.
Сн/ К:  Я  - Королева  Снежная  из  страны
	Где  нет  ни  лета,  ни  весны,
	Где  круглый  год  метель  метёт,
	Где  всюду  только  снег  и  лёд.
	Безмолвие,  покой  люблю,
	Шум  и  веселье  не терплю.
	Мальчишку  я  возьму  с  собой,
	Теперь  он будет  только  мой.
	Как  я  холодным  будет  и  Герду  он  забудет.
Кай:  Ты  холодная  и злая,  я  с тобою  замерзаю.
	Герда,  милая  моя,  выручи  скорей  меня.
			Королева   хватает  Кая,  уходит  с  ним  за  ёлку.  
Герда:  Кай,  дружок  мой,  отзовись!  Королева,  берегись!
	Вслед  за тобой  отправлюсь  я,  друзей  в  беде  бросать  нельзя.
			Герда уходит за ёлку. 
	Выходит Цветочница с девочками – цветами. Звучит фонограмма пения птиц. Девочки присели врассыпную. Цветочница «поливает» их из леечки. Девочки постепенно поднимаются.
				Песня цветов.
Девочки садятся в круг, выходит Герда.
Герда: Ах, какая чудесная полянка, здесь так тепло и поют птицы!
Цветы: Иди к нам! Иди  к нам!
Герда: Ой, меня кто – то зовёт. Зайду, может быть узнаю что –нибудь про Кая.
Цветочница: Добро пожаловать в мой садик, милая девочка!
Герда: А вы кто?
Цветочница: Меня зовут  Цветочница, а это мои цветы. Оставайся с нами, будешь нашим цветком.
Герда: Нет, я не могу. Я ищу Кая. 
Цветочница: Кай? Но у меня в саду нет такого цветка. Есть Нарцисс, Георгин, Гладиолус, а Кая нет.
Герда: Но Кай не цветок, он мальчик. Его похитила Снежная Королева, и я иду за ним.
Колокольчик: То фиолетовый, то голубой.
	Я на опушке встречаюсь с тобой.
	Звонким названием я наделён.
	Но никогда не услышишь мой звон.
Герда: Милый Колокольчик,
	Не знаешь где Кай?
Колокольчик: Нет, не знаю.
Герда: Я без него скучаю.
Ромашка: На лугу и в поле
	Ты меня встречаешь.
	Лепесточки белые 
	Ты на мне считаешь.
Герда: Раз –два –три –четыре –пять –
	Где же Кая мне искать?
Ромашка: Не знаю.
Герда: Я без него страдаю.
Фиалка: На лесной опушке
	Я свободно расцвела,
	И розовые ушки
	Тихонько подняла.
Герда: Дорогая Фиалка,
	Может быть, ты знаешь, где мой Кай?
Фиалка: Нет, не знаю.
Герда: Я лишь о нём мечтаю.
Цветочница: Оставайся в моём саду, Герда! Это необычный сад, здесь ты забудешь свои печали.
Цветы: Оставайся с нами, Герда!
		Цветочница надевает на Герду цветочную шляпу.
		 Танец цветов, Герды и Цветочницы.
Герда: Мне кажется, что я и вправду забыла, куда шла…
Герда рассматривает цветы: Какие вы все красивые! А как вас зовут?
Роза: Листья крупные, резные, нет колючек и шипов,
	Поливай меня почаще, я – царица всех цветов!
	Боюсь сквозняка, и жары, и мороза!
	Узнала меня?
Герда: Роза! Роза? Кай! Я же ищу Кая! (снимает шляпу, отдаёт её Цветочнице)
Цветы: Куда же ты, Герда!
Герда: Прощайте, я иду искать Кая. (уходит за ёлку)
Цветочница: Как мне её жалко, бедная Герда.
Цветы качают головой: Бедная Герда!
	Цветы и Цветочница уходят за ёлку. Выходит Оле – Лукойе.
Оле – Л: Долго шла она по свету.
За зимой весна и лето,
Осень. Скоро вновь зима.
А она всё шла и шла…
	Выбегают  с противоположных сторон Ворон и Ворона
Клара: Здравствуй, Карл!
Карл: Здравствуй, Клара!
Клара: Что за новость я узнала!
	Принесла её сорока
	На своём большом хвосте: Кай нашёлся!
Герда (выбегает): Где он? Где?
		Ворона испугано прячется за Вороном.
Клара: Ты не кинешь камнем, верно?
Герда: Нет, конечно.
Карл: Кто ты?
Герда: Герда.
Клара: Герда? О тебе я знала.
	Мне сорока рассказала.
Герда: Где же Кай? Скажи скорей!
Клара: Ну и нравы у людей!
	Нет бы прежде поклониться. (гордо)
	Ведь придворная я птица!
		Герда кланяется.
Клара: По порядку расскажу…
	У принцессы нашей Эльзы
	Я уже давно служу.
	Раз принцесса заскучала.
	И она без лишних слов
	На всё царство объявила
	Конкурс лучших женихов.
	Тот, кто вам, наверно нужен,
	Стал её законным мужем.
Герда: Кай не принц…
Карл: Да! Он был простым ребёнком
	И пришёл с пустой котомкой.
Клара: И красив он, и умён.
Герда: Да, конечно, это он! Покажите же мне путь!
Карл: Во дворце сегодня бал, Бал - Карнавал.
		Танец «Менуэт» (танцуют Принцесса с Принцем и гости бала)
           По – окончании, все садятся, остаются перед ёлкой Принц и Принцесса.
Карл: Вот - Принцесса!
Клара: Вот и Кай! Ты узнала, отвечай?
		Герда плачет.
Принц: Девочка, чего ты плачешь?
	Чем обидел я тебя?
Герда: Вы не в чём не виноваты.
	Вы не Кай, ошиблась я.
Карл: Разрешите представить, это Герда!
Принцесса: Герда! Как я рада! Оставайся с нами. У нас каждый день во дворце бал!
Герда: Я бы с удовольствием, но мне пора идти искать Кая.
Принцесса: Ищешь ты по свету брата?
Герда: Да! Я иду за ним на север
	К самой Снежной Королеве!
Принц: Как же ты легко одета!
Принцесса: Шубу! Муфточку! Карету!
Принц: Возьми ещё вот этот сундучок, он пригодится тебе в дороге.
Герда: Спасибо вам, Принц и Принцесса. Вы очень добры ко мне!
		Карл и Клара  надевают Герде  шубку и шапочку. Прощаются. Слышен звук лошадиных копыт.
Оле – Лукойе: Да, у Принца и Принцессы очень добрые сердца.
	В золотой карете Герда едет по  полям, лесам.
	Вдруг широкий путь исчез,
	Перед ней дремучий лес.
	Сто разбойников ужасных
	Во главе с их атаманшей
	Заправляли в том лесу.
	О карете банда знала
	И в засаде поджидала.
		Выбегает один разбойник, машет рукой,  выбегают другие.
	Песня разбойников.
Разбойник: Тихо! Мимо едет карета! 
Разбойник: Все в засаду! Ждать врагов!
		Разбойники разбежались по краям зала, присели, затаились.
	Звучит запись. Два разбойника выводят Герду из –за ёлки. У одного в руках сундучок. Разбойники подходят к ним.
Герда: Отпустите меня, пожалуйста.
Раз –к: Куда же мы тебя отпустим?
Раз –к: Ведь одной так легко заблудиться.
Все: Ха-ха-ха!
Раз-к: Тихо! Кажется, атаманша с дочкой приехали!
		Выходят Атаманша и Маленькая разбойница.
Атаманша: Золото сюда несите
	И девчонку приведите.
Разбойники: Э! Это же наша добыча!
	Разбойников расталкивает Маленькая разбойница. Все пятятся назад, расступаются.
Мал.разб.: Эй! Что там, а ну, в сторонку!
Эй, Мамаша, отдай девчонку!
Атаманша: Коль не буду баловать, ей разбойницей не стать!
		Толкает Герду к маленькой разбойнице, забирает сундучок.  
Атаманша: Разбойнички! Все за мной! (уходят)
Разб-ца:  Будешь  ты  моей  подругой,
	Чур,  ни шагу  друг  без  друга.
Герда:  Если  хочешь  ты  моей  подругой  стать
	Отпусти  меня,  помоги  бежать.
Разб-ца:  Отпустить  тебя?  Быть одной  опять?
	И  не  вздумай  об  этом  мечтать.
Герда:  Надо  мне  спешить  в  царство  вечных  льдов,
	Там мой  брат  грустит  посреди  снегов,
Оле – Лукойе: Герда долго говорила
	Обо всём. Настала ночь.
	И разбойница решила
	Смелой девочке помочь.
Разб-ца: Я знаю, кто может тебе помочь. Бяшка! Иди сюда!
		Подходит Олень
Разб –ца:	Вот мой Северный олень!
	Он дорогу к царству знает,
	Без труда тебя доставит.
Олень: Да, знаю я туда дорогу.
	И тебя доставлю скоро
	Через снежные заносы.
	Ведь там моя родина, Лапландия.
	Далеко, далеко, на Севере стоит ледяной дворец Снежной Королевы. Там твой Кай!
Герда: Милый Олень! Отвези меня, пожалуйста. Я должна спасти Кая!
Олень (разбойнице): Отпусти, мы побежим!
Разб –ца: Садись на него, Герда, он домчит тебя, как ветер!
      Олень (торжественно): Свобода!
			Герда  уезжает  с  Оленем,  кричит  разбойнице:  
Спасибо  тебе,  Маленькая  разбойница!
Атам.:  Караул,  куда,  моя  пленница,
	Дочка  милая,  да  что  ж  это  делатся?
Разб-ца:  Ну-ка, кышь,  а  не  то  я  вам,
	Девчонку  в  обиду  не  дам.
		Олень и Герда подбегают к занавесу.
Олень: Всё, дальше мне нельзя! Торопись, Герда, Снежная Королева заморозила не только Кая, но и других детей. Она делает из них ледяные фигуры для снежного бала. Дети  - льдинки для неё танцуют, а потом она уносит их на холодную белую звезду. Ты можешь ей помешать, если попадёшь в замок до конца бала. Если ты не успеешь их спасти, они останутся заколдованными навсегда!
		Герда заходит за занавес. Занавес открывается. 
 		Выходят  Сн.  Королева  за  руку  с  Каем, дети.
Кай:  Ах,  как  тихо,  скучно  нам.
Сн.К.:  Лучше,  чем  когда  шум  и  гам.
Кай:  Мы  без  песен  умрём  от тоски.
Сн.К.:  Лучше  горло побереги.
Сн.К.: Сегодня в моём дворце Снежный бал. Всё ли готово для него?
	Хлопает в ладоши.
			Дети встают врассыпную. В руках колокольчики. 
Сн.К.: Снежный бал объявляю открытым!	
                     Танец замёрзших детей.
	Выходит  Герда.			
 Снеж.  Кор.: Зачем  явилась  ты  сюда?
        Здесь  моё  царство  изо  льда.
        Я -  Королева  Севера,  из  снега-  серебра.
        И  сердце  моё  льдинка, не  знаю  я  добра.
        Ты нарушила  мой  покой,
        Не  испугал  тебя  ветра  вой.
        За  это    тебя я  накажу-    заморожу,  закружу!
           Снежинки,  все  ко мне летите,
           Службу  вы  мне  сослужите,
           Встаньте  снежной  вы  стеной
	  Перед девочкой  одной.
		Танец снежинок, по – окончании встают в одну колонну.
Герда:  Кай!  Это я,  твоя Герда!
	Пойдём скорее домой
            К нашей бабушке родной!           	
		Кай  мотает  головой.
Герда:  Кай,  что  с  тобой, ты  узнал  ли  меня?
Кай: Да,  узнал,  Герда,  иди  домой,  нарушаешь  ты  мой покой.
Герда:  Вспомни,  как  ты  любил  веселье?
Сн.К.:  А  теперь  он  любит  грустить.
Герда:  Нет,  не  правда,  ведь  танцы,  музыку,  веселье,  это он не  мог  позабыть.
		Выбегает из круга  снежинок, обнимает Кая.
Герда: Ты такой холодный, Кай! Дай – ка я тебя согрею.
		Обнимает Кая.
Кай: Ой, как сильно сердце бьётся!
	Что это горит в груди!
(трёт глаза) Герда?
(радостно) Герда! Это ты!
Снежная Королева: Всё же ты согрелся, Кай!
(Герде) Только мой он, так и знай!
		Трио Снежной Королевы, Кая и Герды.
Сн.К.: Вижу, вас мне не сломить, уходите.
	Пропустить!
Герда: Кай, нужно разморозить всех ребят!
	Герда и Кай обнимают всех детей, те «размораживаются»
	Снежинки  расступаются, образуя коридор. Кай и Герда проходят по нему.
	Встают впереди перед зрителями, выходят все артисты.			Песня «Верьте в чудеса!»
Оле – Лукойе выходит вперёд всех, в руках розы: Розы цветут – красота, красота,
	Пусть миром правит всегда доброта!
			Все артисты кланяются.
Вед: Вот и пришёл нашей сказке конец. Всем до свиданья! До будущих встреч!

----------


## Оксана Титаренко

Здравствуйте! Нашла сценку к году тигра.
Сценка про тигра

	Автор: 
Янка Бубенец 


Новогодняя сценка про мудрого тигра в стихах для детей 5-8 лет.
«Самый лучший в мире зверь!»

Чтец:
Звери вместе собрались
За серьезный спор взялись
Кто из них здесь самый-самый
Аист, филин или рысь...
Вот устроили галдеж:
Дятел, зебра или ёж...
Все мычат, рычат и блеют
Ничего не разберешь!

Аист:
Аист я, на букву «а»
Первым быть привык всегда.
Лучше всех ловлю лягушек
Из соседнего пруда!

Бобёр:
Вот так аист-фантазёр!
Ты здесь лучший? Это вздор!
Лучше всех я строю хатки
А зовут меня бобёр!

Ворона:
Вот устроили базар
Тоже мне, бобер-столяр!
Я получше строю гнезда!
Я, ворона, кар-кар-кар!

Гепард:
Ты ей на слово не верь,
Обо мне узнай теперь.
Все меня зовут гепардом
Я здесь самый быстрый зверь!

Дятел:
А я — дятел! Тук-тук-тук!
Я долблю дубовый сук.
Сто ударов за минуту!
Дырок сделал двадцать штук!

Хорек:
Познакомьтесь, я — хорек,
Любознательный зверек.
Я в своем лесу все норки
Знаю вдоль и поперек.

Тигр:
Что устроили галдеж?
Каждый зверь из вас хорош!
кто сильнее, кто быстрее,
кто умен, а кто пригож.
Чтобы самым лучшим стать
Надо дело показать!
Надо быть скромнее, звери,
Не хвалиться и не врать.
Чтец:
Пристыдились звери вдруг
Аист, дятел и барсук,
А ворона тут сказала
Рассуди нас, новый друг

Тигр:
Звери, я вам не судья.
Я обычный тигр, друзья,
Ни словами, ни делами
Не люблю хвалиться я.
Звери все:
Догадались мы теперь
Кто тут самый лучший зверь:
Тигр на свете самый мудрый,
Самый скромный в мире зверь!

----------


## Anna57

Фрагмент новогоднего праздника до входа Деда Мороза. Пересматривала сценарии на форуме, такого не видела. может кому пригодится.
НОВОГОДНЕЕ ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЕ
2008.г.6гр

Ведущий: Здравствуйте, гости дорогие! Мы рады приветствовать вас на 
                  самом чудесном из всех праздников- празднике новогодней елки.

Реб: К нам целый год на праздник собиралась
        Зеленая красавица лесов.
        Потом тихонько в этом зале наряжалась,
        И вот теперь наряд ее готов.

Реб: Мы все на елочку любуемся сегодня,
        Она нам дарит нежный аромат,
        И самый лучший праздник новогодний
        Приходит вместе с нею в детский сад.

Реб: А теперь мы посидим
        И на елку поглядим.
        Возле елки новогодней 
        Чудеса встречаются.
        Вот сейчас и в нашем зале
        Сказка начинается.

Под елкой сидит на стуле Несмеяна, плачет.

Царь: Ну- ну, Несмеянушка, не плачь! 
            Ну хочешь мороженого?

Несмеяна: Не хочу!  - плачет

Царь: Ну, хочешь пирожного?

Несмеяна: Не хочу!

Царь: Ну, скажи, что ты хочешь?

Несмеяна ( поет): Не хочу я говорить!
                                Не хочу я кушать!
                                Целый день я буду ныть.
                                Никого не слушать!
                                А- а- а...

Царь: Ну, подожди, подожди, не реви! У меня уже корона от твоего рева 
            на бок съхала!

Несмеяна: ( поет) Буду реветь!
                                Почему я все кричу?
                                Вам какое дело!
                                Ничего я не хочу,
                                Все мне надоело!
                                А- а- а...

Царь: Ну, хочешь я тебе много новых кукол подарю?

Танец кукол.

Несмеяна: А- а- а... Они мне не нравятся!

Царь: Ой, что же делать?
            На пороге Новый год,
            Кругом голова идет.
            Надо сделать все успеть,
            Как то все предусмотреть,
            Что бы встретить праздник этот
            Без забот и без хлопот.
            Применю я старый метод:
            Напишу приказ на год.
            Эй, советник!

Советник: Я здесь, Ваше Величество!

Царь: За работу принимайся.
           Буду диктовать приказ.
           Что скажу, пиши подробно.
           Слушай, в суть всего вникай.

Несмеяна: Жарко!

Царь: А ты на улицу выйди, холодно станет.
           Вон как метелица разыгралась.

Танец снежинок.

Несмеяна: Не хочу зиму, хочу лето!

Царь: Тьфу ты,  бестолковая какая, а еще царевна. Да ты знаешь,
           кабы не было зимы, то и снега бы не было!

Несмеяна: Все равно хочу лето! А- а- а...

Царь: Вот заладила! Что же делать? Кто царевну насмешит? Придумал!
            Советник, пиши указ:    -советник с папкой и ручкой подбегает к царю

            Царь издал такой приказ:

            Параграф 1:
            Кто рассмешит царевну лучше,
            Тот в миг полцарства получит!   - советник пишет

            Параграф 2:
            Должен весь честной народ
            Дружно встретить Новый год!

            Параграф 3:
            Всем хотеть танцевать и петь.
            Улыбаться и шутить,
            Смеяться, хороводы водить.

            Примечание:
            Кто не хочет все хотеть,
            Тому это все терпеть!

            Новогодний мой приказ распечатай в сей же час!

Советник: Не волнуйтесь, я приказ 
                    Сброшу быстренько на факс.
                    А вы, Ваше Величество, отдохните,
                    Телевизор посмотрите.

1 Шут: Ожидаем бал сегодня!
             Бал веселый, новогодний!
             Кавалеров и их дам
             Ждем на праздник нынче к нам!

2 Шут: При дворе царя Гороха
             Давно не было такого переполоха.
             Залу мыли, украшали,
             Елку долго наряжали.
             Кавалеры для красы все пригладили усы.
             Ну, а платья все модницы
             Привезли из- за границы.
             Все готово наконец,
             Гостей полон уж дворец!

Звучат фанфары. Входит Царь.

1 Шут: Его величество царь Горох!

Царь: Чудно, чудно! Бал открыт!    -обходит зал, рассматривает
            Блеском весь дворец  горит.
            Музыканты все на месте? 
            Менуэт я с вами вместе 
            Начинаю танцевать,
            Приглашаю всех вставать!

Менуэт.

Несмеяна садится на стул, плачет.

Царь: Опять заладила! Ну кто ж Царевну насмешит? 

1 Шут: Кто-то кажется спешит!

Клоун: Если надо рассмешить кого- то,
             Рассмешим наверняка.
             У нас не хитрая работа-
             Мы день и ночь валяем дурака!

Клоуны танцуют, приглашают Несмеяну пройти по канату. Ей это не
нравится, она их прогоняет и опять плачет.

Царь: Что же делать? Ох беда!

1 Шут: Кто-то вновь идет сюда!

Оловянный солдатик: Рассмешить кого тут надо?
                                         Услужить всегда мы рады.

                 (Несмеяне) Это ты  тут, что ль ревела?
                                     Скучно ей сидеть без дела.

                       ( Царю) Вы метлу ей дайте в руки,
                                     Чтоб она не знала скуки.
                                     И увидите, что ей 
                                     Сразу станет веселей.

Шут приносит метлу, Несмеяна сначала весело начинает мести пол,
потом медленнее- медленнее и бросает метлу.

Несмеяна: Фи, противная метла, надоела мне она!

Царь: Что же делать? Ох- ох- ох!
           Ах, я бедный царь Горох!

Мальчик: Не печалься, царь Горох,
                    У тебя народ не плох!
                    Мы попробуем с тобой 
                    Рассмешить ее игрой.

Оркестр.

Несмеяна: Прекратить, не нравится мне!

Царь: Нет, не смеется! Что же делать?

1 Шут прижимает ухо к полу: Тише, тише, слышу стук.
                                                       Эй, раздайся,народ!
                                                       К нам Ковбой идет!
                                                       А Ковбой- то не простой,
                                                       А с Америки самой!

Въезжает ковбой: Я веселый Ковбой!
                                 Ну, как, царь Горох, хорош я собой?
                                 Я царевну рассмешу,
                                 Я ей пальчик покажу.
                                 Пальчик загнется- 
                                 Царевна рассмеется.

Ковбой дразнит царевну пальцем, та молчит.

Царь: Опять не смеется.

Ковбой: Свет царевна белолица, 
               Белой лебедью плывет.
               Свет царевна, попляши,
               Свои ножки покажи!

Царь: Ну, Несмеянушка, спляшешь с Ковбоем?

Несмеяна: (пококетничала) Спляшу!
                                                 Ой, как в батюшкином царстве
                                                 Веселится весь народ!
                                                 Я с Ковбоем плясать пойду
                                                 И гостей с собой позову.

Коммуникативный танец.

Царь: Вот и славно! Была царевна Несмеяна, а теперь наоборот.
           Шут, сколько там до Нового года осталось?

Шут: 5 минут!

Царь: Тогда пора и про Дедушку Мороза вспомнить. Ну-ка, дружно  
             позовем!

Дети зовут Деда Мороза.

----------


## Гальгам

> Всем добрый вечер...утро...день!!! Милые коллеги, подскажите, помогите...дело в том, что мы ( В Крыму) сидели на карантине и только в понедельник начинаем принимать детей...а утренники уже через 3-4 недели, готовить капитально некогда. Может у кого-нибудь есть подходящяя сказка, для всех возрастов...чтобы показали взрослые


могу предложить небольшую сказку, учиться быстро и легко.
после всех хороводов ведущая говорит:
Вед.: Давайте посмотрим, что происходит в новогоднюю ночь на лесной полянке.
                                      Исполняется «Танец Снегурочки»
Сн.: На поляне у опушки я живу в своей избушке.
        Звать Снегурочкой меня, все снежинки мне родня!
        Эй, снежинки-озорницы, мои милые сестрицы,
        Прилетайте, покружитесь, и со мной повеселитесь!
                                       Исполняется «Танец снежинок"
Сн.: Дед Мороз подарок славный приготовил для ребят.
        В д/с на Новый год он шкатулку принесет.
        Очень интересную, шкатулочку чудесную! И чего в ней только нет!
Снежинки: Что же в ней, скажи?
Сн.: Секрет! А вот ключик золотой от шкатулочки от той.
        Дед Мороз мне ключик дал и беречь приказал.
1 снеж.: И снежинки хотят быть в гостях у ребят!
2 снеж.: И снежинки хотят видеть, как огни горят!
Снеж.: Нет, снежинки-друзья, вам идти туда нельзя!
            Разве вы не знаете, что в тепле растаете? (снежинки улетают)

 ( выбегают 2  Зайца)

1 заяц: О, Снегурочка-Снегурка! Мне Лиса помяла шкурку!
2 заяц: Мне Лиса вцепилась в бок! Выдернула шерсти клок!
Оба: От Лисы житья нам нет! Хочет съесть нас на обед!
                      ( выбегает лиса, зайцы прячутся за Снегурочку)
                                     исполняется «Песня Лисы» 
Снег.: Как тебе , Лиса, не стыдно зайчиков обижать? Разве ты не слыхала указа Деда Мороза: кто плохо себя ведет, тот на елку не пойдет!
Лиса: А зачем мне ваша елка? Мне от елки мало толку!
          Толкотня, и шум, и гам… Мне отдавят лапы там!
          Мой пушистый хвост помнут! Лучше я останусь тут.
          Но вы обидели Лису и я ваш ключик унесу! (убегает с ключом)
Сн.: (плачет) Ой, беда, беда, беда! Лиса ключик унесла!
                          Выход зверей 
(2 зайца, 2 белки, медведь, волк)
Звери: Что, Снегурочка, случилось?
            Что с тобою приключилось?
Сн.: Лиса ключик от сундучка унесла!
Медв.: Говорил уже не раз я на собраниях в лесу,
            За такие безобразья наказать пора лису!
Белка: Ты, Снегурочка, не плачь! Мы сейчас помчимся в вскачь!
            Все тропинки знаем мы в лесу, поймать сумеем мы лису!
Волк: Все обыщем кругом, а лисицу найдем! 
          Ей от нас не скрыться! Не уйдет лисица! ( все уходят за елку)
                             (выходит лиса)
Лиса: Я иду ключом звеня. Вот он, ключик! У меня!
          Спрячу я его в снегу…( копает ямку)   (выходят звери и Снегурочка)
Зайцы: Вот следы…Сюда ведут!
            И сама лисица тут!
Все: Ага! Попалась! Где ключик?
Лиса: Ничего я не видала!
Все: А что в ямку закопала? (заяц откапывает ключ)
Заяц: Вот он, вот он, ключик! Здесь!
Лиса: Я плохо поступила, что ключик утащила!
          Вы, пожалуйста, простите, меня на елку пригласите!
Мед.: Ну, простим ее, пожалуй! Но смотри, Лиса, не балуй!
Волк: Напроказишь еще раз,  не отвертишься от нас!
Вед.: Как хорошо, что все закончилось хорошо. А сейчас пора и Деда Мороза в гости пригласить. Крикнем дружно: «Дед Мороз, ау!»
(далее сундучок Деда Мороза используется как связка между номерами: достают из него то бусы, то хлопушки и т.д. которые оживают и танцуют)

----------

Галеветана (27.10.2021)

----------


## Ирина Жукова

Я думаю кому-нибудь понравится эта сценка
НЕ ДАДИМ СКУЧАТЬ ЕЛОЧКЕ
Действующие лица:

Ёлка; 
Ёжик; 
Белочка; 
Зайчик; 
Лисичка; 
Медвежонок. 

Елка: Вам хочу я рассказать,
Как же скучно здесь стоять.
Все мои подружки 
В елочных игрушках,
Пляшет рядом детвора…
Я ж в лесу стою одна.

Ежик спешит к Медвежонку, останавливается возле елочки.

Ежик: Как же так, вот это худо.
Надо что-нибудь придумать.
(елке) Поскорее посмотри: 
Я колючий, как и ты.
И мои иголки
Не отличить от елки.
Будем рядом, как подружки,
Встретим праздник на опушке!

Белка: Скок-скок-скок,
С сучка на сучок,
С ветки на ветку, 
Да на беленький снежок.
Здравствуй, ежик, мой дружок!

Ежик: Здравствуй, белочка-соседка,
Прыгай ты опять на ветку,
Видишь: елочке лесной
Скучно здесь стоять одной.
Собери лесной народ, 
Вместе встретим Новый год!

Появляется заспанный медвежонок.

Елка (удивленно): Медвежонок, ну и ну!
Ничего я не пойму.

Медвежонок: Хоть у нас порядки строги,
Мама с папой спят в берлоге,
Я не буду им мешать,
Праздник я иду встречать.
И малиновый пирог 
Для гостей я сам испек . 
К ежику сейчас спешу.
Здесь чуть-чуть передохну.
Как бы мне не сплоховать,
Очень хочется поспать.

Ежик: Здравствуй, Миша, ведь как раз, 
Я к тебе спешил сейчас.
В гости к елочке лесной 
Собрались мы всей гурьбой.

Медвежонок: Ну, тогда не буду спать, 
Стану елку наряжать.
Где игрушки?!

Заяц и Лиса: Здесь как раз. 
Белочка прислала нас.

Лиса: Есть хлопушки, конфетти, 
Бусы, дождик и шары.

Заяц: Будет елочка на диво 
И нарядна, и красива. 

Белочка: Вот блестящие орешки, 
Их пока, друзья, не ешьте, 
А когда пробьют часы, 
В них сюрприз найдете вы!

Лиса: Собрались вместе мы, друзья, 
И праздник будет до утра. 
Будем петь и веселиться,
В танце радостном кружиться! 

Заяц: В чехарду играть и в прятки,
В кошки-мышки, в догонялки. 
Мы устроим фейерверк,
Этот праздник лучше всех!

Елка: Спасибо вам, мои друзья, 
Ну а теперь, лесной народ, 
Дружно встанем в хоровод!

----------


## Доця 0812

Девочки, не знаю понравится, вам или нет но мне очень хочется поделиться сценкой на Новый год.Не знаю может кто-то и видел такую, мне она очень нравиться , у нас она прошла на "Ура"

Ведущий:         Муха-Муха-Цокотуха по прозванию Смиюха шла по полю не спеша. 
Муха:             Ах, погода хороша! Новый год пора встречать!
                         Эх, куплю-ка угощенья, позову-ка в дом гостей.
                         Вот и денежка нашлась, Цокотуху дождалась.
                       Время ехать за едой! Эй, такси, маршрутка, стой! 
Ведущий:        Пошла Муха на базар и купила самовар.
                       Ну а к чаю угощенье: кекс ореховый, печенье,
                       Шоколад и мармелад... Накупила все подряд,
                     Не впихать в грузовичок. 
Муха:            Классный будет пикничок!
                  Эй вы, гости, приходите, приползайте и летите…
                 Дружно встретим Новый год 
                 Я пока что приберусь , и на праздник наряжусь.
                  Уже скоро гости придут, а я никак не соберусь,
                 А мне еще чуть-чуть осталось: 
                  Осталось покрошить салат, сварить горячий шоколад,
                   И бутерброд в микроволновке. Костюмчик праздничный надеть,
                      Когда же это все успеть? Ох, тортик мой горит в духовке!
Ведущий:      Гости долго не рядились, все по моде нарядились,
                      Приходила к Мухе Кошка... 
                       Поет песню на мотив песни "В траве сидел кузнечик".) 
                     ПЕСНЯ КОШКИ
1.Пришла к той Мухе Кошка, нарядная одёжка, (Все дети)
Пушистая немножко и стала поздравлять,
Представьте себе, представьте себе
Хорошенькая Кошка,
Представьте себе, представьте себе
И песню напевать.
2.Тебя я поздравляю, счастливой быть желаю.(Кошка)
И лапкой поправляю кошачие усы…
Представьте себе, представьте себе
И съесть уже мечтаю,
Представьте себе, представьте себе
Кусочек колбасы.
3.Будь умной, энергичной, подружкою отличной,
Успехов в жизни личной и маленькую мышь.
Представьте себе, представьте себе
Поездки заграничной,
Представьте себе, представьте себе  и в Лондон, и в Париж. 

Кошка:                 Опоздала я немножко, у меня с утра дела:
                              В шесть ноль-ноль в спортзал зашла,
                            Пресс немножко покачала, два часа - совсем устала.
                             После - маникюр и стрижка, завтрак - жареная мышка,
                                И за платьем в магазин. Осмотрела сто витрин,
                             Самый праздничный наряд то велик, то маловат.
                              Но теперь я при параде у тебя на карнавале.
Муха                        Заходите, очень рада
Ведущий:              Прилетала бабочка...
Бабочка:               Здравствуй, моя лапочка!
                               С Новым годом поздравляю И тебе я посвящаю
                                Этот маленький сюрприз.
                           (Бабочка играет на пианино коротенькое произведение.)
Муха:                  Я в восторге, браво, бис!
                            Бабочка-красавица, кушайте конфеты, вам они понравятся. 
Бабочка:              Вредно для диеты.
                              Пища нездоровая - Чипсы, кириешки…
                              Будешь ты как новая, если есть орешки. (Вручает орешки.) 
Ведущий:           Моль на праздник прилетела,
                              Платье Мухе чуть не съела.
                              (Подлетает к Мухе и с восторгом хватает ее за юбку.) 
Моль:                  Эх, вкуснейший трикотаж!
                              Слюнки вытекают аж.
Муха:            За столом полно всего.
Моль:              Не люблю я из того, а вот юбка - просто класс!
                       Дай лизнуть хотя бы раз.
Муха:                 Кыш, носатая гангрена,
                     Эта юбка от Кардена, стоит тысячу рублей, и смотреть туда не смей. 
Моль:              От Кардена - не хочу! К шторкам лучше полечу. 
Ведущий:            Тараканы прибегали, поздравление зачитали.
1 таракан:           Дорогая наша мушка,
                          Будь прекрасна, как пампушка!
                        Не болей и не ленись,ты отличненько учись. Песни пой и не скучай. 
Муха:                         Попрошу к столу, на чай! 
Тараканы:                Прежде станцевать желаем!
                                  С Новым годом поздравляем!
                                    (Пляшут танец)

Муха:               Что ж, спасибо, угощайтесь,
                           Вот, с друзьями пообщайтесь. Я ж пойду, открою дверь.
                            Кто пришел ко мне теперь? Может главный из гостей.?
Ведущий:              Вдруг какой-то паучок
                         К нашей Мухе скок да скок…
Паук:                 Время музыку включать,  приглашаю танцевать!
Муха:               Отпусти, отпусти, отпустите.
Паук:                    Не хочу, не могу дорогая.
Муха:                    Вы мне руку так сильно не жмите.
Паук:                 Я ее и не сильно сжимаю.

Муха:                      Дорогие гости, помогите!
                                В паука ботинком запустите!
Ведущий:                Только гости испугались, только гости разбежались
                                   По щелям да по углам и сидят тихонько там.
Ведущий:                  Вдруг откуда-то летит маленький комарик,
                                А в руках не динамит, не воздушный шарик...
Комарик:              Старый добрый дихлофос, я в подарок Вам принес.
                                    Изумительное средство от таких стихийных бедствий!
Паук                                Ах простите, я исправлюсь, всем сегодня я понравлюсь
Комар                         что ж паук- дружок давай. Свою ошибку исправляй
Паук                    Шире круг., шире круг, музыкант давай играй, хоровод начинай.

----------


## гномик

Предлагаю сценарий "Рождественской сказки"
Рождественская сказка.

Звучит музыка, появляется Сказочник.      
Сказочник.        Здравствуйте, ребята,
                             Вы любите сказки?
                             Я вам расскажу одну удивительную историю.
                             Это случилось
                             Очень, очень давно…
                             В старые времена,
                             Накануне Рождества.
                             Снег за окном кружится густо,
                             Падает мягко на землю.
                             А в детской комнате уютно,
                             Жарко пылает камин.
                             Давай, дружок, заглянем туда, 
                             Где, сидят весь день Мари и ее брат.

Звучит музыка,  девочка Мари и её брат Фриц играют в детской.  В уголке стоит наряженная ёлка. Подбегают к ёлке, рассматривают подарки.
Мари.   Я очень люблю Рождество потому, что взрослые в этот  
              вечер всегда дарят детям подарки (берёт в руки куклу)
Какое милое созданье,
И так красиво одеянье,
Как долго я тебя ждала,
И вдруг свершилось -
Ты пришла!
Сказочник (шёпотом)   А кукла эта не простая,
                                        Она ещё и заводная,
                                        Танцует несколько минут,
                                        Давай посмотрим — ключик тут!
          Танец «Новая кукла»        
Фриц.      Смотри, Мари!
                 А здесь гусаров стройный ряд!
                 Вниманье! Стройтесь на парад!
           Марш Солдатиков            
Мари.       Фриц, смотри, что я нашла! 
Фриц.       Какой ужасный здесь оскал.
                  Лицо его такое злое,
                  Играть с таким бы я не стал.
                  Нашла бы что-нибудь другое.
Сказочник.    Его купил для вас отец,
                         Это Щелкунчик. Он непрост:                      
                         Умеет разгрызать орехи. 
Мари.       Я дам ему малюсенький орех. 
Фриц.       А я самый большой, пусть трудиться, раз с деревянной головой   (ломает куклу)
Мари.   Что ты наделал?
Фриц.    Фу, глупый Щелкунчик! Берётся колоть орехи, а сам не умеет!  (уходит)
              Мари берёт на руки куклу, жалеет её.    
Мари.   Щелкунчик, миленький, не сердись на Фрица, Он добрый. А я буду тебя беречь и лечить. Я завяжу тебя платком и убаюкаю. Спи, поправляйся.
             Девочка укачивает Щелкунчика и  засыпает.
      Сказочник крутит над Мэри свой волшебный зонтик
Сказочник.       Волшебный зонтик открываю
                            На танец звёзды приглашаю.
          Танец звёздочек.    
          Тикают часы.    
Сказочник.        Ровно в полночь  - дин-дон
                             Раздаётся тихий звон     
                             Это сказка в дом приходит,
                             Хороводы тихо водит.
                             Если только ты не спишь,
                             Всё заметишь, подглядишь.
                    Тише! Тише! Слышишь? Слышишь?
                    Из угла ночной гостиной
                    К нам ползёт Король мышиный...
                    И часов старинных бой
                    Нас зовёт на смертный бой...
Входит под музыку мышиный король.    
Мари.        Ой, мамочка, мыши! Не смей трогать моего любимого    Щелкунчика!
Щелкунчик.      Не бойтесь, Мари, я спасу Вас! 
Щелкунчик.      Добрым сердцем отогрела, 
                             Колыбельную мне спела, 
                             Ожил я, теперь повсюду 
                             Защищать тебя я буду. 
Щелкунчик.      Солдаты мои, выходите скорей!                       
                             Разгоним по норам противных мышей.
                             Их место должно быть в подвале сыром,
                             За мной! Неприятеля мы разобьем! (берут сабли)
                     Сражение солдат с Мышиным королём.    
              Мари кидает свою туфельку в Мышиного короля.
СД  №  10  (сказочник говорит на фоне музыки)          

Сказочник.        Как ты добра, как ты смела.
                             Щелкунчику ты помогла.
                             Не испугалась ничего,
                             Спасла от гибели его.
                             Король бежал, возврата нет.
                             А вам, ребята, открою секрет:  
               Щелкунчик уходит за ширму
Сказочник.      Свершилось чудо в эту ночь,
                            Умчались все невзгоды прочь.
                            Щелкунчик всех мышей прогнал,
                            И вновь прекрасным принцем стал.
               Щелкунчик  выходит в образе принца.
Щелкунчик.     Развеялись чары маски моей,
                            И снова я принц Королевства сластей.

Сказочник.       Пусть распахнутся шире двери,
                            Входите, счастье и веселье.
                            Хочу сказать я вам, друзья,
                            Что жить без дружбы нам нельзя.
          Исполняется танец «Немецкая песенка»   
Сказочник.       Теперь все за руки беритесь,
                            Со мной в путь вы торопитесь.
                            Пойдёмте все, в страну сластей,
                            В Конфетенбург, в Конфетенбург,
                            Где вечно праздник и веселье.
                            Вперёд, друзья мои!

Под музыку все герои идут по кругу цепочкой и рассаживаются на стульчики.  
Солдатик    (играет на трубе)   СД  №  13
                  Теперь начинаем большой маскарад.
                  Вот фея Драже и принц Мармелад.
  Исполняется танец Феи Драже и Принца Мармелада.   
Фея Драже.      Мы рады встречать наших милых гостей
                           В королевстве чудес, королевстве сластей.
Принц Мармелад.   Конфеты, зефир, леденцы, шоколад –
                                    Чудесный сегодня бал-маскарад.
Щелкунчик.  Дорогие гости! 
                        Давайте познакомимся с жителями моего королевства.
                        В королевстве у меня есть шоколад-испанец,
                        Посмотрите на его прекрасный танец.
        Исполняется танец Шоколада – «Испанский  танец»   
Щелкунчик.  А теперь, любезные друзья,
                         Гордость вам свою представлю я.
                         Это черный кофе – дар Востока,
                         Прибыл из Аравии далекой.

     Исполняется танец Кофе – «Арабский танец»    
Щелкунчик.   Скорее выходи, гостей встречай,
                         Душистый, ароматный чай.
    Исполняется танец Чая  -  «Китайский танец»   
Зефир       (подбегает к Щелкунчику).
                  Принц мой, вспомни, наконец, и о зефире.
                  Я ведь тоже знаменитый в целом мире.
Зефиринка      Ароматный, вкусный, белоснежный
                          И на вкус необычайно нежный.
  Исполняется танец Зефиринок  - «Танец пастушков»   
Щелкунчик.     И  как бабочки под новогодней елью,
                           Леденцы с душистой карамелью.
Исполняется танец  Карамелек – «Трепак»    
Сказочник подходит к девочке и крутит свой зонтик.    
Звучит тихая музыка, Мари просыпается.
Мари.    Какой чудесный сон, волшебный сон!  
               Какой он сладкий.
               В нём карамельки, кофе, чай
               И даже шоколадки.
               Исполнилось моё желание
               Щелкунчик стал прекрасен.
               Давайте верить в чудеса,
               Давайте верить в сказку.

Сказочник. Вот и закончилась добрая сказка,
                      Зонтик волшебный я закрываю,
                      С вами прощаюсь и исчезаю.
Звучит музыка, выходят все герои и кланяются.   
Сказочник.
                      Нам сказка дарит вдохновенье 
                      И всех детей благодарит.
                      Сундук волшебный с угощеньем
                      Под ёлкой праздничной стоит.
Детям Сказочник дарит угощенье.

----------


## Antonida

Эту *новогоднюю музыкальную сказку* делала для любимых старшеклассников, как всегда - с песнями и танцами, но чтоб не очень долго по времени (в основе - Федот-стрелец Филатова)

другие материалы к новому году есть *здесь* (перечень ниже)
В лесу родилась елочка 
Два  Мороза
День рождения нового года 
 Елка – Железновы 
Зима в королевстве сказок 
История одной сказки. По сказкам Пушкина 
 Как гномы искали песню к Новому году Цветков
Мороз  Иванович
Мороз и Угрюмище 
Морозко 
Планета новогодних елок
Синяя  звезда
Снегурочка
Снежная  королева
Снежная королева. По сказкам Андерсена 
Щелкунчик
Китайский гороскоп (*сценка*)

----------

Fomkina (31.10.2017), Madam2009 (21.11.2020)

----------


## Antonida

*Фея кукол* - Кинер, Цитриняк 
есть плюсовой спектакль 
текст

----------


## Kseniy92

НОВОГОДНЯЯ СКАЗКА
Сценарий для постановки спектакля в домашнем кукольном театре

Действующие лица:
Дед Мороз
Ваня (Снеговик)
Света
Катя
Елочка
Баба Яга
Рассказчик

Вечер. На первом плане слева многоэтажный дом. В его окнах горит свет. Справа несколько заснеженных деревьев. На втором плане зимний лес. Падает снег.

Рассказчик
Любят взрослые и дети
Дни предпраздничные эти –
Лучше дней на всей планете
Ни за что не отыскать!
Елки стерегут подарки,
Что лежат в коробках ярких.
Даже звери в зоопарке
Их не станут открывать.
Потому что всем известно,
Что подглядывать нечестно –
Что совсем не интересно
Все заранее узнать!
Чтоб не мучиться в догадках –
Слон там или шоколадка,
Надо быстро без оглядки
Убежать во двор гулять!

Из дома выходит Ваня с ведерком в руках.

Ваня
Целый день сидел под елкой!
До сих пор я весь в иголках,
Только это все без толку –
Дед Мороз-то не пришел!
Мама прячет свой подарок
Средь кастрюль и скороварок.
Там опять альбом для марок,
Я вчера его нашел.
Я хочу совсем другого –
Настоящего, большого
Динозавра надувного,
И в придачу БТР.
Да такой… ну, в общем, чтобы
Мог он ездить по сугробам,
И бодаться с робокопом –
Не машина был, а зверь!
Вот так удивится мама,
Обнаружив утром рано,
Что под елкой у дивана
Мой подарочек лежит!
Целый год я был хорошим,
Я овсянку ел как лошадь,
Чистил зубы, мыл ладоши
И имел примерный вид.
Дед Мороз об этом знает,
Письма он мои читает
И, наверное, мечтает
Мне подарок подарить.
Во как снег сегодня кружит.
Жаль, что Васька-друг простужен!
Так всегда, когда он нужен,
Чтоб снеговика лепить!

Снег прекращается. Ваня ставит ведерко и начинает катать снежный ком. Из леса выбегает Елочка, за ней Баба Яга с топором.

Баба Яга
Стой, верблюжая колючка!
Елка-палка! Ёжья внучка!
Довела меня до ручки!

Елочка
Помогите мне!

Елочка прячется за Ваню.

Баба Яга
Убью!
Скоро Новый Год наступит.
Елку мне никто не купит!

Елочка
Ой, она меня зарубит!

Баба Яга
Знамо дело, зарублю!

Баба Яга замахивается топором. Ваня преграждает ей путь. Елочка убегает и скрывается за домом.

Ваня
Постыдились бы, бабуся…

Баба Яга
Пусть упырь тебя укусит!
Жаль, мои на юге гуси!
Прочь с дороги!

Баба Яга пытается пройти мимо Вани. Ваня ее останавливает.

Ваня
Ну, так вот,
Даже в это время года
Мы должны беречь природу –
Воздух охранять и воду!

Баба Яга (раздраженно)
Не везет, так не везет!
Прочь, не то сейчас как топну,
Прыгну, плюну, дуну, хлопну…

Ваня
Я сейчас от смеха лопну!

Баба Яга
Ну, противный, ну держись!
Костяной своей ногою
Я в сугроб тебя зарою!
Хватит тут играть в героя,
Хватит портить людям жизнь!
Собирайтесь тучи в кучу
И катитесь с горной кручи,
Мы сейчас его проучим.

Ваня бросается бежать. Баба Яга хватает его за шиворот.

Баба Яга (зловеще)
Стой, негодник, ты куда?
Человеком снежным станешь,
И грубить мне перестанешь,
А весною ты растаешь
И исчезнешь без следа!

Ваня превращается в снеговика и неподвижно замирает посреди сцены. Баба Яга втыкает в сугроб рядом с ним метлу.

Баба Яга
Вышел снеговик на славу!
Значит, я имею право
И налево, и направо
Елочки в лесу рубить!
И никто на белом свете –
Ни родители, ни дети –
Ни другие, и ни эти
Мне не смогут запретить!

Баба Яга, помахивая топором и хохоча, убегает в лес. Снеговик стоит неподвижно. Из дома выходят Света и Катя. Они замечают Снеговика и подходят к нему.

Света
Ой, смотри, какой он милый!
Ты б такого полюбила?

Катя (обиженно)
Я такого бы убила,
Он на Ванечку похож.

Катя берет метлу и замахивается на Снеговика.

Катя
Видишь, нос как задирает,
Тоже с нами не играет.
Он девчонок презирает!
Вот как дам сейчас!

Света
Не трожь!
Положи метлу на место!

Света заслоняет собой Снеговика.

Катя (дразнится)
Тили-тили-тили-тесто!
Светка – Ванькина невеста
И жена снеговика!
С ним теперь и оставайся
По сугробам кувыркайся,
Хоть совсем в них закопайся!
Я пошла домой. Пока!

Катя бросает метлу и убегает за дом.

Света (ласково)
Ты на нас не обижайся
И смотри, не простужайся.

Света снимает свой шарф и надевает на Снеговика. Поднимает метлу и втыкает ее рядом с ним.

Света
Вот метла твоя, сражайся,
Если Катька нападет.
Жаль, что ты не настоящий,
Не живой, не говорящий,
Одиноко здесь стоящий,
А ведь скоро Новый Год!
Если было бы не поздно,
Говорю тебе серьезно,
Я б у дедушки Мороза
Попросила для тебя
Самых лучших, самых ярких,
Но холодных, а не жарких,
Самых праздничных подарков,
А не куклу для себя!
Может, Дед Мороза нету?
Может, он растаял летом?

Света обнимает Снеговика. Из-за деревьев появляется Дед Мороз.

Дед Мороз
Вот он я! Ну, здравствуй, Света!

Света (подозрительно)
А вы точно Дед Мороз?
Вы пришли из лесопарка,
Нет у вас мешка подарков!
Где олень ваш?

Дед Мороз (смеясь)
В зоопарке!

Света
Кто же примет вас всерьез?
И Снегурочки нет с вами.

Дед Мороз (понижая голос)
Это строго между нами.
Выбираю внучку сам я
Каждый раз под Новый Год.
Без помощницы мне кто же
Письма прочитать поможет,
Все в мешок подарки сложит
И до санок донесет?
Ты весь год была послушной,
Доброй и неравнодушной…

Света
Да, помочь, конечно, нужно,
Но ведь мне домой пора.
Папа будет обижаться,
Будет бабушка ругаться,
Мама будет волноваться
И проплачет до утра.

Дед Мороз
Перед Новым Годом мамы
Спать кладут детишек рано.
Как придешь, спрячь под диваном
Шапку, свитер и пальто.
За тобой пришлю я сани,
И они помчатся сами
Над полями и лесами,
Не увидит их никто.
В них ты в терем мой прибудешь.
Ну, так что, мне внучкой будешь?
Не уснешь и не забудешь?

Света
Что ты, глаз я не сомкну!

Света убегает и скрывается за домом. Дед Мороз подходит к Снеговику.

Дед Мороз
Снеговик вот этот тоже,
Я уверен, нам поможет.
Здесь его бросать негоже,
Я с собой его возьму!

Дед Мороз дотрагивается до Снеговика, Снеговик оживает и послушно идет за Дедом Морозом в лес. Снова начинает идти снег. Через некоторое время из-за деревьев справа выглядывает Баба Яга.

Баба Яга
Что за праздник без съестного?
Очень хочется жаркого,
Не простого, а такого,
Что пером не описать.
В городе давно излишек
Вкусных маленьких детишек –
И девчонок, и мальчишек!
Надо только их позвать.
(голосом Вани)
Катя, Маша, выходите!
Что вы по домам сидите?
Выйдут скоро Васька с Витей,
Будем мы в снежки играть.

Баба Яга прячется, из дома выбегает Катя.

Катя
Дома жарко, дома душно,
Дома ждать подарков скучно,
Погулять, и правда, нужно!
Ванька, где ты?

Баба Яга выбегает из-за деревьев и набрасывает мешок на голову Кати.

Баба Яга
Здесь я! Хвать!

Баба Яга волоком тащит мешок к лесу.

Баба Яга (довольно ворчит)
Вот как девку откормили!
Хоть бы черти подсобили
И до дома дотащили
Новогодний ужин мой.
Хорошо, что есть на свете
Легкомысленные дети,
Попадающие в сети,
А потом ко мне домой!

Баба Яга, хохоча, скрывается за деревьями. Снегопад прекращается. Дом исчезает. Вместо него появляется терем Деда Мороза.

Рассказчик
Верим мы или не верим,
Есть в лесу чудесный терем,
Но не птицы и не звери
В этом тереме живут.
Здесь узоры ледяные,
Волки мягко-набивные,
Даже елки запасные
Вы легко найдете тут.
Дед Мороз здесь обитает,
Письма детские читает
И желанья исполняет,
Если по сердцу ему –
Не подарит пистолет он
И крылатую ракету,
Не подарит сигарету,
Не посадит всех в тюрьму.
Но зато подарит книжку,
Куклу, плюшевого мишку,
Даже для него не слишком
Подарить велосипед.
Ну а тех, кто верит в сказки,
Отвечает без подсказки,
Тех, кто вежлив, мил и ласков,
Очень любит этот дед.

Из терема выходят Дед Мороз с мешком и Снеговик со стопкой писем. Из-за деревьев справа выезжают сани. Из них выходит Света. Сани скрываются за теремом Деда Мороза.

Дед Мороз
Да, земля у нас большая,
Писем столько присылают,
Что читать не успеваю,
Так что, внучка, выручай!
Я ж пока пойду к зверятам –
Отнесу морковь зайчатам,
Шишки и грибы бельчатам,
Ну, а ты здесь не скучай.

Дед Мороз скрывается за деревьями. Снеговик подходит к Свете. Света берет верхнее письмо и читает.

Света
Пишет Вася из Самары:
Просит роликов две пары,
Пуд конфет и три гитары,
Телевизор и видак.

Света берет следующий конверт.

Света
Пишет Лена из Тамбова:
Просит братика второго,
А еще козу, корову,
Трех свиней и Кадиллак.

Снеговик (растерянно)
Где же мы возьмем все это?
Здесь таких подарков нету,
Даже на концерт билетов
Здесь, пожалуй, не найти.

Света
Голос у тебя знакомый,
Я его слыхала дома.
Как зовут тебя?

Снеговик (растерянно)
Я Рома
Или, может, Константин?

Света
Бедненький, какая жалость!
Мне, наверно, показалось.
Сколько там еще осталось?

Снеговик
Сто конвертов и один.

Света берет следующий конверт. Из-за деревьев выходит Дед Мороз с пустым мешком и подходит к Снеговику и Свете.

Дед Мороз
Вижу, трудитесь на славу.
Есть ли письма мне по нраву?

Снеговик поднимается на крыльцо и скрывается в тереме.

Света
Просит куклу Барби Клава
И колечко Властелин.
Просит мяч футбольный Саша,
Просит варежки Наташа,
Просят папу тетя Маша
И ее двухлетний сын.

Снеговик выходит из терема, неся перед собой стопку подарков, спускается с крыльца, кладет их в мешок Деду Морозу и снова идет в терем. Из-за деревьев выходит Баба Яга и вручает Деду Морозу огромный конверт. Дед Мороз протягивает его Свете.

Света
Пишет нам Яга из леса,
Что мечтает стать принцессой,
Сбросить половину веса
И найти, где спрятан джинн.
Хочет в роскоши купаться,
Словно в масле сыр кататься,
Век в избе не убираться
И в большом почете жить.
Просит скатерть-самобранку
И служанку-негритянку,
Хочет счет огромный в банке
И с компьютером дружить.
Хочет новых три кровати,
А еще…

Дед Мороз (Бабе Яге)
Ну, хватит, хватит!
И с какой, простите, стати,
Мне подарки вам дарить,
Если ваше поведенье
Вызывает сожаленье,
Недостойно одобренья –
Стыдно, что и говорить.
В ступе вы весь год катались,
Никогда не умывались,
Никому не улыбались,
Ели маленьких детей.
Не по совести вы жили,
Колдовали, ворожили,
Потому не заслужили
Благодарности моей!

Из терема выходит Снеговик с очередной партией подарков.

Снеговик (Бабе Яге)
Шли бы вы обратно лесом,
Не к лицу вам быть принцессой,
Жить, как вы, неинтересно!

Баба Яга (обиженно)
Мы посмотрим, кто кого!

Баба Яга, зловеще хохоча, убегает. Потом выглядывает из-за елки и бормочет.

Баба Яга
Собирайтесь тучи в кучу,
Мы сейчас устроим бучу!
Дед Мороз у нас получит,
Есть управа на него.
Я не буду с ним мириться,
Портить жизнь я мастерица!
Пусть такое тут творится,
Наколдую – ого-го!
Пусть он всех детей обманет –
Его сердце жадным станет,
Все подарки прикарманит
И не даст им ничего!

Баба Яга скрывается за деревьями. Дед Мороз бросается к Снеговику и начинает отнимать у него подарки.

Дед Мороз
Дай сюда мои игрушки,
Мячик, куклу, погремушки,
Забирай свою подружку
И не трогай мой мешок!
Никому не дам подарков!
Вот они, в обертках ярких,
Есть здесь даже ручка «Паркер»
И стиральный порошок!

Света пытается забрать у Деда Мороза подарки.

Света
Дедушка…

Снеговик
Не надо, Света!

Дед Мороз
Отойди! Мои конфеты!
Это все мое! И это!

Света (умоляюще)
Дедушка Мороз!

Дед Мороз хватает подарки и убегает за деревья.

Снеговик (со вздохом)
Ушел!

Света (плачет)
Что ж теперь мы делать будем,
Где возьмем подарки людям?

Снеговик
Может, просто все забудем?
Посмотри, что я нашел.

Снеговик поднимает забытый Дед Морозом подарок. Тут же из-за деревьев выскакивает Дед Мороз и хватает его.

Дед Мороз
Дай сюда! Мое! Не трогай!

Снеговик (возмущенно)
У тебя и так их много!

Света
Да отдай ты, ради бога,
Дед Мороз сошел с ума!

Дед Мороз снова убегает вместе с подарком.

Снеговик
Виновата Бабка Ёжка!

Света
Надо разыскать дорожку
До избы на курьих ножках!

Снеговик
Ты с ума сошла сама!
Бабка Ёжка, сердцем чую,
Нас в верблюдов заколдует!
Быть верблюдом не хочу я,
Посмотри, кругом зима!

Света
Вряд ли нас она укусит.
Вижу я, совсем ты струсил.

Снеговик
Нас она на ужин пустит!

Света
Раз ты трус, пойду одна!

Света скрывается за деревьями. Снеговик бежит следом. Терем Деда Мороза исчезает. На его месте появляется избушка на курьих ножках.

Рассказчик
В самой-самой темной чаще,
Где сова глаза таращит,
Где любой – уже пропащий,
Если сбился он с пути.
Леший путает дорожки,
Ходит-бродит черной кошкой,
И к избушке Бабки Ёжки
Не проехать, не пройти!

Из избы на курьих ножках выбегает Катя, следом за ней выбегает Баба Яга с огромной сковородкой.

Баба Яга
Ни на что ты не годишься –
Ты неправильно садишься!
Ты не зря меня боишься,
Я тебя сегодня съем!
Накормлю тебя морковкой,
Запихну тебя в духовку.
Очень я люблю готовку –
Очень не люблю проблем!

Баба Яга хватает Катю и тащит ее к избушке. Катя вырывается.

Баба Яга
Лучше, девка, не брыкайся
И зубами не кусайся,
За коряги не хватайся,
Мне шубейку не порви!

Из-за деревьев выбегают Света и Снеговик. Баба Яга запихивает Катю в избушку и оборачивается к ним.

Света
Отпусти ее, не кушай,
Лучше ты меня послушай,
Ведь для всех нас будет лучше
Жить в согласье и любви!

Баба Яга
Что-то я тебя не слышу,
Подойди ко мне поближе,
Ну, иди, иди… иди же.

Света подходит к Бабе Яге. Та ее хватает. Света визжит.

Баба Яга
Я сегодня молодец!
И готовить нынче буду
Сразу два горячих блюда.

Света
Вы не можете!

Баба Яга
Зануда!
Замолчишь ты, наконец?

Снеговик
Отпусти их, а не то я…
Я тебе сейчас устрою!

Баба Яга
Тоже мне герой с дырою,
Брысь отсюда с глаз моих!
У меня уже есть ужин,
На десерт ты мне не нужен –
Голос мой и так простужен.
Хватит этих мне двоих!

Баба Яга утаскивает Свету в избушку, оттуда доносится дружный визг Кати и Светы и смех Бабы Яги. Снеговик скрывается за деревьями. Избушка Бабы Яги исчезает, на ее месте появляются несколько заснеженных деревьев. Из-за них выходит Снеговик и начинает ходить взад-вперед по поляне.

Снеговик
Думать! Думать! Думать! Думать!
Надо что-нибудь придумать,
Ну, а если нечем думать,
Надо, чтобы повезло.
В голове мороз и ветер –
Как же можно думать этим?
Чем помочь несчастной Свете,
Я не знаю, как назло!

Слышатся всхлипывания, на поляну медленно выходит поникшая Елочка.

Елочка
В дом меня не пригласили,
Мишурой не нарядили,
Топором чуть не убили,
Я теперь совсем одна!
Мне не скажут: «С Новым Годом!»
И зачем теперь свобода,
Если нет вокруг народа
И ему я не нужна?

Снеговик
Кажется, тебя я знаю!
Точно, точно! Вспоминаю!
Ты скакала как шальная
На одной своей ноге!
Вспомнил! Я ведь мальчик… Ваня!
У меня был ключ в кармане
И ведерко, как у Тани.

Снеговик хватается за голову.

Снеговик
Ой! Оно на голове!
Как оно здесь очутилось?
Что же там со мной случилось?
Снилось все или не снилось?
Может, жизни целых две?
В прошлой, помню, был героем,
Бился с Бабою Ягою!
Кстати, ты была со мною.
Стыдно быть должно тебе –
Ты от Бабки убежала,
Мне спасибо не сказала.
А она наколдовала,
И теперь я целый век
Буду по лесу скитаться,
Солнца как огня бояться,
Не страдать и не влюбляться –
Я ведь снежный человек!

Елочка (виновато)
Ну, прости, я не хотела,
Я бежала, я летела…
Все же у тебя есть тело
И оно тебе идет!

Снеговик
Умная нашлась какая,
Да оно весной растает!
Впрочем, я не упрекаю,
А прошу тебя. Так вот…

Снеговик и Елочка шепчутся, а потом убегают с поляны. Деревья слева исчезают. На их месте снова появляется избушка Бабы Яги. Из-за деревьев справа выходит Елочка и начинает танцевать.

Елочка (поет)
В лесу родилась елочка,
В лесу она росла.
Иголочка к иголочке –
Красивая была!
Хотела эту елочку
Срубить себе Яга.
Весь день за ней пробегала
Куриная нога!

Из избушки на курьих ножках выбегает разъяренная Баба Яга с топором и начинает гоняться за Елочкой. Елочка убегает в лес, Баба Яга за ней. Через некоторое время из-за деревьев выбегает Снеговик и бежит к избушке на курьих ножках.

Снеговик
Надо очень торопиться!
Эта елочка – тупица!
Если Бабка возвратится,
Не сносить нам головы!

Снеговик скрывается в избушке. Из-за деревьев выбегает Елочка и начинает метаться в панике.

Елочка
Я в трех соснах заплутала!
Времени ужасно мало!
Все погибло! Все пропало!
Но сражались мы, как львы!

На поляну выбегает Баба Яга с топором.

Баба Яга
Стой, противная колючка!
Елка-палка! Вражья внучка!
Довела меня до ручки,
А я так тебя люблю!

Елочка
Не догонишь – не поймаешь!
Ты еще меня не знаешь!

Елочка уворачивается от Бабы-Яги и снова убегает в лес.

Баба Яга
Врешь, поганка, не обманешь!
Стой, злодейка! Зарублю!

Баба Яга скрывается в лесу. Из избушки на курьих ножках выходит Снеговик, вслед за ним Катя и Света.

Света
Ты навеки наш спаситель!

Катя
И от смерти избавитель!

Света
Ты наш ангел и хранитель!

Света и Катя (хором)
Ты теперь наш лучший друг!

Света и Катя одновременно с двух сторон целуют Снеговика. Он превращается в Ваню с ведерком в руках.

Катя
Ой, смотри, ведь Ваня это!

Ваня (радостно)
Здравствуй, Катя! Здравствуй, Света!
Мне теперь не страшно лето,
Не боюсь растаять вдруг!

На поляну выбегает Елочка.

Елочка
Запыхалась! Фух, устала!
Как ее я заплутала,
Не покажется ей мало,
Год дороги не найдет!

Катя (испуганно)
Надо нам бежать отсюда.

Ваня (оглядываясь)
Не хочу я быть верблюдом!

Катя
Ночевать в шкафу я буду!
Вдруг за мной она придет,
А в шкафу меня не видно!

Света
Мне за вас ужасно стыдно!
Неужели не обидно
Так вот встретить Новый Год?
Разве вам детей не жалко,
Что остались без подарков?
Даже звери в зоопарке
Не получат ничего!
Дед Мороз-то заколдован,
В чары жадности закован –
Коль придет он к людям снова,
Не узнают все его!
Он подарки забирает
И в игрушки сам играет.
Он совсем не понимает,
Что сегодня Новый Год.

Ваня
Чем же мы ему поможем?
Мы ведь колдовать не можем.

Катя
Оставаться тут не гоже,
Ведь сюда Яга идет!

Света
Жалко мне ее ужасно,
Ведь она совсем несчастна,
Обижают ее часто,
Не живет с ней даже кот.
Вы не бойтесь, а давайте
Веник, швабру доставайте,
Эту елку наряжайте.
А когда Яга придет,
Мы пирог на стол поставим,
С праздником ее поздравим
И расколдовать заставим
Дед Мороза навсегда.
Вы согласны?

Ваня (со вздохом)
Ну, давайте.

Елочка (радостно)
Наряжайте! Наряжайте!
И гирлянды зажигайте,
Чтоб сияла, как звезда!

Катя начинает украшать елку мишурой, Ваня собирает хворост, Света убирается в избе.

Рассказчик
Очень дети постарались –
У Яги в избе убрались,
А на елке загорались
Разноцветные огни.
Испекли пирог с малиной,
Взбили бабушке перины
Сняли паука с картины…
В общем, молодцы они!

Из-за деревьев, пошатываясь, выходит усталая Баба Яга с топором. Света протягивает Бабе Яге пирог.

Света
С Новым Годом поздравляем,
Счастья нового желаем!

Катя (испуганно)
Вы ведь добрая, мы знаем,
Вы не будете нас есть!

Баба Яга
Ваня, Катя, Ёлка, Света,
Неужели мне все это?
Значит, есть ведь счастье где-то!
Значит, все же счастье есть!

Вдруг из-за деревьев выбегает Дед Мороз и хватает пирог.

Дед Мороз
Все мое! И елка тоже!

Дед Мороз хватает Елочку и убегает.

Баба Яга (плачет)
Он мой праздник уничтожил!
Ну, на что это похоже?
Он подарок мой украл!
Попадись мне, бородатый,
Я убью тебя лопатой!
Вот противный! Вот проклятый!
Все испортил и удрал!
Чтоб его арестовали!

Света
Вы ж его заколдовали,
Жадность на него наслали,
Он ни в чем не виноват!

Ваня
Вы заклятие снимите,
Детям Новый Год верните.

Катя
Мы ведь знаем, вы хотите,
Елочку вернуть назад.

Баба Яга
Я за елочку такую
Кого хочешь расколдую,
Прыгну, плюну и подую –
Это пара пустяков!
Соберитесь тучи в кучу
Просто так, на всякий случай,
Я не буду больше мучить
Ни детей, ни стариков!

Из-за деревьев выезжают сани, на которых возвышается гора подарков и Елочка. Следом за санями выходит Дед Мороз. Елочка спрыгивает с саней и встает на свое место. Баба Яга подбегает к саням и забирает свой пирог.

Баба Яга
Целенький, еще горячий.

Дед Мороз
Как же быть могло иначе?
Ты исправилась, а значит,
Помирились мы с тобой!
Коль про пакости забудешь,
Целый год хорошей будешь,
Даже мухи не погубишь…

Баба Яга
Этот воз весь будет мой!
Очень буду я стараться,
Умываться, убираться,
И не буду больше драться
Я ни летом, ни зимой!

Дед Мороз
Несмотря на все напасти,
С Новым Годом! С Новым Счастьем!

Баба Яга
Тот, кто с этим не согласен,
Будет жить в лесу со мной!

Конец.

----------


## Андреева Наталья

ПОДАРОК Деду Морозу 
В постановке участвуют две куклы - медвежонок и заяц. Взрослый исполняет роль Деда Мороза.
В центре ширмы устанавливается украшенная елка. Под елкой лежат игрушки - барабан, автомобиль, медвежонок, заяц. Неожиданно заяц начинает шевелиться.

З а я ц: Мишка, надоело мне ждать Деда Мороза. Давай побегаем немножко. (Медвежонок не поворачивается.) Мишка, давай поиграем. Слышишь? (Медвежонок поворачивается к зайцу спиной. Заяц дергает медвежонка за ухо.) Почему ты не хочешь? Давай поиграем, пока нет Деда Мороза. Ты ловишь! (Бежит.)
М е д в е ж о н о к: (медленно). Не приставай, не видишь - я думаю!
3 а я ц: А о чем ты думаешь?
М е д в е ж о н о к: Думаю, что в Новый год добрый Дед Мороз принесет всем детям подарки, а ему никто ничего не подарит. 
З а я ц: Ну, давай вместе подумаем, что ему подарить.
Заяц и медвежонок поворачиваются спиной друг к другу и начинают думать (подпирают лапками голову). Это продолжается одну-две секунды, затем они одновременно поворачиваются друг к другу и быстро начинают говорить.
З а я ц: Давай подарим ему что-нибудь сладкое!
М е д в е ж о н о к: Да, да, что-нибудь очень сладкое! Но что?
Вновь отворачиваются и думают. Затем опять быстро поворачиваются и кричат.
М е д в е ж о н о к и з а я ц (вместе): Придумал! Придумал!
З а я ц: Подарим ему морковь - это самое вкусное на свете!
М е д в е ж о н о к: Нет, самое вкусное - мед! Подарим ему мед!
Заяц и медвежонок начинают спорить.
З а я ц: Морковь.
М е д в е ж о н о к: Мед.
З а я ц: Нет, морковь!
М е д в е ж о н о к: Хорошо, давай подарим ему и мед и морковь. Беги скорее. Принесем мед и морковь и спрячем их под елкой!
Заяц двумя прыжками убегает, а медвежонок медленно уходит в другую сторону. Заяц возвращается с морковкой, весело подскакивает. Осматривается.
З а я ц: Не могу согласиться с медвежонком, что мед вкуснее моркови. (Начинает грызть.)
В это время появляется медвежонок и облизывает лапу.
М е д в е ж о н о к: Ох как сладко. Ох как понравится Деду Морозу мед! Ох! (Лижет мед.) Заяц, ты должен признать, что мед самый сладкий подарок.
З а я ц: Нет, нет, нет! Морковь гораздо слаще! (Грызет ее.)
М е д в е ж о н о к: Мед вкуснее. (Облизывается.)
З а я ц: Морковка вкуснее. (Опять грызет.)
М е д в е ж о н о к: (опускает в горшок голову и говорит еле слышно). Мед, мед!
З а я ц: Мишка, дай я попробую мед, а ты - морковку. Посмотрим, что вкуснее. (Меняются местами и одновременно ахают от удивления.)
М е д в е ж о н о к: Ой! От морковки ничего не осталось!
З а я ц: И в горшке нет ни капли меду!
М е д в е ж о н о к: Как я мог съесть подарок Деду Морозу? Что теперь делать? (Плачет.)
3 а я ц: (всхлипывает). Что теперь делать? Дети, помогите нам!
М е д в е ж о н о к: Горшочек пустой. Но если каждый из вас что-нибудь даст, он наполнится.
Дети дают конфеты, печенье и наполняют горшок. В этот момент торжественно входит Дед Мороз. Дети встречают его радостными криками. Медвежонок и заяц преподносят ему горшок с конфетами.
М е д в е ж о н о к, з а я ц (вместе): Прими, Дедушка Мороз, этот маленький подарок от детей и нас.
Дети в костюмах медвежонка и зайца выходят из-за ширмы, берут Деда Мороза под руку и ведут к елке.
Д е д М о р о з: А сейчас все идите сюда, к елке. Давайте веселиться

----------


## Андреева Наталья

(Новогодний спектакль на основе мультфильма "Дед Мороз и Серый Волк"


Избушка ДМ)
АВТОР: Пришла зима. В лесу все зверята готовятся встечать Новый Год. Все ждут ДМ и веселятся.
(Звери прыгают, бегают, кидают снежки)

(песенка) 1
Рады-рады все в лесу, зимний праздник на носу!
Дед Мороз на Новый Год всем подарки принесет.
Апельсины для зайчат, для бельчонка – самокат,
Медвежонку – самолет.
Скоро-скоро Новый Год!
Скоро-скоро Новый Год!

Скоро-скоро к малышам Дед Мороз приедет сам,
Соберет у елки всех, будут игры, будет смех.
Сотни шуток и затей, и гостинцы для гостей,
Добрый снег и чистый лед.
Скоро-скоро Новый Год!
Скоро-скоро Новый Год!

АВТОР: Но кое-кто хочет испортить малышам праздник. Это коварный Серый Волк и хитрая Ворона.
(музыка) 2 (Волк ползет под снегом, Ворона командует и направляет:)

ВОРОНА: Прямо, прямо, налево! Стой!
ВОЛК: Закоченел! Шутка ли – через весь лесь под снегом на пузе прополз! Брррр!!
ВОРОНА: Так ведь тебя зато никто не видал! А увидали бы, закричали бы - “ВОЛК!!! ВОЛК!!!” Все наше дело бы лопнуло!
ВОЛК: Далеко еще?
ВОРОНА: А вона где!

(Видна избушка Деда Мороза. Волк прячется, ворона летит подслушивать под дверью.)
(телефонный звонок)
ДМ по телефону: Алло, Снегурочка? Здравствуй! Значит, елку Снеговик привез? Украшения тоже? Хорошо! Снеговика с машиной не задерживай. У меня времени в обрез – мне еще к лесным зверятам съездить надо. Что? Уже поехал? Ну добро!
(Ворона стучится в дверь клювом)
ДМ: Кто там? (вышел из домика)
ВОРОНА: (Плачет)
ДМ: Ну что случилось?
ВОРОНА: Воробышек себе ножку сломал, крылышко помял, лежит – замерзает. (падает на спину)
ДМ: Ох, горе какое! Ах, бедняжка. Пойду помогу воробышку. Дорогу покажешь?
ВОРОНА: А как же! Тут недалече!

(Ворона уводит ДМ в лес).
(музыка) 2 повтор
АВТОР: Заманила хитрая ворона ДМ в лес, увела подальше от избушки, в самую чащу. 
ДМ: Где же воробышек? Не то его снегом занесло, не то пропал он, а может быть и не было его совсем?
ВОРОНА: Может быть и не было. Может быть и я ошиблася. А может быть просто – пошутила!!! Ха-ха-ха!
ДМ: Ах ты негодная!
(уходят)


(Волк в избушке готовится собирать мешок)
АВТОР:А в это время коварный волк пробрался в избушку и стал складывать себе в мешок подарки, которые ДМ приготовил для малышей.
(музыка) 3 (подъезжает машина со Снеговиком – до середины сцены)
АВТОР: Собрал Волк себе полный мешок гостинцев, и тут к избушке подъехал Снеговик на машине. Ведь Деда Мороза надо еще отвезти к лесным зверятам, а потом на праздник, к детям.

посигналить

СНЕГОВИК: ДМ, я приехал! Машина готова!
ВОЛК: Сейчас, сейчас. Выхожу!

(Начинать одевать Волка)
АВТОР: И решил тогда Волк нарядится Дедом Морозом, чтобы Снеговик его не узнал.
(музыка) 4 (в конце музыки выходит Волк, садится в машину)
АВТОР: Сел Серый Волк со Снеговиком в машину и уехал. ... (машина уехала)

АВТОР: Тут вернулся домой ДМ, видит, что машина-то уехала.
ДМ: Эй, эй, куда ты?! Ничего не пойму – почему уехал Снеговик? (ДМ уходит)

(Снеговик с Волком едут в машине.)
(музыка) 4 – повтор
ВОЛК: Быстрей, быстрей. (хриплым голосом)
СНЕГОВИК: Что-то с голосом у тебя, ДМ?
ВОЛК: Простудился!
СНЕГОВИК: Снегурочка велела нам торопиться, велела ехать прямо на елку.
ВОЛК: Что ты все “велела, велела...”! А я тебе велю – прямо к зайцам!
СНЕГОВИК: Зачем к зайцам? Ведь Снегурочка велела...
ВОЛК: К зайцам! К зайцам!!! Или я тебя... (щелкает зубами, рычит)
СНЕГОВИК: Ну хорошо, к зайцам, так к зайцам... (испуганно)
Скажите, шеф, а почему у вас такие большие зубки?
ВОЛК: Крути баранку, да помалкивай!
АВТОР: Тут Снеговик обо всем догадался и остановил машину.
(Звук тормозов)
СНЕГОВИК: Вылезай!
ВОЛК: В чем дело? Что за безобразие?
СНЕГОВИК: Узнал я тебя, серый разбойник! Убирайся отсюда!
ВОЛК: Без меня не уедешь! Ты меня к зайцам отвезешь!
(Выходят из машины)
СНЕГОВИК: Ах так! Тогда давай драться! А ну, подходи! Ну-ка, ну-ка!
(музыка) 5
(Ворона с Волком бьют и ломают Снеговика)
АВТОР: Волк с Вороной сломали Снеговика, бросили его в сугроб. (убрать Снеговика)
ВОЛК: С Новым Годом! Ха-ха-ха!!!
ВОРОНА: Кто куды, а мы к зайцам! (уходят)

(Заячья избушка. Заяц папа и зачиха-мама, все зайчата.)
(музыка) 6
ЗАЯЦ-ПАПА: Ах, какой я счастливый заяц! У меня четыре сыночка и лапочка дочка! Сейчас принесем елочку, украсим ее, а потом, потом...! Новый Год! Эээээй!!!
ЗАЙЧИХА: Дверь никому не открывайте, а то придет серый Волк и унесет вас!

АВТОР:Ушли зайцы-родители за елкой, а зайчатки дома одни остались. Тут к домику пробрался Серый Волк в костюме ДМ и с мешком подарков.
(Стучат в дверь)
ЗАЙЧАТА: Кто там?
ВОЛК: Это я, ДМ!
ЗАЙЧАТА: Ура, ура!
АВТОР: И зайчатки побежали открывать дверь. Но тут младшая сестренка говорит:
ДОЧКА: А мама сказала – никому не открывать!
ЗАЙЧАТА: Ха-ха! Так это же ДМ!
АВТОР: Впустили зайчата Волка, не узнали его. Стали с ним играть. 
(зайцы прыгают, хихикают)
ЗАЙЧАТА: ДМ, а подарки?
ВОЛК: Ах, подарки! Сейчас, Сейчас! Полезайте в мешок, там для вас будут всякие подарки.
АВТОР: Запихнул Волк всех зайчат в мешок и собрался уходить. Только заинька-младшая сестренка от него смогла спрятаться.
(Волк с мешком уходит, дочка прячется за печкой, уши торчат)

(музыка) 6 - повторить
АВТОР: Возвращаются домой заяц-папа и зайчиха-мама. Видят – пустая избушка, зайчат нет!
ЗАЯЦ-ПАПА: Ой, что такое? А где зачата?
Тут вылезает лапочка дочка:
ДОЧКА: Волк унес зайчат!
(Все зайцы плачут. Мимо домика идет ДМ.)
ДМ: Что случилось, заяц? Да что вы все плачете?
ЗАЯЦ-ПАПА: Волк унес наших зайчат!
ДМ: Тревога!!! По всему большому лесу тревога! Волк унес зайчат!
(убрать домик. Белка поет “Тревогу”)
(песенка “Тревога!”) 8


АВТОР: Тем временем, Волк с Вороной идут по лесу, тащат мешок с подарками и зайчатами.
(музыка) 9
ВОЛК: Теперь уж нас никому не найти! Ха-ха-ха!
АВТОР: Белки увидели волка, стали бросать в него снежки и шишки. Волк, верни зайчат!
(Белка кидает снежки в Волка)
(музыка с репликой) 10
ВОЛК: Эх, туго нам сейчас придется.
(Ворона плачет, гладит мешок)
ВОРОНА: Ах, вы мои дорогие, как мне вас жалко! Ведь это все злой волк!
ВОЛК: Так ты ж мне сама говорила – давай утащим зайчат!
ВОРОНА: Ничего я тебе не говорила! Я наивная, я доверчивая. Меня легко обмануть! (плачет) Никогда не прощу тебе!
(Ворона улетает на елку, Волк уходит.)
ВОРОНА: Самое главное – вовремя смыться! Ха-ха-ха! (уходит)


АВТОР: ДМ в это время отправляется на поиски зайчат. 
(Лежит перевернутый Снеговик)
ДМ: Следов никаких нет. Где же они?
ЗАЯЦ-ПАПА: Смотрите, смотрите!
ДМ: Да это же наш Снеговик!
АВТОР: Нашли они сломанного Снеговика. Собрали его заново.
(музыка) 6 (собирают Снеговика, поднимают)
ДМ: А куда идти? Где Волка искать, Снеговик?
СНЕГОВИК: Волк побежал вон туда!
(развесить “гостинцы”)
ДОЧКА: Смотрите, смотрите, что я нашла!
АВТОР: И тут все увидели на снегу гостинцы, которые зайчата выбрасывали из мешка, чтобы отметить дорогу.
ДОЧКА: Сюда, сюда!
ЗАЯЦ-ПАПА: Я вижу волка!
(музыка) 4 (метания Волка с мешком)
ВОЛК: Сдаюсь, сдаюсь! Виноват! Вот шапка, вот костюмчик! (бросает в зал)
ДМ: Зайчат верни, Волк!
ВОЛК: Конечно, конечно! Вот – в целости и сохранности! А я виноват, виноваааат! (уходит)
АВТОР: Волк вернул мешок ДМ, а сам убежал в лес. Из мешка вылезли зайчата – целые и невредимые. (вылезают зайчата)
ЗАЙЧАТА:Папочка, мамочка!
ЗАЯЦ-ПАПА: Мои дорогие сыночки, мои зайчата!
ДМ: Ну вот, все закончилось хорошо.
ЗАЙЧАТА: Ура! Ура!
ДМ: Теперь можно и Новый Год праздновать!

(музыка с карнавала, хлопушки, реплика “с Новым годом!”) -12
все танцуют, кидают снежки, серпантин

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Новогодний спектакль на основе мультфильма "СНЕГОВИК - ПОЧТОВИК"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMGn3F7d2bc

Слова сценария списаны с мультика и несколько адаптированы для кукольного спектакля. Музыку вырезали из мультфильма.
Актеры: Волк, Лиса, Сова, мальчик, девочка, Дед Мороз, Снеговик, щенок, зайчата, Медведь.

.................................................................................................


МУЗЫКА: Появляются дети: мальчик слева, девочка справа. 
ДЕВОЧКА: Ура, скоро Новый год!
МАЛЬЧИК: Значит, будет елка!
ДЕВОЧКА: А кто нам ее подарит?
МАЛЬЧИК: Елку нам подарит Дед Мороз.
ДЕВОЧКА: А как он узнает, что нам нужна елка?
МАЛЬЧИК: Мы пошлем ему письмо.
ДЕВОЧКА: А кто отнесет письмо?
МАЛЬЧИК: Письмо отнесет... Снеговик!
ДЕВОЧКА: Снеговик? А где он?
МАЛЬЧИК: Очень просто. Мы его вылепим!

МУЗЫКА: дети лепят снеговика.
АВТОР: Дети стали дружно лепить снеговика. Кто снежные шары катал, кто-то морковку принес для носа, кто-то шапку принес. Замечательный снеговик получился!

МУЗЫКА: песня «Снеговик-почтовик».

Снеговик, снеговик,
будешь детский почтовик!
Ты письмо возьмешь, 
в темный лес пойдешь.

Дед Мороз письмо получит -
Найдёт в лесу ёлочку
Попушистее, получше, 
В зелёных иголочках. 

Эту ёлку поскорей
Принеси для всех детей! 
Эту ёлку поскорей
Принеси для всех детей! 

АВТОР: Наступил вечер, ребята домой ушли, а Снеговик и говорит: 

СНЕГОВИК: - Задали мне задачу! В лес пойти, письмо отнести, Деда Мороза найти и от него ребятам елку принести! А как это сделать?
ЩЕНОК: - Возьми меня с собой!
СНЕГОВИК: - А ты кто такой?
ЩЕНОК: - Меня зовут Дружок! Ну, возьми меня с собой! Я помогу тебе дорогу искать.
СНЕГОВИК: - Верно, вдвоём веселее! Будешь меня с письмом охранять, дорогу искать. 

АВТОР: Долго шли Снеговик и Дружок и наконец пришли в огромный, дремучий лес... 

СНЕГОВИК: - Да где тут кого-чего найдешь? Давай пойдем сюда! Или нет, вооот туда! А может быть туда? Хе! Туда-сюда-туда-сюда! Не знаю идти куда!

(В лесу заухала сова...)

СНЕГОВИК: - Эй ты, как тебя! Ну-ка, скажи, как нам пройти к этому, как его...
ЩЕНОК: - К Дедушке Морозу, гав!
СНЕГОВИК: - Нам очень нужно ему вот это письмо отдать.
(Сова молчит. За ними в это время подглядывала лиса...)
ЛИСА: - Ага, тут что-то неспроста!
(Сова молчит.)
СНЕГОВИК: - Ну что молчишь, глазами хлопаешь? Дороги не знаешь, да?
(Выходит Лиса.)
ЛИСА: - Давайте я отнесу?
СНЕГОВИК: - Нееет, мне ЭТО дороже всего! За это Дед Мороз мне вооот такую даст!
ЛИСА: - Что? Курочку?
СНЕГОВИК: - Нет, получше!
ЛИСА: - Уточку?
СНЕГОВИК: - Ииии, что ты! Попушистее!
ЛИСА: - Неужто гуся? 

(Снеговик и щенок уходят совсем на крайний правый план. 
Лиса и Сова перешептываются...)
ЛИСА: - Выходит, за это письмо Дед Мороз что хочешь отдаст?
СОВА: - А что, если мы это письмо утащим?
ЛИСА: - И за это письмо у Деда Мороза для себя все получим!

МУЗЫКА: погоня в лесу.
(Лиса отняла письмо у Снеговика, Сова выхватила у Лисы. Песик бросился отнимать, Снеговик догоняет. Тревожная музыка, погоня. Лиса и Сова выскочили на опушку, на встречу им Волк.)
МУЗЫКА: пауза.
ВОЛК: - Что несешь, кума? Давай делиться!
ЛИСА: - Не хочу делиться, самой пригодится!
ВОЛК: - Не хочешь делиться? Тогда все отниму!
МУЗЫКА: погоня в лесу.
(Волк с Лисой стали драться. Письмо выпало, Дружок подхватил письмо и понес Снеговику. Волк и лиса не видят это и продолжают драться. Дружок громко лает на них. Разбудили Медведя.)
МУЗЫКА: конец.
МЕДВЕДЬ: - Где, где собаки? Никак облава? Аааа, вот кто посмел разбудить меня!
СНЕГОВИК: - Да мы... мы будить не хотели... Мы этого ищем, ну как его?
ЩЕНОК: - Гав, Деда Мороза! Мы не знаем, где он живет.
МЕДВЕДЬ: - А зачем он вам?
СНЕГОВИК: - А меня дети вылепили и велели Деду Морозу вот это... передать.
МЕДВЕДЬ: - Письмо?
СНЕГОВИК: - Да-да, это самое. А куда, как, к кому идти и не знаем.
МЕДВЕДЬ: - Мдааа, видать, дело важное. Ну ладно, пойдем, провожу.

АВТОР: Идут они сквозь дремучий лес... Снеговик спешит, волнуется: то с горки скатится, то в яму провалится, то за пень зацепится. Споткнулся Снеговик, упал и сломался, рассыпался на части. Дружок плачет, Медведь его успокаивает:

МЕДВЕДЬ: - Не беда, соберем сейчас Снеговика. Эй, лесные зверушки, спешите на помощь! 

(Прибежали Белка и Зайцы.)
ЗВЕРЮШКИ: - Что случилось, что случилось? 
МЕДВЕДЬ: - Надо снова собрать Снеговика. Он к Деду Морозу идет за елкой для ребят.

АВТОР: Стали зайцы Снеговика лепить, а белка - им помогать: лапками похлопывают, хвостиками обмахивают. На голову ему опять шапку надели, глаза из угольков сделали, а вместо носа воткнули морковку. 

СНЕГОВИК: - Спасибо, что вы меня опять слепили. А теперь помогите мне Деда Мороза найти. 
ЗВЕРЮШКИ: - Надо идти вооот туда! Счастливого пути! 
МУЗЫКА
АВТОР: Пошли они дальше, а про письмо забыли, пока Снеговика заново лепили. 
А в это время Волк, Лиса и Сова уже бегут к Деду Морозу, торопятся, кто быстрее. Принесли письмо, вручают ДМ.

ДЕД МОРОЗ: - Кому, мне? Ну-ка... Дедушке Морозу от ребят. Ааа.. так-так, хорошо, ну посмотрим, посмотрим. (читает) «Милый Дедушка Мороз! Пришли нам, пожалуйста...»
ЛИСА: - Курочку, уточку!!!
СОВА: - Зайчатинки!
ДЕД МОРОЗ: - Тише, тише!
ВОЛК: - Ягненочка!
ДЕД МОРОЗ: - Тише, говорю! «…Пришли нам, пожалуйста... елку…»
ЛИСА: - Елку? 
ДЕД МОРОЗ: - «…Пришли нам, пожалуйста, елку. Нам она очень нужна. Письмо тебе передаст Снеговик.» Ха-ха-ха! А кто же из вас Снеговик, а? 

(Прибегают Снеговик с Дружком.)

СНЕГОВИК: - Я, я Снеговик!!! 
Меня, значит, дети вылепили, и сказали, чтобы я вам это отнес... как его?
ЩЕНОК: - Письмо! А эти вот письмо утащили!
ДЕД МОРОЗ: - Так вот оно что! Ах, негодные, ух, негодные! Вот я вас сейчас заморожу!
(И стал ДМ дуть на Лису, волка и сову. Они жалобно пищат.)

ДЕД МОРОЗ: - В другой раз неповадно будет. Так-то вот!
Ну, а тебе Снеговик, храбрый детский почтовик, дам я елку-красавицу и мешок с гостинцами. Отвезешь ребятам и скажешь: „Поздравляет всех Дед Мороз с Новым Годом!“
МУЗЫКА: ТИХО.
АВТОР: Привез Снеговик елку ребятам. Наступило утро, дети вышли на улицу и увидели красавицу-елку.

МУЗЫКА: «Зимний вальс» (в конце мультфильма) - ТИХО.
ДЕВОЧКА: Ой, смотри скорей!
МАЛЬЧИК: Ну и молодец, Снеговик! Свое дело сделал!
ДЕВОЧКА: Это сам Дед Мороз ему елку выбрал.
МАЛЬЧИК: Попушистее, получше, в зеленых иголочках!
ДЕВОЧКА: Спасибо тебе, Снеговик!
МАЛЬЧИК: Спасибо Деду Морозу!

Музыка: продолжение «Зимний вальс» - ГРОМКО.
Музыка, дети танцуют и радуются. 
Салют из серпантина / конфетти.

----------


## Андреева Наталья

_Не дадим скучать елочке
_новогодняя сценка для детей 3-5 лет



Действующие лица: 

Ёлка; Ёжик; Белочка; 
Зайчик; Лисичка; Медвежонок.

Елка: Вам хочу я рассказать,
Как же скучно здесь стоять.
Все мои подружки 
В елочных игрушках,
Пляшет рядом детвора…
Я ж в лесу стою одна.

Ежик спешит к Медвежонку, останавливается возле елочки.

Ежик: Как же так, вот это худо.
Надо что-нибудь придумать.
(елке) Поскорее посмотри: 
Я колючий, как и ты.
И мои иголки
Не отличить от елки.
Будем рядом, как подружки,
Встретим праздник на опушке!

Белка: Скок-скок-скок,
С сучка на сучок,
С ветки на ветку, 
Да на беленький снежок.
Здравствуй, ежик, мой дружок!

Ежик: Здравствуй, белочка-соседка,
Прыгай ты опять на ветку,
Видишь: елочке лесной
Скучно здесь стоять одной.
Собери лесной народ, 
Вместе встретим Новый год!

Появляется заспанный медвежонок.

Елка (удивленно): Медвежонок, ну и ну!
Ничего я не пойму.

Медвежонок: Хоть у нас порядки строги,
Мама с папой спят в берлоге,
Я не буду им мешать,
Праздник я иду встречать.
И малиновый пирог 
Для гостей я сам испек . 
К ежику сейчас спешу.
Здесь чуть-чуть передохну.
Как бы мне не сплоховать,
Очень хочется поспать.
anstars.ru  anstars.ru

Ежик: Здравствуй, Миша, ведь как раз, 
Я к тебе спешил сейчас.
В гости к елочке лесной 
Собрались мы всей гурьбой.

Медвежонок: Ну, тогда не буду спать, 
Стану елку наряжать.
Где игрушки?!

Заяц и Лиса: Здесь как раз. 
Белочка прислала нас.

Лиса: Есть хлопушки, конфетти, 
Бусы, дождик и шары.

Заяц: Будет елочка на диво 
И нарядна, и красива. 

Белочка: Вот блестящие орешки, 
Их пока, друзья, не ешьте, 
А когда пробьют часы, 
В них сюрприз найдете вы!

Лиса: Собрались вместе мы, друзья, 
И праздник будет до утра. 
Будем петь и веселиться,
В танце радостном кружиться! 

Заяц: В чехарду играть и в прятки,
В кошки-мышки, в догонялки. 
Мы устроим фейерверк,
Этот праздник лучше всех!

Елка: Спасибо вам, мои друзья, 
Ну а теперь, лесной народ, 
Дружно встанем в хоровод! 

Автор: Лариса Юровская

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*Действующие лица: 
Ведущий 
Бычок 
Белка 
Заяц 
Лиса 
Медведь 
Дед Мороз 

Ведущий: 
Скоро будет Новый год, 
Будут песни, хоровод! 
Каждый ждёт себе чудес… 
Вот идёт Бычок – сквозь лес. 

Бычок: 
Праздник зимний, вот и он, 
Слышу бубенцов я звон. 
Только где же Дед Мороз? 
Я встревожен уж всерьёз! 

Я у Белочки спрошу, 
Я ведь с Белочкой дружу! 

Белка: 
Жду сама его давно! 
Не видала здесь его! 

Жду подарков для бельчат, 
Праздника они хотят. 
Новый год для всех спешит, 
Чем же нас он наградит? 

Бычок: 
Впереди – сосновый лес, 
Где же Дед Мороз исчез? 
А спрошу у Зайца я, 
Вдруг, порадует меня?!. 

Заяц: 
Нет, помочь я не смогу, 
По делам я побегу. 
Чтобы ёлку нарядить, 
Чтоб зайчатам угодить! 

А Морозу передай, 
Зайцы ждут его! Давай! 

Бычок: 
Где же ходит Дед Мороз? 
Где подарков целый воз? 
Как же праздник Новый год 
Без подарков к нам придёт? 

У Лисы узнаю я, 
Вдруг, порадует меня?!. 

Лиса: 
Истомилась я сама, 
Хоть холодная зима, 
Но подарков ожидаю, 
Ой, совсем я замерзаю… 

Коль Мороза встретишь ты, 
Не забудь, дружок, Лисы! 

Бычок: 
Вон, идёт сюда Медведь! 
Хоть пора ему храпеть! 

Медведь: 
Я проснулся, видно, зря, 
Позабыли про меня! 

Дед Мороз, куда пропал? 
Зря, выходит, я вставал! 
Но ведь время есть у нас, 
Будем ждать его как раз! 

Идёт Дед Мороз: 
Что ж вы, милые зверята, 
Вы замёрзли, как котята! 
Как же мог забыть про вас? 
Я с подарками как раз 
Лесом, чащей пробираюсь, 
Я спешу, бегу, стараюсь! 
Собирайтесь в хоровод, 
Встретим-ка мы новый год! 
Каждый будет при подарках, 
Никому ведь мне не жалко! 
А Бычка год настаёт, 
Колокольчик тебе – вот, 
Чтоб, помимо всех даров, 
Ты был весел и здоров! 
Чтоб звучал твой тили-дон 
Целый год – волшебный звон! 
Колокольчик зазвучит, 
Всех удачей одарит. 
Вот подарки, принимайте, 
Новый год со мной встречайте! 
Дед Мороз раздаёт подарки, все берутся за руки, танцуют хоровод вокруг ёлки.*

----------

Аланая (09.11.2020)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*Ноябрь*
*Зайка вылез из норы:

- Это что за комары

Белые летают,

А на лапке тают?

Ветер воет ледяной,

Тучи ходят стороной,

А ноябрьский мороз

Щиплет теплый зайкин нос.



Где-то ходит страшный зверь,

И не спрячешься теперь!

В серой шубке зайку видно.

Стало зайчику обидно!*


Побелело все в лесу,

Шубу в стирку отнесу!

Отстираю до бела,

Чтоб как снег она была!

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Лариса Юровская
*НЕ ДАДИМ СКУЧАТЬ ЕЛОЧКЕ*



*Действующие лица:

Ёлка; 
Ёжик; 
Белочка; 
Зайчик; 
Лисичка; 
Медвежонок.* 
*Елка:* Вам хочу я рассказать,
Как же скучно здесь стоять.
Все мои подружки 
В елочных игрушках,
Пляшет рядом детвора…
Я ж в лесу стою одна.

Ежик спешит к Медвежонку, останавливается возле елочки.

*Ежик:* Как же так, вот это худо.
Надо что-нибудь придумать.
(елке) Поскорее посмотри: 
Я колючий, как и ты.
И мои иголки
Не отличить от елки.
Будем рядом, как подружки,
Встретим праздник на опушке!

*Белка:* Скок-скок-скок,
С сучка на сучок,
С ветки на ветку, 
Да на беленький снежок.
Здравствуй, ежик, мой дружок!

*Ежик:* Здравствуй, белочка-соседка,
Прыгай ты опять на ветку,
Видишь: елочке лесной
Скучно здесь стоять одной.
Собери лесной народ, 
Вместе встретим Новый год!

Появляется заспанный медвежонок.

*Елка* (удивленно): Медвежонок, ну и ну!
Ничего я не пойму.

*Медвежонок:* Хоть у нас порядки строги,
Мама с папой спят в берлоге,
Я не буду им мешать,
Праздник я иду встречать.
И малиновый пирог 
Для гостей я сам испек . 
К ежику сейчас спешу.
Здесь чуть-чуть передохну.
Как бы мне не сплоховать,
Очень хочется поспать.

*Ежик:* Здравствуй, Миша, ведь как раз, 
Я к тебе спешил сейчас.
В гости к елочке лесной 
Собрались мы всей гурьбой.

*Медвежонок:* Ну, тогда не буду спать, 
Стану елку наряжать.
Где игрушки?!

*Заяц и Лиса:* Здесь как раз. 
Белочка прислала нас.

*Лиса:* Есть хлопушки, конфетти, 
Бусы, дождик и шары.

*Заяц*: Будет елочка на диво 
И нарядна, и красива. 

*Белочка:* Вот блестящие орешки, 
Их пока, друзья, не ешьте, 
А когда пробьют часы, 
В них сюрприз найдете вы!

*Лиса:* Собрались вместе мы, друзья, 
И праздник будет до утра. 
Будем петь и веселиться,
В танце радостном кружиться! 

*Заяц:* В чехарду играть и в прятки,
В кошки-мышки, в догонялки. 
Мы устроим фейерверк,
Этот праздник лучше всех!

*Елка:* Спасибо вам, мои друзья, 
Ну а теперь, лесной народ, 
Дружно встанем в хоровод! 

Вотъ!

----------

краля (01.12.2016)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

ВОЛК И СЕМЕРО КОЗЛЯТ НА НОВЫЙ ЛАД.
Декорации: на лесной поляне, деревья пеньки, трава, сруб домика, детские игрушки, барабан. Корзина.


СЦЕНА 1.

Ведущий. Жили- были семь козлят,
Семь весёленьких ребят.
Маме дружно помогали
И за это получали
Травку, воду, молоко,
Всем им было хорошо.
И притом могли дружить,
Прыгать, веселиться,
Даже стебельком травы
Не забывали поделиться.
( Появляется коза – мать).
Коза. ( Поет).
Ах, козлятушки,
Вы ребятушки.


7-й козленок. Не волнуйся мамочка,
Будет все в порядке.
Мы ведь знаем из сказочки,
Волк ужасно страшный.

( Коза уходит)

СЦЕНА 2.

2-й козленок. Хватит нам, друзья, трудиться,
Будем петь и веселиться.
( Звучит музыка, козлята танцуют)
На сцене появляется волк, стучит в дверь.
3-й козлёнок. Тише слышите друзья,
Кто- то к нам стучится!?

4-й козленок .Это мама принесла
Молока напиться!

5-й козленок. Мама в дверь так не стучит,
Это к нам чужие.
Не стучатся грозно так 
И козлы родные!(Стук в дверь).

Волк Двери быстро открывайте
И волка не обижайте
Я пришёл воды напиться-
Не тигрица и не львица.
Умираю с жажды я,
Пожалейте же, друзья!

6-ой козленок. Ты волчище нас не трожь,
Пробирает сильно дрожь 
Ушки ,ножки и копытца… 

Волк Я хочу воды напиться!

Козлята Лучше песенку споём
И тебя в друзья возьмем!

Волк Не хотите по добру,
Будет по плохому,
Откушу хвост одному,
Копыта ,нос другому. 
(Волк вбегает в домик)

Волк Баста, карапузики!
Кончилися танцы!

7-й козленок Помирать, так с музыкой,
Запевайте братцы.

СЦЕНА 3
Появляется коза с корзинкой

Слышится дробь барабана. Появляются козлята. Впереди самый маленький с барабаном ,позади волк , все маршируют.

Коза Как же так, он вас не съел,
Волк такой опасный?
Назвала его убийцей,
К счастью, я напрасно.

1-ый козленок Научили волка мы,
Петь и веселится.
Трудно было от него
Этого добится.
2-й козленок Слуха нет, и голос страшен,
Сложная задача.
Скучно жить то одному,
Вот и вся удача.

3-й козлёнок Будет папой нам теперь,
Закрывать не надо дверь.
Трудно в доме без мужчины,
Справим вместе именины(все танцуют.)

Все хором Вот что значит волшебная сила искусства!

----------


## Андреева Наталья

У зайчишек Новый год 


Сказочник. 
У зайчишек - Новый год. 
Будут танцы, хоровод. 
На крылечке у дверей 
Зайцы ждут к себе гостей.
(Зайцы мама, папа и зайчата накрывают на стол. Зайчата играют, прыгают под елкой.)
Меду сладкого бочонок
Еле тащит медвежонок.

Под музыку идет вперевалочку мишка.

Мишка. 
Не подарок - просто клад. 
Зайчик будет очень рад.

Медведь подходит к зайчихе, кланяется, отдает мед. Зайцы благодарят, приглашают мишку к столу.

Сказочник. 
По тропинке из глуши
Белка к зайчикам спешит.

Под музыку плясовой "Во саду ли в огороде появляется белочка. 

Белка. 
Я спешу, везу в тележке 
Очень сладкие орешки. 

Подбегает к зайчикам, кланяется, отдает орешки. Ее приглашают к столу. 

Сказочник. 
Звала умница лисица, 
Что к обеду пригодится. 

Под музыку бежит лисичка. 

Лиса. 
Я для зайкиных друзей 
Наловила карасей. 

Лисичка отдает рыбок, зайчики ее благодарят и усаживают за стол.

Сказочник. 
Утром в дальнюю дорожку 
Из деревни вышла кошка. 

Под музыку идет кошка.

Кошка. 
Я несу издалека
Зайке кринку молока. 

Отдает молоко и садится за стол.

Сказочник. 
Козлик зайчикам несет 
Чуть не целый огород.

Высоко поднимая ножки и стуча копытцами, бежит козлик с корзиночкой овощей.

Козлик. 
Есть морковка и капуста. 
Зайкам будет очень вкусно.

Отдает корзиночку зайчикам.

Сказочник. 
Не печалится Барбос,
Что подарков не принес. 

Звучит веселая плясовая, появляется с балалайкой Барбос.

Барбос. 
Я решил в гостях у зайки
Поиграть на балалайке. 

Играет. 

Сказочник. 
Ну и угощенье всем на удивленье.
Будем Новый год встречать, веселиться и плясать. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

Любина (24.11.2016)

----------


## максимкас

Копалась сегодня в сценариях и нашла сценку к новому году.


В зал вбегает Петрушка(взрослый): Шире двери отворяйте все дорогу мне давайте!
Слушайте внимательно, слушайте Петрушку
Будет замечательно приготовьте ушки.
Будет интересно, приготовьте глазки
Вы сейчас увидете чудесную сказку!
Ведущая. Послушай, Петрушка, вот беда! Иди скорей сюда.
Петрушка. Что за дела, скажи скорей, мне надо веселить детей.
Вед. Вот дед Мороз гонца прислал, чтоб телеграмму передал.
Петрушка. Сейчас прочтём:
"Пока я задержусь в пути.
К вам должен Федя подойти.
Он всё исполнит, что хотите
Его вы только берегите"
Петрушка. А что за Федя - не пойму.
Вед. Пойдём откроем дверь ему.

(открывают дверь, входит под музыку робот)

Робот. Здравствуйте, я робот Федя.
          ДедМороз меня прислал,
          Чтобы все желанья ваши
          Я сегодня исполнял.
Вед. Раз Федя ты нам обещаешь желанья тотчас выполнять
       Мы просим в праздник новогодний ребятам сказку показать.
Робот. Заданье понял! Выполняю! И сказку сразу начинаю.

(выставляются декорации к сказке)


Желания придумать можно разные, в зависимости от репертуара, но в конце давала приход Снегурочки и деда Мороза.



Вед. Спасибо Федя, что желанье ты быстро выполнил сейчас
       Но мы хотим все в этот час Снегурку видеть среди нас.
Робот. Заданье понял, выполняю! Приход Снегурки объявляю.


Вед. (или Снегурочка). У меня желание есть одно, но может трудное оно?
                                 Хочу, чтоб дед Мороз явился и вместе снами веселился.
Робот. Желанье понял, выполняю! 
         Пробьют часы 12 раз и дед Мороз придёт тотчас.
         Желанья ваши выполнил я, до свиданья детвора (уходит)

(можно дать танец часов и в конце бой курантов, после которых входит дед Мороз)

----------


## ЭВЕЛИНА 17

январь
Январь – году начало, зиме середина. Дни становятся длиннее, больше светлых часов. Солнце встает раньше и ярче светит, заторопилось к весне. А сугробы все выше, снег глубже, лед толще…
Январь – месяц ярких звезд, белых троп. Снег скрипит под ногами. Январь – вершина зимы. Прошло полсрока зимовки птиц, сонного покоя растений и многих животных. Наши предки называли январь: сечень, отправляясь в лес подрубать вымороженные деревья, за синеву неба – просинец.
ПРИМЕТЫ ЯНВАРЯ
Январю – морозы, февралю – метели.
Январь – в лесу глухая пора.
Если январь холодный, то июль будет сухой и жаркий, не жди грибов до поздней осени.
Январской весны бойся, живуча хилая весна: зимнее тепло*– летний холод.
Холодные январи подряд не бывают.
В январе висит много частых сосулек, очень длинных – урожай будет хороший.
Если январь сухой, морозный и вода в реках сильно убывает, то лето будет сухое и жаркое.
ПОСЛОВИЦЫ И ПОГОВОРКИ
Январь – всему году запевала.
Январь – запевка года, зиме – вершина.
Январь – лютовей, трескун, снеговик. Январь – перелом зимы, темная зорька года.
Январь – ломонос: береги свой нос.
Береги свой нос в большой мороз.
Январь на порог – прибыло дня на воробьиный скок.
Мороз не велик, да стоять не велит.
Снега надует – хлеба прибудет.
Не страшен мороз, когда укрыт тепло нос.
Не будет снега, не будет следа.
На печке не храбрись, а в поле не трусь.
В январе и горшок в печи замерзает.
В январе морозы злее, а налим живее.
В январе растет день – растет и холод.
Снег земле-кормилице – что теплый кожух.

ЗАГАДКИ
Щиплет уши, щиплет нос, лезет в валенки мороз.
Брызнешь воду – упадет не вода уже, а лед.
Даже птице не летится, от мороза стынет птица.
Повернуло солнце к лету, что, скажи, за месяц это?
(Январь.)
На первую ступеньку встал парень молодой,
К двенадцатой ступеньке пришел старик седой.
(Год и 12 месяцев.)
Снег на полях, лед на реках, вьюга гуляет, когда это бывает?
(Зимой.)
Без рук, без ног, а рисовать умеет.
(Мороз.)
В белом бархате деревня – и заборы, и деревья.
А как ветер нападет, этот бархат опадет.
(Иней.)
Дел у меня не мало, я белым одеялом
Всю землю укрываю, белю поля, дома.
Зовут меня… (зима).
Одеяло белое не руками сделано.
Не ткалось, не кроилось, с неба на землю свалилось.
(Снег.)
Он черной тучей был сначала,
Он белым пухом лег на лес,
Покрыл всю землю одеялом,
А по весне совсем исчез.
(Снег.)
По снегу покатите –
Я подрасту,
А на костре согреете –
Я пропаду.
(Снежный ком.)
Меня растили, из снега слепили,
Вместо носа ловко вставили морковку.
Глаза – угольки, губы – сучки.
Холодная, большая. Кто я такая?
(Снежная баба.)
Прозрачен, как стекло, да не вставишь в окно.
(Лед.)
Ни в огне не горит, ни в воде не тонет.
(Лед.)
Чтобы осень не промокла, не раскисла от воды,
Превратил он лужи в стекла, сделал снежными сады.
(Мороз.)
Мороз на улице трещит и носики морозит.
А Дед Мороз на елку к нам спешит
И букву «М» с игрушками приносит.
Что приносит Дед Мороз?
(Мешок с игрушками.)
Бежит по снегу, а следу нету.
(Поземка.)
Загляните вы в окошко, там растянута гармошка.
Но гармошка не играет, а квартиру согревает.
(Батарея.)
В нашем доме круглый год
Дед Мороз в шкафу живет.
(Холодильник.)
Рядом с дворником шагаю, разгребаю снег кругом
И ребятам помогаю делать горку, строить дом.
(Лопата.)
Все лето стояли, зимы ожидали.
Дождались поры, помчались с горы.
(Санки.)
Бегут по дорожке доски да ножки.
(Лыжи.)
Кто по снегу быстро мчится, провалиться не боится?
(Лыжник.)
Невидимкой, осторожно он является ко мне,
И рисует, как художник, он узоры на окне.
Это – клен, а это – ива, вот и пальма предо мной.
Как рисует он красиво белой краскою одной.
(Мороз.)
Летаю в поле, гуляю на воле,
Кручу, бурчу, знать никого не хочу.
Вдоль села пробегаю, сугробы наметаю.
(Метель.)
Зиму пролежал, потом в землю убежал.
(Снег.)
Бел, как мел, с неба прилетел.
(Снег.)
Покружилась звездочка в воздухе немножко,
Села и растаяла на моей ладошке.
(Снежинка.)
Запорошила дорожки, разукрасила окошки,
Радость детям подарила и на санках прокатила.
(Зима.)
Кто поляны белит белым и на стенах пишет мелом,
Шьет пуховые перины, разукрасил все витрины?
(Зима.)
Кто зимой в трубе гудит?
(Ветер.)
Старик у ворот тепло уволок,
Сам не стоит и нам не велит.
(Мороз.)
Без рук рисует, без зубов кусает.
(Мороз.)
Его весной и летом мы видели одетым,
А осенью с бедняжки сорвали все рубашки,
Но зимние метели в меха его одели.
(Дерево зимой.)
Кто в году четыре раза переодевается?
(Земля.)
Что за стол среди берез под открытым небом?
Угощает он в мороз птиц зерном и хлебом.
(Кормушка.)
Стихи
Январь-просинец
Здравствуй, молодец-январь,
Здравствуй, года государь!
Нас на санках покатай,
Подари морозы,
Пусть цветет на окнах рай:
Георгины, розы.
Скачет белкой на заре
Новогодье в январе
По высоким елям,
Чтоб детишки ели
Шоколадки в детсаду –
Ну хотя бы раз в году.
М. Сухорукова
Январь
Отрываем календарь, начинается январь.
В январе, в январе много снега на дворе.
Снег на крыше, на крылечке,
Солнце в небе голубом.
В нашем доме топят печки –
В небо дым идет столбом.
С. Маршак
Дело было в январе
Дело было в январе,
Стояла елка на горе,
А возле этой елки
Бродили злые волки.
Вот как-то раз, ночной порой,
Когда в лесу так тихо,
Встречают волка под горой
Зайчата и зайчиха.
Кому охота в Новый год
Попасться в лапы к волку!
Зайчата бросились вперед
И прыгнули на елку.
Они прижали ушки,
Повисли, как игрушки.
Летели мимо воробьи,
Уселись на верхушке.
Десять маленьких зайчат
Висят на елке и молчат –
Обманули волка.
Дело было в январе, –
Подумал он, что на горе
Украшенная елка.
А. Барто
Наши друзья
Каждый день,
Когда встаем
Мы с братишкою вдвоем,
Взяв крупы
И хлебных крошек,
На крыльцо бежим скорей.
Много ласковых, хороших
Прилетает к нам друзей.
На кормушке сидя, птицы
Чистят крылышки свои.
Тут щеглы, чижи, синицы
И проныры воробьи,
Ждут нас также терпеливо
И красавцы-снегири…
Все привыкли – не пугливы,
Хоть руками их бери!
Г. Ладонщиков
Вот моя деревня
Вот моя деревня;
Вот мой дом родной;
Вот качусь на санках
По горе крутой;
Вот свернули санки,
И я на бок – хлоп!
Кубарем качуся
Под гору, в сугроб.
И. Суриков
***
Улицей гуляет Дедушка Мороз,
Иней рассыпает по ветвям берез.
Ходит, бородою белою трясет,
Топает ногою, только треск идет.
С. Дрожжин
На стекле морозный иней
На стекле морозный иней,
Сколько черточек и линий!
Знаю только я одна,
Кто стоит там у окна.
На стекло Снегурка дышит
И прилежно буквы пишет,
Водит пальчиком сама:
«С»*– снежинки, «З»*– зима.
Н. Френкель
Снежная сказка
Проплясали по снегам
Снежные метели.
Снегири снеговикам
Песню просвистели.
У заснеженной реки,
В снежном переулке
Звонко носятся коньки,
Режут лед снегурки.
С. Погореловский
Снегирики-снегири
Снегирики-снегири
На дворе у двери.
Я насыпал за порог
Гречку, семечки, творог.
А когда я вышел в сад,
То от них услышал:
– Ты добрее всех ребят,
Молодчина, Гриша!
П. Воронько
Прилетайте под окно
Снег-снежок, снег-снежок
Весь в следах от птичьих ног,
Воробьи вокруг скакали,
Видно, корм себе искали.
Время трудное пришло:
Зерна снегом замело.
Куцехвостая семья,
Наши гости и друзья,
Прилетайте под окно –
Есть в кормушках вам зерно.
Г. Бойко
И летом и зимою
Как будто вьюга белая
Березку замела;
И летом и зимою
Она белым-бела,
Лишь черные подпалинки,
Как на снегу проталинки.
С. Пшеничных
***
Все укутал пухлый снег,
Словно теплый, белый мех.
В. Фетисов
О чем поет снег
Снег искрится, кружит, метет,
Тихим голосом песню поет,
Укрывает поля одеялом:
– Спи, земля, ты, наверно, устала –
Щедрым осенью был урожай!
Спи теперь до весны, отдыхай.
С. Пшеничных

----------


## Роза Иваново

Случай под Новый год.
Вед.      Случай был под Новый год…
              Замерзал лесной народ.
Тот, кто летом постарался,
В тёплом домике спасался.    
Зайка наш ещё весной
Дом построил лубяной.
Но – такие вот дела –
Рядом с ним лиса жила.
Той бы только порезвиться
И на хитрости пуститься.
Лето всё она гуляла,
О зиме не вспоминала.
Выходит Лиса.
Лиса.    Я с таким чудесным мехом
              Зиму проживу со смехом.
              Не тягаться вам со мной,
              Дом построю ледяной.
Вед.      Хоть морозы всё крепчали,
              Зайца вряд ли огорчали.
              Хорошо идут делишки
              У строителя Зайчишки.
              А Лиса живёт в печали,
              Ведь сугроб на одеяле.
              Вся замёрзла непоседа
               И пошла Лиса к соседу.
Идёт к домику Зайца.
Лиса.    Ох, плохи мои делишки,
              В дом пусти меня, Зайчишка.
              Только лапочки погрею,
              Задержаться не посмею.
Вед.      Пожалел Лису Зайчишка,
И пустил её в домишко.
Ничего не опасался –
И… за дверью оказался!
Стал он думать и гадать,
Как Лису ему прогнать!
В одиночку вряд ли сможет,
Только кто ему поможет?
Заяц.    Ох, я серенький Зайчишка,
              Пропадает зря домишко!
              Как мне, бедненькому, быть?
              Под кустом придётся жить!
Выбегают Бельчата.
Белки.  Мы – весёлые Бельчата,
              Нам немного страшновато.
              Потому пришли мы стайкой.
              Уходи из дома Зайки.
Лиса /в окошко/
              Говорю в последний раз:
              Вот как выскочу сейчас!
              Для меня ведь пустячки
              Разнести вас всех в клочки!
Бельчата убегают.
Заяц.    Ох, я серенький Зайчишка,
              Пропадает зря домишко!
              Как мне, бедненькому, быть?
              Под кустом придётся жить!
Выходит Ёжик.
Ёжик.   Ну а я, колючий Ёжик.
              Пробежал я сто дорожек,
              Чтобы Зайчику помочь.
              Уходи Лисица прочь!
Лиса /в окошко/
              Говорю в последний раз:
              Вот как выскочу сейчас!
              Для меня ведь пустячки
              Разнести вас всех в клочки!
Ёжик убегает.
Заяц.    Ох, я серенький Зайчишка,
              Пропадает зря домишко!
              Как мне, бедненькому, быть?
              Под кустом придётся жить!
Выходит Медведь.
Миша. Я – большой и сильный Мишка,
              Помогу тебе, Зайчишка!
               Прогоню сейчас Лису,
               Я сильнее всех в лесу!
Лиса /в окошко/
              Говорю в последний раз:
              Вот как выскочу сейчас!
              Для меня ведь пустячки
              Разнести вас всех в клочки!
Медведь убегает.
Заяц.    Ох, я серенький Зайчишка,
              Пропадает зря домишко!
              Как мне, бедненькому, быть?
              Под кустом придётся жить!
Входит Волчонок.
Волк.    А я – серенький Волчонок.
              Огорчил меня Зайчонок.
               Не гоните меня прочь,
              Я могу беде помочь.
              Я смелее всех в лесу,
             Прогоню сейчас Лису.
Лиса /в окошко/
              Говорю в последний раз:
              Вот как выскочу сейчас!
              Для меня ведь пустячки
              Разнести вас всех в клочки!
Волчонок убегает.
Заяц.    Ох, я серенький Зайчишка,
              Пропадает зря домишко!
              Как мне, бедненькому, быть?
              Под кустом придётся жить!
Выбегает Собака.
Соб.      Я пёс Барбос.
              Всегда я сильным рос.
               На Лису я зарычу,
               И за хвостик укушу.
              Шкуру пусть Лиса спасает
              Поскорее убегает.
Лает. Лиса выходит из домика.
Лиса.    Кто-то лает на крылечке.
              Так и замерло сердечко!
              Лучше в лес я побегу
              Шкурочку поберегу.
Собака лает, бежит за Лисой, та убегает за дверь, Собака за ней.

----------


## Алена.by

QUOTE=Vika41;3844007]Большое спасибо за материал. первый год работаю в яслях, с чего начать не знаю. если непротив, возьму несколько идей[/QUOTE]

хочу предложить интересную сценку
Сценка: «Подарки для Д.М.»

Заяц	Подарю ему морковку – будет прыгать, бегать ловко.
На лесной поляне6 белки поиграют с ним в горелки.

Белка	Что ты, заяц? Он же – дед! И ему ведь триста лет!
Мы ему от белок всех приготовили орех!

Медведь	Раз Морозу триста лет, у него зубов уж нет!
Как он будет есть орех? Ваш подарок – просто смех!
От медвежьего народа мы подарим бочку меда!

Волк	Что удумали медведи: Посудите сами, дети.
Съест Мороз медку немного и заляжет спать в берлогу.
Так всю зиму будет спать, лапу, как медведь сосать.

Снегов.	Есть у нас фонарик яркий,  он годиться для подарка.
Д.М. ведь ходит много, а фонарик – свет в дороге.

Гном	Хоть народ мы маленький, мы Морозу валенки
Тут решили подарить. Будет валенки носить.

Все	Д.М., принимай! Себе подарок выбирай! 

Д.М.	Все подарки хороши! Вам спасибо от души!
Здесь орех и здесь морковка, мед, фонарик маленький… Ну, а где же валенки?

----------


## Алена.by

Добрый вечер всем. Хочу поделиться с вами еще одной новогодней сценкой 
Вед.	Что за шубки у зверят? Все о шубках говорят!
Д. М.	Вот пусть они нам с вами о своих шубках и расскажут. А ну-ка, подойдите сюда поближе, да расскажите нам о своих шубках
Мишка	Я мишутка в шубке бурой, занимаюсь физкультурой.
Иногда на шубку с елки осыпаются иголки!  (смотрит вверх, отряхивается)
Лисенок	Я лисенок в шубке рыжей, наблюдаю я за Мишей.
Я кричу ему, дразня: - Шубка ярче у меня!
Зайчонок	В новой шубке я скачу, кочерыжку съесть хочу!
Кочерыжка хороша для зайчонка – малыша!
Мышонок	Я мышонок, я знаком с каждым зайкой – русаком!
Все мы серые, но все же шубка не совсем похожи!
Волчонок	Я вот тоже, как хотел, шубу серую надел!
Не мышонок, не зайчонок… Кто, скажите, я?
Дети	Волчонок!
Ежонок	Что за шубу носит еж? Интересней не найдешь!
Мы, ежата, возле елок ходим в шубках из иголок!
Д. М.	Там пушинки, тут иголки… Где же танец вокруг елки?
Шубы – лучше не бывать! Будем в шубках танцевать!

----------


## Oksik

Сценка для средней группы на Новый год с Айболитом 

Снегурочка	
Спели песни наши дети
И стихи прочли для вас
Наступило время сказки
Кто же к нам придёт сейчас?
(Стук в дверь)
Кто-то к нам стучится?
Дети	Да
(Входит Айболит)
Айболит	Километрами дорог 
Шёл не уставая
Развесёлый Айболит
Песни распевая
                        Я весёлый Айболит,
                        Болен кто – ко мне спешит
                        Всем на свете помогаю
                        Витаминами угощаю.
  (В руках банка «Витамины»)
Добрый день мои друзья
Рад приветствовать вас я
С Новым годом поздравляю
И здоровья всем желаю.
 Проходит мимо детей «дышите, не дышите»,
слушает.
Как здоровье, как животик
Показать прошу вас ротик
Все здоровы дети – да!
Рад за вас я детвора.
(Влетает Сорока)
Сорока ребёнок	Я спешу из леса прямо
Айболиту телеграмма.
Айболит	(Читает)
«Приезжайте, доктор, в лес к нам поскорей,
И спасите, доктор, наших малышей»
Хорошо, бегу, бегу вашим детям помогу.
(Обегает ёлку и садится на пенёк, рядом стол с медикаментами)
Снегурочка	Добрый доктор Айболит
Он под деревом сидит.
Приходи к нему лечиться
И зайчиха и волчица,
И жучок, и паучок, и медведица.
Всех излечит, исцелит,
Добрый доктор Айболит!
(Бежит Лисичка)
Айболит	Ты куда бежишь лисица?
Лиса
ребёнок	Просто так по той дорожке
Поразмять решила ножки.
Долго что-то засиделась
Прогуляться захотелось.
Айболит	(Айболит обходит Лису, любуется)
Ишь ты, как принарядилась,
Причесалась, надушилась
Нет милей Лисички нашей
И наряда в жизни краше.
Что за глазки, что за носик,
А какой пушистый хвостик.
Может, спляшешь ты сейчас
И порадуешь всех нас?
(Лиса кружится, хватается за голову)
Лиса	Ой, ой, голова болит,
Помоги мне, Айболит.
Айболит	Много курочек ты съела, 
Вот она и заболела.
Слишком долго ты кружилась,
Вот она и закружилась.
(Обвязывает голову платком, дует на неё)
Лиса	Спасибо, доктор Айболит 
Моя головка не болит.
(Входит Медведь, держится за зуб, перевязана щека)
Медведь	Ой, ой, ой, ой,
Зуб, наверно здесь больной!
Айболит	Много мёду ты поел
Вот твой зуб и заболел.
Вот тебе таблетка,
Скушай её детка.
(Даёт витамину)
Медведь	Зуб мой больше не болит,
Вот спасибо, Айболит!
(Хромает Зайка)
Зайка	Ой, болит моя нога
Отморозил лапку я.
Ой, болит, болит, болит
Помоги мне Айболит.
Не могу на лапку встать, 
Ой, начну сейчас хромать!
Ай! Ой!
Айболит	Не беда, иди сюда.
Дай-ка лапку йодом смажем
И бинтом её повяжем (Завязывает)
Зайка	Вот спасибо, Айболит,
Лапка больше не болит.
Лиса	Не болит у Зайца лапка,
Скоро хвостик заболит.
(Бежит за зайцем, Айболит её останавливает)
Айболит	Лиса, ты зайца отпусти
А ты, косой, её прости
Все птицы, звери наши
Пусть весело попляшут
     Танец «Танец зверей»
Айболит	Наконец-то снова
Звери все здоровы.
Снегурочка	И кричат они, и поют они
Все	Слава, слава Айболиту,
Слава добрым докторам.
Снегурочка	Доктор Айболит, помоги нам
Огоньки на ёлочке зажечь.
Айболит	Огоньки на ёлочке вам поможет зажечь Дед Мороз. Позовите-ка его.
Дети	Дед Мороз! Ау!
Айболит	Тише, тише, тишина
Кто-то скрипнул у окна.
(Раздаётся грохот)
(Вбегает Дед Мороз, держит руку у лба)
Айболит	Ты ушибся,
Что случилось?
Дед Мороз	Я спешил, я торопился,
Я на крышу, я в трубу
Нет ли шишки здесь на лбу?
Айболит	Шишка – это ведь пустяк
На тебе, Мороз, пятак.
А сейчас мне в путь пора
В Африку поеду я
До свидания, друзья. (Уходит)
Дед Мороз	Как хорошо, что доктор Айболит вылечил мне шишку, теперь можно и праздник продолжать.
Снегурочка	Дед Мороз, у нас огоньки на ёлке не горят, помоги нам.

Весь праздник в "Новогодних сценариях"

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*«ВОЛШЕБНЫЙ СОН»
Автор Кнорозова Л.В.* 

  Новогодняя сказка 
Действующие лица
Сказочница (не появляется на сцене) 
Беленький Бычок (Боданя) – 
Мышь игрушка или маленький ребенок
Корова – 
Кошка –
Пес – 
Лиса – 
Медведь – 
Баба Яга – 
Тигр – 
Обезьяна – 
Зима – 
Заяц – 
Снежинки –  (дети)

Песня:
На этой удивительной планете
Всем снятся удивительные сны,
А видят сны и взрослые и дети,
И летом и зимой и в час весны.
         Всем снятся волшебные,
Всем снятся волшебные, 
Снятся волшебные сны.

Сказочница:
       Жил да был на белом свете беленький бычок.  И звали его Боданя. Он очень любил своих родителей - маму и папу. Как-то раз под Новый год  с ним произошла удивительная, волшебная история.
(Центр сцены освещается еле – еле. На сцене – колыбель. В ней спит Бычок. Рядом сидит Корова.)
Корова: (поет):
Спать пора, уснул бычок,
Лег в кроватку на бочок,
А-а-а-а-а,
Лег в кроватку на бочок.
Бычок:
Мам, а почему я беленький бычок?
Корова:
 Таким родился!
Спать пора, уснул мой беленький бычок,
Лег в кроватку он на беленький бочок.
Бычок: 
Мам! Расскажи сказку!
Корова: 
Все киски спят и собачки спят,
Лишь Боданя не спит, все в окошечко глядит…
Бычок: 
Мам, а мам!
Корова: 
Что тебе, малыш?
Бычок:
 А, что такое елка?
Корова: 
А, откуда ты про елку знаешь?
Бычок:   
Мне коза-дереза рассказала! 
Говорит, что она зеленая, как травка, но невкусная.
Корова: 
А, где ж это Коза елку-то нашла?
Бычок: 
Не знаю! Говорит, от волка убегала и в лес попала!
 А там  была елка!
Корова: 
Спи! А я пойду свежего сена поищу! Утром поедим!
Спи! Закрой свои глаза!
Бычок:
 Мама! Мам! Еще коза,
Говорила что у елки
Очень колкие иголки.


Корова: 
Елки! Елки! Это сказки!
Закрывай, Боданя, глазки!
Спи! Тогда на Новый год
Елка в гости к нам придет!
Спи! (уходя) Надо же, елка! Придумал тоже!
(Корова ушла, положив в колыбельку игрушечную мышь, на сцене начинается игра световых эффектов)
Песня:
И зайчатам и лисятам,
И бельчатам и ежатам,
И бычкам цветные снятся сны,
И козлятам и волчатам,
И тигрятам и мышатам –
Всем зверятам сказочной страны
Цветные, цветные, цветные снятся сны.
Мышь:
Эй, ты! Беленький бычок!
Повернись-ка на бочок!
Бычок (выскакивая из колыбели): 
Кто тут? Ма – а  - ма – а – а !
Мышь:
Не ори!
На подстилку посмотри!
Это я! Обычный мышь!
Так чего же ты кричишь!
Чуть не раздавил совсем!
Щас как вылезу! Как съем!
Бычок: Я боюсь! 
Мышь:
Кого? Меня?
Бычок: 
Мама! Принеси огня!
Тут темно до самой крыши!
Тут у нас скребутся мыши!
Корова: 
Никаких мышей там нет!
Спи! Бычкам не нужен свет!
Бычок: 
Правда! Мамочка! Тут – мышь!
Мышь:
Хочешь сказочку, малыш?
Я тебя ж не укушу,
Просто сказку расскажу!
Бычок: 
Правда?
Мышь:
Правда!
Бычок:
 Честно?
Мышь:
Честно!
Бычок: 
Сказка? Это интересно!
Ты про елку расскажи!
Мышь:
Хорошо! А ты лежи!
( бычок снова забирается в колыбель и разговаривает с игрушечной мышкой, как с живой)
Мышь:
Там за синими долами,
За широкими лугами,
Да в неведомом лесу,
Не понять в каком часу,
Как – то раз под Новый год
Встали елки в хоровод!
Расплясались, расшумелись,
А потом в кружок расселись.
Стали ждать, когда народ
Их на праздник заберет.
Бычок:
 Мышь! А что такое праздник?
Мышь:
Не перебивай, проказник!
Ну, так вот! Один раз в год
К нам приходит Новый год!
Люди наряжают елки!
На колючие иголки
Люди вешают игрушки,
Разноцветные хлопушки,
Всяки – разные огни…
Бычок: 
Для чего это они?
Мышь:
Я не знаю, если честно!
Бычок:
 Ой! Наверно интересно?
Мышь:
Люди песенки поют,
Всем подарки раздают,
С Новым годом поздравляют,
Счастья, радости желают!

(Бычок плачет)
Мышь:
Да не плачь ты! Все! Молчу!
Бычок: 
Мама! Елочку хочу!
Мышь:
Ну, тогда, чего ты спишь?
Поднимайся – ка, малыш!
Побежали в лес скорей!
Бычок: 
Я боюсь!
Мышь:
Кого!
Бычок: 
Зверей!
Мышь:
Это сон! Чего боишься?
Бычок: 
Сон? И ты сейчас мне снишься?
Мышь:
Ну, конечно!
Бычок: 
Так вперед!
ВМЕСТЕ:
В сон с названьем Новый год!

(игра световых эффектов убыстряется, Бычок забирает мышку и проходит с ней по залу перед сценой, в это время идет песня и диалог Бычка и Мыши, на сцене в темноте убирается колыбелька)

Бычок (поет):
Я во сне не боюсь никого!
Я во сне не боюсь ничего!
Мне с мышонком не страшно идти,
Даже если собьемся с пути!
Идем мы елочку искать, идем мы елочку искать!

Мышь:
Подними меня повыше!
Бычок: 
Ты погромче! Я не слышу!
Мышь:
Посади меня на рожки!
Бычок: 
А зачем!
Мышь:
Боюсь я кошки!
Бычок: 
Я тебя не дам в обиду!
А какая кошка с виду?

Мышь:
Хвост! Усищи! Когти! Жуть!
Бычок: 
Разберемся как-нибудь! 
(уходят в боковую дверь)
(на сцене – зеленые горки)

Кошка (поет):
Целый день я на виду,
Целый день сижу и жду,
Чтобы мышка мне попалась в сети.
Почему мурлычу я? Это не секрет!
Мышек ем на завтрак! Мышек на обед!
Очень я мышей люблю,
С удовольствием ловлю,
Это знают даже дети!
Почему мурлычу я? Это не секрет!
Мышек ем на завтрак! Мышек на обед!

Кошка:
Тоска! Зеленая тоска!
Не вижу радости пока!
А кто здесь в зале? Это - детки?!!!
А вы дадите мне конфетки??!  (конфеты - то дадите?)
Не слышу! Громче! Да иль нет???
Да мне не нужен ваш ответ!
Скорее руку поднимите! Поднимите! Поднимите руку то!
Теперь за нос себя возьмите!... Возьмите! Возьмите!
Теперь повертим головой...! 
Там кто-то лает! Ой, ой, ой!

(вбегает запыхавшийся Пес)
Пес:
Бежим! Бежим скорее, кошка!
Кошка:    
Трезорка! Отдышись немножко!
Куда бежать? Зачем бежать?
Чего трястись? Чего дрожать?
Пес:
Там этот! Как его? С рогами!
Идет и топает ногами!
Кошка:
Ой, мама! Прячемся за горку!
Как жаль, что мы не влезем в норку!
(бегают, суетятся, ищут, где спрятаться)
Пес:
Он приближается! Молчи!
Кошка:
Ты, пес, зубами не стучи!

Лиса:
Пса и кошку на обед?
Ты нормальный или нет?
Что ль, тебе малины мало,
Будешь лопать, что попало?
Эко Миша ты хватил!
Медведь:
Да я просто пошутил!
Я же добрый по натуре!
Лиса:
Это видно по фигуре!
Медведь:
В прятки будете играть?
Кошка:
Лишь бы нам не умирать!
Пес:
Ты нас, правда, не сожрешь?
Лиса:
Что ты мелешь? Что несешь?
Медведь:
Пошутили мы слегка!
Нужно проучить Бычка,
Чтоб из дома он один
В темный лес не уходил!
Кошка:
Что ж! Водить, готова я!
Медведь:
Разбегаемся, друзья!
 (герои разбегаются со сцены, остается Кошка)
Кошка:
Эй! Ребята! Помогите!
Ну-ка, руки поднимите!
Вместе будем мы считать,
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять!
Ну, еще разок давайте,
От меня не отставайте,
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять!
Начинаю я искать!
Нет под горкой, нет в тени,
Где же прячутся они?
Вон же рыжая Лиса!
Вижу я её глаза!
Выходи, давай, плутовка!
Лиса:
Да! Меня нашла ты ловко!
С кем ты, Кошечка, болтаешь?
Ты, никак с детьми играешь?
И я тоже так хочу!
Кошка:
Ну, давай, уж, научу!
Будут девочки – котята,
Лиса:
Ну, а мальчики – лисята!
Кошка:
Ну – ка! Хлопаем котята!
Лиса:
Ну – ка! Топаем, лисята!
Кошка:
А теперь мои девчонки,
Завизжите! Звонко – звонко!
Лиса:
Мы обгоним вас, котят!
Пусть  мальчишки – посвистят!

Кошка:
Хватит! Оглушили нас!
Лиса:
Мы попросим вас сейчас,
Вы уж больше не орите!
Кошка:
Дальше сказочку смотрите!
Ну, а мы как первый раз,
Будем прятаться от вас!

(по залу бежит Бычок)
Бычок: 
Вроде здесь мы пробегали!
В этом месте бывали!
Мышь:
Мы по кругу ходим, Бык!
Бычок: 
Отступать я не привык!
Мышь:
Вон виднеется дорожка!
Бычок: 
Побежали, моя крошка!

(Звучит музыка, на сцену выходит Баба Яга.
Она выводит Тигра и Обезьяну по очереди и сажает из на цепи)

Баба Яга: (поет)
Зоопарк!
Завела себе бабуся!
Зоопарк!
Я и тигра не боюся!
Зоопарк!
Обезьянку приютила!
Зоопарк!
Чтобы весело мне было!
Зоопарк!
Тигр:
Баба Ешка! Есть хочу!
Баба Яга: 
Цыть! Тигрище! 

Тигр:
Всё! Молчу! Обезьянку б накормила!
Баба Яга: 
Я тебя спросить забыла!
Ишь, ты! Жалостливый больно!
Тигр:
Мне бы мяса!
Баба Яга: 
Цыц! Довольно!
Приучайся есть траву,
А то уши оторву!
Тигр:
Тигры травку не едят!
Тигры мясо есть хотят!
Баба Яга: 
Ну, тогда голодным будешь,
Коль про мясо не забудешь
И чего удумал, видь!
Буду я зверей губить!
Обезьяна:
Баба Ешка! Одуванчик!
Дай, пожалуйста, бананчик!
Баба Яга: 
Ой! От смеха упаду!
Где банан в лесу найду?
Я вам праздник подарю!
Кашу вкусную сварю!

(тащит котел, ставит на огонь – работают вентилятор с красной тканью, дымовая машина)
Баба Яга: (поет)
Варись, варись каша,
Варись, варись наша,
В чудо – зелье превращайся,
Накормлю я всех подряд,
И зверюшек и ребят.

Пыхти, пыхти каша,
Пыхти, пыхти наша,
По котлу перемещайся.
Накормлю я всех подряд,
И зверюшек и ребят.

(вбегает Бычок)
Бычок: 
Здравствуй, Баба!
Баба Яга: 
Здравствуй, свет!
Я ждала тебя сто лет!
Ну – к, поди, ко мне, дружок,
На - ка, скушай пирожок.
Бычок: 
Вот спасибо! Вкусно как!
Тигр:
Ну, какой же ты чудак!
Обезьяна:
Взял и к ней на цепь попался!
Бычок: 
Да я просто растерялся!
Баба Яга: 
Как придумала я ловко!
Пирожок как мышеловка,
Съел и тут же на цепи!
Бычок: 
Помогите!
Баба Яга: 
Не вопи!
Тута некому помочь,
Тут одни мы день и ночь!
Зоопарк я здесь держу! 
Как зовут?
Бычок: 
А не скажу!
Баба Яга: 
Ишь ты, брезгуешь поди?
Ну, рогатый! Погоди!
(сажает Бычка на цепь)
Баба Яга: 
Щас я приведу Зиму,
Быстро форс – то твой сниму!
Эй! Метла! Лети сюда!
Ну, куда же ты? Куда?

(метла летает по воздуху, Баба Яга её ловит)
Баба Яга: 
Полетели! Не хочу???
Щас тебя я проучу!

(бьет метлу об сцену)
Баба Яга: 
Вот тебе, коль не хотим!
Разбегаемся! Лети-и-и-м!

(Баба Яга «улетает» со сцены)
Бычок: 
Ой! На цепь попался я!
Где ж теперь моя семья?
Где ты, мама! Где ты, папа???
Ой! А чья же это лапа?

(Обезьяна гладит Бычка)

Обезьяна:
Обезьянка я! Не плачь!
Тигра! Дай ему калач!
Тигр:
На! Держи! И вытри глазки!
Ешь баранку без опаски!
Обезьяна:
Только в будущем, дружок,
Не ловись на пирожок!
Тигр:
Бабка Ешка не зевала,
Пирожками зазывала!
Вот и мы на цепь попали!
Бычок: 
Может, вырвемся?
Тигр:
Едва ли!
Хоть мы с цепью, или без,
Здесь кругом дремучий лес!
Обезьяна:
Вряд ли мы найдем дорогу!

Тигр:
Кто ж придет нам на подмогу?
(тигр и обезьяна плачут)
Бычок: 
Стойте! Не плачьте! Я знаю что делать! Ребята! Встаньте, пожалуйста, со своих мест! Поднимите сидения! Посмотрите, не бегает ли там мой друг Мышонок? Внимательно смотрите!!! Ну, что нашли Мышку? Есть? Не нашли! Куда же он делся?
Мышь:
Здесь я! Чем помочь могу?
Цепь разгрызть я не смогу!
Бычок: 
По - другому помоги,
И открой хвостом замки!
Мышь:
Так! Попробую! Ура!!!
Получилось!
Тигр:
Нам пора,
Всем отсюда прочь бежать!
Обезьяна:
Как бы Бабку задержать?
Бычок: 
Мы пошутим от души!
Ну-ка, Мышь! Письмо пиши!
Обезьяна:
Мы сто лет не веселились!
Напиши, что мы сварились!
Тигр:
Ешь, мол, Баба нас Яга!
Бычок: 
Написал?
Обезьяна:
Уже?
Мышь:
Ага!
Бычок: 
Оставляем и вперед!
В мир с названьем «Новый год».
(оставляют записку на видном месте и убегают со сцены)
(под музыку на сцену влетают Баба Яга и Зима)
Баба Яга: 
Где? Куда? А-а-а! Вот письмо!
Зима:

Зима:
Не пойму я ничего!
Баба Яга: 
Так! Читаем! «Бабка Ешка,
Не дождались мы немножко,
На костер к тебе залезли,
Все втроем в котел мы влезли!
Так что ешь нас! Мы – сварились!»
Та-а-ак! Они договорились!
Зима:
И сбежали! Вот беда!
Баба Яга: 
А куда?
Зима:
Куда?
Баба Яга: 
Куда?
Щас я у детей спрошу!
Зима:
Ты рехнулась, погляжу!
Дети ни за что не скажут,
О зверятах не расскажут!
Баба Яга: 
Щас я их метлой побью!
Зима:
Я тебя не узнаю!
Ты же добрая! Яга!
Баба Яга: 
Я что ль добрая?
Зима:
Ага!
Ты от стужи всех спасала!
Баба Яга: 
А потом на цепь сажала!
Зима:
Чтоб в лесу не заплутали!


Баба Яга: 
Ох! Простят меня едва ли!
Всё! Конец! Замерзнут звери!
Зима:
Где у нас тут чудо двери?
Полечу и их найду!
Баба Яга: 
А я здесь вас подожду!
Потушу костер пока!
(идет к костру, падает)
Баба Яга: 
Не хватало синяка!
(дует на костер, он не тушится, тогда делает вид, что засыпает костер  песком.)
(темнота, занавес закрывается на смену декорации)
(по залу к сцене идет Заяц, далее работает на авансцене)

Заяц: (поет)
Плачет зайка серенький, плачет он тайком,
Как же мне не хочется жить в лесу таком,
Куда идет народ, народ, народ,
Который рубит елочки под самый Новый год.

(запыхавшись, на сцену, вбегают Бычок, Тигр, Обезьяна)

Бычок: 
Здравствуй, зайка! Не беги!
Нам с друзьями помоги!
Очень елка нам нужна!
Покажи нам, где она?
Заяц:
Извините! Лес пустой!
До свидания!
Бычок: 
Постой!
Где же сосны? Где же ели?
Мышь:
Неужель, жуки поели?
Заяц:
Что ты! Лес повырубали!
Елку ты найдешь едва ли!

Бычок: 
Как же так?
Заяц:
Под Новый год
Ехал в наш лесок народ.
Брали пилы, топоры,
И как старые бобры
Поголовно лес валили! 
Елки, сосны – всё спилили!
Так что нету леса здесь!
Был когда – то, вышел весь!
Бычок: 
Что нам делать? 
Тигр:
Как же быть?
Обезьяна:
Где нам елку раздобыть?
Заяц:
В магазин скорей ступайте,
Тама елку покупайте!
Пусть искусственная будет,
Ведь от вас-то не убудет!
Хватит, братцы лес душить!
Нам, зверюшкам – негде жить!
Вы что ж не понимаете,
Что вы нас убиваете?
Бычок: 
Ой! Прости! Прости, зайчок!
Заяц:
Прекрати реветь, Бычок!
Вам пора бежать отсюда!
Как бы не было бы худо!
Тут Зима живет теперь!
Тигр:
Это что еще за зверь?
Заяц:
Заморозит!
Бычок: 
Как, совсем?

Тигр:
Вот возьму и Зиму съем!
Заяц:
Глупый Тигр! Зима придет,
Всё в округе заметет!
Не найти потом дорожку!
Ты всё плачешь?
Бычок: 
Пса и кошку
Я не спас и не спасу!
Пропадут они в лесу!
Вот их слопает медведь!
(Заяц смеется)
Бычок: 
Что смеешься? Правда, ведь!
Заяц:
Нет! Наш Мишка ест малину!
Обезьяна:
Ой! Чего-то дует в спину!
Заяц:
Не послушались вы Заю!
(Заяц убегает)
Тигр:
Замерзаю!
Мышь:
Замерзаю!

(открывается занавес, на сцене зимний лес, на падуге сидит Зима)

Зима: (поет)
Заметелю, закружу,
Всех на снег я уложу,
Застужу, запорошу,
Даже имя не спрошу-у-у-у!

(на сцене снежинки танцуют танец, затем белым покрывалом накрывают зверей)
Тигр:
Как же под снежком тепло!
Обезьяна:
Ой! Мне лапки все свело!

Бычок: 
А я спину отлежал!
Мышь:
А я хвост себе зажал!
Тигр:
А куда же делся заяц?
Мышь:
Он, наверно, убежал!!!
Тигр:
Вот хитрюга, вот болтун!
Укушу его!
Обезьяна:
Хвастун!
Как ты вылезешь из снега?
Тигр:
А зачем? Такая нега!
Тут не дует! Хорошо!
Бычок: 
Как хотите – я пошел!
Надо встретиться с Зимой,
А потом бежать домой!
Обезьяна:
Потихоньку выползаем!
Бычок: 
Из - под снега вылезаем!
Мышь:
Ух, ты! Видите? Сама!
Прилетела к нам Зима!
Зима:
Здравствуй! Здравствуй мой дружок!
Ну! И как тебе снежок?
Бычок: 
Просто чудо из чудес!
А скажите! Это -  лес?
Зима:
Всё вокруг укрыто снегом!
Тигр:
Здесь недавно Заяц бегал,
Он сказал, что лес срубили!

Зима:
Вы Зайчонка не побили?
Фантазировал зайчишка!
Заяц – тот еще врунишка!
Просто он наш лес жалеет,
За него душой болеет,
Вот и вас он обманул,
Сам под горку сиганул!
Бычок: 
Ну, а мне то, как же быть?
Как мне елочку добыть?
Зима:
Елок здесь в лесу полно,
Но, скажу тебе одно,
Ты до ёлки не дорос,
Так что в лес не суй свой нос,
И за елкой не ходи!
Мышь:
Эй Бычок!
Бычок: 
Да погоди!
Вы Зима?
Зима:
Ну, да! Зима!
И деревья и дома
Засыпаю я снежком!
Обезьяна:
Чтоб не бегать босиком!
Мышь:
Эй! Вылазий  Тигр скорей!
Зима:
Новый год уж у дверей!

(бьют часы, бегает свет, голоса зверей звучат громко – потом эхом, в это время меняются декорации на начальные)


ВСЕ: Что? Что случилось? Что произошло? Сон? Сон! Новый год! Елка! Праздник! Сон!

(на сцене колыбелька в ней Бычок)

Бычок: 
Мама! Мамочка! Скорей!
Я замерз! Меня согрей!

Корова:
Что случилось-то, малыш?
Мой хороший! Ты дрожишь!?
Аж, в лице переменился!
Что ли сон тебе приснился?
Бычок: 
Был с Мышонком я в лесу,
Видел Кошку и Лису
И Медведя и Собаку,
Бабку Ешку забияку!
Там вокруг снега, метели!
Это было, в самом деле!
Корова:
Не волнуйся! Это сон!
Бычок: 
До чего ж хороший он!
(стук в дверь)
Корова:
Слышишь? Кто-то в дверь стучится?
Бычок: 
Я боюсь! А вдруг – волчица?
Корова:
Ну! Пойдем, посмотрим вместе!
Бычок: 
Вдруг там Леший?
Корова:
Много чести!
Кто стучится? Заходите!
Только ноги оботрите!
(как бы открывает дверь)
Корова:
Никого за дверью нет!
Чудеса! Какой-то свет!
(на падуге поднимается красивая нарядная елка, вся в разноцветных огнях) 
Новый год – это радость,
Новый год – это чудо!
Это елки, игрушки и большой хоровод,
Это добрые сказки,
Карнавальные маски,
Это вечное чудо – Новый год!


Зима: (голос)
Принимай, Бычок, подарок!
Пусть твой праздник будет ярок!
Но запомни, ты один – 
В лес волшебный не ходи!

Бычок: 
Я ж во сне!
Зима: 
Во сне тем паче!
С Новым годом вас! Удачи!
Бычок: 
Мама! Смотри! Спасибо тебе, Зима! С Новым годом! Ребята! А вы хотите увидеть большую настоящую Луховицкую елку! А хотите встретиться с Дедом Морозом и Снегурочкой? Тогда, открывайтесь волшебные двери! Мы пойдем с вами на елку по волшебной лестнице! Снежинки – вперед! Показывайте дорогу!

ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ПЕСНЯ

----------

барфен (13.11.2021)

----------


## максимкас

Сценка «Звери и мешок»

Лиса. Ой, какой-то здесь мешок, в нём, наверно, петушок.
           Петя, милый, отзовись, на минутку покажись.
           Ты не бойся, выходи, здесь со мною посиди.
            Что не хочешь? Ну постой, всё равно ты будешь мой!
(хватает мешок, появляется Волк, лиса убегает)

Волк. Что за чудо, вот мешок, может в нём бараний бок?
            Позову сейчас друзей, встретим праздник веселей.
           Мишки, мишки, выходите, я нашёл мешок, смотрите.

Медведь. Знаю я, в мешке для мишки 
              бочонок мёда и коврижки.

Заяц. Зайцы все сюда скачите
          Я нашёл мешок, смотрите!

(выбегают зайцы)

1заяц. Гляньте, здесь в мешке не пусто
2з. В нём, наверное, капуста.
3з. Вот так пир у нас пойдёт
Все зайцы. Встретим дружно новый год.

(подкрадывается лиса и хватает мешок)

Лиса. Я нашла мешок он мой!
Волк. Нет, лисичка, ты постой

(звери тянут мешок в разные стороны и падают)

Медведь. Погоди-ка ты, дружок,
                 Разберёмся, чей мешок.

Все звери. Снегурочка, Снегурочка!

Выходит Снегурочка.
Что за спор у вас, друзья, разберусь, быть может, я.

Звери. Чей мешок нам расскажи
            Что в мешке там, покажи.

Снег. Дед Мороз здесь проходил и мешок свой обронил.

Звери. Надо дедушку позвать, что нашли мы – показать.

(зовут деда Мороза, вход Д.М.)

Снегурочка. Дедушка, ты посмотри, звери твой мешок нашли.

Д.М. Вот спасибо, молодцы.

(а дальше по сценарию)

----------

Любина (03.12.2016)

----------


## clever_35

еще один музыкальный спектакль, который очень-очень мне нравится! В интернете я его не встречала, да и необычный на мой взгляд. Правда автора не знаю, а музыку подбирала сама. Тоже достаточно простой в исполнении, для детей мл. и ср. школьного возраста, да и малыши запросто с ним справятся!
  "Сладкая Сказка"Действующие лица:
Ведущая –Снегурочка
Ландрин – веселый шут
Принцесса Сластена (капризная девчонка , в конце сказки исправляется)
Дорогая конфета
Мисс Жувачка
Ириска-Кискиска
Шоколадка	
Барбариска
Дед Мороз.



Звучит Новогодняя музыка. Фанфары. Звучит фонограмма « Песня Снегурочки» (Я к вам пришла из сказки… ).  Входит Снегурочка, исполняет песню
Я к вам пришла из сказки неведомо какой
Здесь чудеса и маски танцуют вальс со мной
Припев: 
Снегурочка, Снегурочка зовут меня друзья
Снегурочка, Снегурочка пришла на праздник я.

У елочки на скрипке играет брадобрей
И светятся улыбки от песенки моей.

Припев: 
Снегурочка, Снегурочка зовут меня друзья
Снегурочка, Снегурочка пришла на праздник я.

Девчонки и мальчишки, я всех детей люблю
Дарю я им улыбки и песенку свою.

Припев: 
Снегурочка, Снегурочка зовут меня друзья
Снегурочка, Снегурочка пришла на праздник я.

Снегурочка: снег сегодня белый-белый,
 От него кругом светло.
Рукавички я надела,
В зимней шубке мне тепло.

Зиме я , Дед Морозу рада,
Весельем праздник встретить надо.
С надеждой в Новый год шагаю
И в новогоднюю вас сказку приглашаю.

Звучит сказочная музыка , занавес открывается. На троне сидит, ест конфеты принцесса Сластена. Под веселую музыку вбегает Ландрин.

Ландрин: пожалуйте, друзья в наш замок, вас тут ждут!
Дурак придворный я , Ландрин – веселый шут!
А это (показывает на Сластену, музыка королевская особа) – госпожа сладчайшая моя…
Сластена ( с трона): пошел вон, дурак!
( к ребятам) на бал вас приглашала я 
Мое величество, мое высочество
Сластена первая –отдайте почести!

Ландрин: отдаем, отдаем! ( в сторону) их никто и не брал!
Аплодисменты, аплодисменты! ( зрители аплодируют)

Сластена: Ландрин, спроси гостей, что они предпочитают, Новый год без подарков или подарки без Нового года?

Ландрин: сладчайшая, это нечестный вопрос, к нам дети пришли…
Сластена: откушу тебе нос! Детей специально сюда мы позвали, на сласти они Новый год променяли! А этот глупый старик Мороз пусть походит и поищет их!
( к ребятам) ну что же вы не прыгаете от радости, маленькие сладкоежки? Прыгайте, прыгайте! В моем замке сласти круглый год живут.
Есть придворные дамы – Дорогая Конфета,
Шоколадка, Ириска – Кискиска
И превкусненькая  Барбариска, 
А недавно  в розовой пачке
К нам на несколько дней залетела
Иностранная гостья Жувачка!
И как я их всех люблю! Просто жить без них не могу! Прямо слюнки текут, как о них вспоминаю!
(Поет песенку)

Получу я больше  радости, если будет больше сладости
  лимонада и пирожных Шоколада и конфет
это просто наслаждение, это просто объедение
для меня на белом свете ничего на вкуснее нет!

Мне клубничное варенье поднимает настроение
Вместо щей и манной каши буду есть его всегда
Шоколадные конфеты мне заменят все омлеты
Только взрослые об этом не узнают никогда!

Ландрин, позвать всех сюда!

Ландрин: ( в сторону) от этой любви у нее все зубы выпали! Поедом нас ест! И, заметьте, нам не жалко, но надо же и меру знать, а она ни с кем делиться не хочет, зуб железный на нас точит. Теперь и Дед Мороз без подарков и без вас, ребята, один в лесу мыкается.
(Сластене) их нету, принцесса, я все этажи обшарил. Без толку – там нет ни души!

Сластена: ( топает ногами, сердится, кричит) какой позор! какой скандал!
 я прекращаю сладкий бал!
Найти и вернуть беглецов всех к утру, а то весь ландрин 
С колпака оборву!
Подать из конфетных оберток кровать
Без сладкого лягу сегодня я спать!

Ландрин подает ей «конфетное» покрывало, принцесса вырывает его из рук, фыркает, обиженная уходит.

Ландрин: ( один, достает из кармана пряник, жует) Что делать мне? Ума не приложу.
Что завтра этой мымре доложу?
( снимает с головы колпак, обращается к нему)
Ну, что, колпак, зазря звенишь? Ты думай, брат, а то слетишь.
Ушла Ириска, ушла Конфета и Барбариски тоже нету,
Ушли, хоть бы меня предупредили, и даже эту-Жувачку прихватили!
( влетает бумажный голубь из конфетной обертки. Ландрин ловит его, читает)
  Это же обертка нашей Дорогой Конфеты! «заблудились в лесу, ищем Деда Мороза» Ура!
Теперь я знаю , где их искать! Ребята, кто со мной? Все? Тогда в путь!
Чтобы был короче путь, надо спеть мне что –нибудь.
(песня Ландрина): «Хочу конфет»

Мне твердят , что я упрямый дед, сестричка, папа, мама.
А бабуля говорит: «от конфет живот болит»
Ну, а я твержу в ответ я давно хочу конфет.

Карамелек, барбарисок, мармеладок и ирисок
Пастилы в конце концов или просто леденцов.

Очень часто за обедом обсуждает папа с дедом
Почему в стране завал , кто чего завоевал
Папа злится спорит дед ну, а я хочу конфет.

Бабушка с моей сестричкой закупили соль и спички
Манку , гречку и пшено мама фруктов два кило
Папа килограмм котлет, кто же купит мне конфет?

Ох, серьезно, мне не сладко сплю и вижу шоколадку
Просыпаюсь и молчу, но опять конфет хочу!


Ландрин: навострите уши, тише!
Где аукнулось, кто слышал?
Покричу и я в ответ: Эй! Ау!
Мелькает свет меж деревьев. Это волки, 
прячьтесь, прячьтесь под пригорки!
( по содержанию воют волки, вначале едва слышно, затем сильнее, сам прячется за елку. Выходят Конфеты, ежатся, жмутся друг к другу от холода, когда читаю свои слова «стучат зубами»)

Грустная песня конфет:

Ночью ушли мы в лес, слезы кап-кап на снег
Идем, бредем, зимой.
Как же не плакать нам ведь во дворце обман
Дорог не найти домой.
Припев:
Звезды в небесном танце кружатся
И от деревьев тени ложатся
Очень обидно здесь замерзать нам
Если  стучится в дверь Новый год.

Тихо снежок скрипит, сердце тук-тук стучит
Родной порог далек
Лес нам не страшен нет
Страшно, что дружбы след
Потерян средь дорог.

 Припев:
Звезды в небесном танце кружатся
И от деревьев тени ложатся
Очень обидно здесь замерзать нам
Если  стучится в дверь Новый год.




Шоколадка: ходили, ходили по темному лесу
Искали Мороза, но все бесполезно
Никого не нашли, на поляну пришли.
Не успеем к ребятам на сладкую елку…
Завывая в лесу и глотая слюну караулят нас волки.
Ириска: новый год уже скоро, прогугукали совы, ждать осталось недолго…
Жувачка: (оглядывается) это что за пригорки?

Ландрин: (радостно) Это я – шут Ландрин, а со мной все ребята! (конфеты и Ландрин обнимаются). Новый год будем вместе встречать!

Жувачка: (философски) рановато. Елка, конечно есть – это о,кей, но она какая-то не очень сладкая, ай эм сори. Подсластим? О,кей?

Конфета: мы все для сладкой елки приберегли подарки
Подарки не простые: не шарик не хлопушки
Кискиска: не бусы и не шишки,
Барбариска: не зайца и не мишку…
Шоколадка: для елки нашей сладкой нам ничего не жалко!

Исполняют Танец  «Мы – конфетки».
Конфета: на сладкую елку мы вас пригласили
Шоколадка: а волка сюда приходить не просили.
Кискиска:
Не будем бояться, а будем смеяться.
Барбариска: играть, хохотать,танцевать, удивляться.
Жувачка: это О,кей!
Кискиска: подарок наш для вас, друзья!
И сладкий приз вам, детвора!

Бутафорскую конфету пускают по кругу. Пока музыка звучит дети передают ее . с окончанием музыки тот, у кого конфета осталась в руках, выходит в центр круга: поет, танцует, читает стихи, конфеты угощают сладостями)

Звучит таинственная, но грустная музыка, за кулисами слышится голос:
Голос: вот горе! Как же быть мне старому? Во дворце у сластены никого… только мыши фантиками шуршат. Что же я ребятам подарю? Кого же я на елку приглашу?
С этими словами в зал входит Дед Мороз, на санках везет мешок.

Все: Дедушка Мороз! Легок на помине! А мы все здесь, и ребята с нами. Только тебя и ждем!
Дед мороз: (грустно) здравствуйте, мои друзья! Нынче без подарков я…
Жувачка: Мистер дедушка, не надо так огорчася, подарки сами к детям пришли, и елку Сладкую мы уже нарядили!

Дед мороз: эх, вы посмотрите, какими глазами ребята на мой мешок смотрят, а в нем даже завалящего пряника нет…

Ландрин: Дедушка Мороз, ты говоришь в мешке нет ничего, а там, что-то шевелится…
Все осторожно приближаются к мешку, мешок шевелится, все с визгом – врассыпную)
Дед Мороз: Да не бойтесь, это видно дворцовая мышь забралась, во дворце у Сластены поживиться стало нечем.

Ландрин: (храбрясь) Эй, мышь, давай, вытряхивайся!
Дед Мороз: Сейчас я её!
(таинственная музыка)
Мешок зашевелился из него появляется Сластена. Плачет, кулачками трет глаза.

Сластена: Я совсем одна осталась во дворце и испугалась.
Новый год, а я одна-а-а. Вот и спряталась сюда-а-а…

Все отворачиваются от Сластены.

Дед Мороз: обошел я весь дворец,
Где печенье, леденец?
Где конфеты, где ириска?
Никого. Только на полу паркетном голубь от плаща конфеты.
Долго бы я вас искал, голубь путь мне показал.
Я будильник новогодний в санки положил сегодня, доставай его , Ландрин!

Ландрин: нет его, тут лед один!
Дед Мороз: потерял его, блуждая…что же делать?

Все: мы не знаем?!
Сластена: (до того стоящая в стороне, потирая глаза, вытерев слезы, радостно)
Дедушка, когда ты в горку поднимался, выпал сверток из саней…
Дед Мороз: где он потерялся?
Сластена: нет! Упасть он не успел, на лету его схватила и в карман к себе сверток положила! Вот! (музыка таинственно-волшебная, достает сверток, разворачивает)
Дед Мороз: ай да умница, теперь, мы тебя прощаем.
(всем) Брать обиды в новый год, всем я запрещаю.
Все за пальчики возьмитесь и скорее помиритесь.

Все: мирись, мирись, мирись
И больше не дерись
Если будешь драться
Я буду кусаться
Чаю напьемся снова подеремся.
Каши наедимся, снова помиримся.
Снегурочка присоединяется ко всем:
Елочка зеленая , снегом запушенная, смолистая, иглистая, колючая, пахучая здравствуй!
Громко тикает будильник, начинает звенеть, звон переходит в музыку загорающихся огоньков на елке. Все исполняют песню «елочка, гори»

День последний декабря сладко пахнет елкой
И игрушки не хотят больше спать на полках.
Припев: раз два раз два три, ну-ка елочка гори,
раз два раз два три, как красиво, посмотри!

  Дедушка Мороз пришел, засмеялся звонко
И подарки он принес каждому ребенку.
Припев: раз два раз два три, ну-ка елочка гори,
раз два раз два три, как красиво, посмотри!

Дети водят хоровод под пушистой елкой.
Удивляется народ на ее иголки.
Припев: раз два раз два три, ну-ка елочка гори,
раз два раз два три, как красиво, посмотри!

У снегурочки наряд праздничный, чудесный.
Ждет Снегурочка ребят, чтобы крикнуть вместе:
Припев: раз два раз два три, ну-ка елочка гори,
раз два раз два три, как красиво, посмотри!

Снегурочка :Дедушка Мороз, придумал бы игру, позабавил детвору.

Дед Мороз: игр немало есть на свете, поиграть хотите, дети?
(проводит игру «елочки –пенечки»)

Сластена: не хотелось бы нам расставаться,
Ландрин: Дружба тесно сплотила всех нас
Конфета: но уж поздно, пора нам прощаться
Ириска: делу – время, потехе – час.
Барбариска: наступило расставание,
Шоколадка: но имеем мы в виду
Дед Мороз и Снегурочка (вместе): расставанье до свидания
С вами в будущем году!
Исполняют финальную песню «Сладкоежки»

Звучит музыка, занавес закрывается.

если кого-то заинтересует спектакль, то музыка тоже имеется.обращайтесь.

----------


## mumusika

Милые девочки, коллеги!Я к вам за помощью написать сказку к Рождеству.Нотный материал(на немецком языке) и сюжетная линия готовы.Остался открытым вопросом - текст.
Я руковожу маленькой группой(12человек) детского хора(дети 4-6лет) в Германии.Занятие проходит всего раз в неделю один час.Сразу скажу , что детвора здесь не приучина, что то учить наизусть.Потому сказка может быть идти от слов автора(взрослый человек) с небольшой вставками прямой речи малышей.Возможны и другие взрослые герои

Коротко опишу сюжет.В основе сюжета лежит песня"Сколько раз ещё спать до наступления Рождества?"

Малыш спрашивает, сколько раз ещё спать и ему отвечают, что ещё долго.(Это припев, который повторяется 8 раз)
 Потом после припева  идут куплеты( 7 штук)и к ним я ещё подобрала подходящие песнки

1. куплет Сегодня мы открывает Рождественнский  календарь и после куплета поётся ещё одна песенка , о этом календаре , в котором 24 окошка и там лежат сладости и пр....

2.опять припев и потом 2 куплет.сегодня зажигаем Рождественнские свечку...потом ещё песенка о свечке..

3. пр и 3 куп- пакуем подарки и песня о подарках

4.пр и 4 купл . идём на Рождественский базар,песня о об этом

5. припев 5.куп.- поём Рожд. песни...Играем на колокольчике,одна моя ученица играет песенку на рояле

6.пр 6 куп. - пекём пряники...песня о Рождественнских пряниках

7 пр. 7 куп - вот и Рождество... и очень красивая песня о Рождестве.

Думала,что можно ввести ещё одного взрослого героя(Гнома или Рожд.Дед Мороза или ....)к которому малыши будут обращаться 

Нотный материал, если кому то интересно,с удовольствием выложу.
Пожалуйста, помоги :flower:  :flower:  :flower: ,одной мне не справится!!!!

----------


## vika***457

Есть еще музыкальная новогодняя сказка-инсценировка.

РЕБЁНОК: Поёт Зима, свистит Зима и загоняет всех в дома,
                      Чтобы никто ей не мешал волшебный, снежный править бал.
                      Но иногда и ей самой вдруг скучно станет быть одной.
                      Тогда она – уж ты поверь!- для всех откроет в сказку дверь.
                      И в этот час, волшебный час, ждут чудеса у ёлки нас!
                      Вот и сегодня, в Новый год, час превращений настаёт.
Свет мигает, в зал под стремительную музыку вбегают снежинки, кружатся и тихонько приседают.
СНЕЖИНКИ: - Закружила нас Зима, закружила!
                           - Подружила нас Зима, подружила!
                           - Раньше были мы все молчаливые!
                           - А теперь стали все говорливые!
                           - Можем песни вам петь расчудесные!
                           - Сказки вам рассказать интересные!
ВБЕГАЕТ  ЯГУСЯ – ВНУЧКА БАБЫ ЯГИ.
ЯГУСЯ: Раскудахтались, девицы славные! Я по сказкам здесь самая главная!
                А теперь закружись, стая белая! Сделай Снежной меня Королевою!
Снежинки кружатся вокруг Ягуси и разлетаются на места.
ЯГУСЯ: Где мой трон? Где мой трон?
ДВА ЗАЙЦА: Не волнуйся, вот и он!
Приносят Ягусе трон, она садится.
ЯГУСЯ:  Уже скоро Новый Год… Ой, да кто же там идёт?
                  Может, это Дед Мороз нам везёт подарков воз?
ВХОДИТ МОРОЗЕЦ – ВНУК ДЕДА МОРОЗА, ОН ПОЁТ ПЕСНЮ, С ОКОНЧАНИЕМ ЕЁ ПОДХОДИТ К ЯГУСЕ.
МОРОЗЕЦ: Ты – Ягуся? Ну, привет!
ЯГУСЯ: Сделайте поярче свет! Не Ягуся вовсе я – Королева Снежная!
МОРОЗЕЦ: Будь в наряде ты любом, но тебя мы узнаём.
ЯГУСЯ: Что хочу тебя спросить: 
                 Говорят, что Дед Мороз приготовил целый воз 
                 Для детей подарков – вкусных, сладких, ярких!
МОРОЗЕЦ: Ну и что? Причём здесь ты? 
ЯГУСЯ: Эх, поесть бы вкусноты!
МОРОЗЕЦ: Твоя Бабушка Яга пироги испечь смогла б!
                       Или очень трудно ей быть немножечко добрей?
ЯГУСЯ: Ох, ох…
Вбегают ДВА ЗАЙЧИКА, шумят и кричат: Что мы узнали! Что мы узнали!
МОРОЗЕЦ: Что случилось? Не пойму. Тихо все! По одному!
1-ый ЗАЯЦ: Не видать подарков детям! Без подарков праздник встретят!
2-ой ЗАЯЦ: Лесом Дед Мороз пойдёт, там Яга его и ждёт!
ЯГУСЯ И МОРОЗЕЦ: Не бывать тому! Спешите! Дедушку предупредите!
ЗАЙЦЫ ПОЮТ ПЕСНЮ, ТАНЦУЮТ И УБЕГАЮТ.
ЯГУСЯ: В лес и мы пойдём с тобой и посмотрим за Ягой.
Они идут за ёлку. Свет гаснет. Входит БАБА ЯГА, напевает песню, смотрит на часы.
БАБА ЯГА: Та-ак, Дед Мороз не скоро ещё здесь появится. Прилягу я пока, посплю малость.
Ложится, спит.
ВХОДЯТ ЯГУСЯ И МОРОЗЕЦ.
МОРОЗЕЦ: Я придумал, я придумал, как Ягу перехитрить:
                      Надо у лесных зверей помощи нам попросить!
Шепчутся, разбегаются в разные стороны. ВЫХОДЯТ ДВА МЕДВЕДЯ.
1 МЕДВЕДЬ: Любим мы в берлоге спать.
                         Лапу сладкую сосать.
2 МЕДВЕДЬ: Но сегодня спать нельзя,
                         Ведь в беде наши друзья.
1 МЕДВЕДЬ: Топай, друг, посильней,
                         Подпевай мне скорей!
ПЕСНЯ МЕДВЕДЕЙ.
БАБА ЯГА ПРОСЫПАЕТСЯ.
БАБА ЯГА: Тьфу ты! Это всего лишь медведи! Расплясались тут! И не спится им! Зря вставала… (ложится спать снова) 
ВЫХОДЯТ ЛИСА И ВОЛК.
ЛИСА: Ну, Волчище, не робей! Громче пой и веселей!
ВОЛК: Ой, боюсь, я не смогу…
ЛИСА: Так и быть, я помогу!
ПЕСНЯ И ТАНЕЦ ЛИСЫ и ВОЛКА. В КОНЦЕ ПЕСНИ БАБА ЯГА ВСКАКИВАЕТ.
БАБА ЯГА: Ой, кто тут? А-а, это Лиса с Волком! «Угадай мелодию» устроили! Не лес, а «Славянский базар» какой-то! Не дадут поспать перед операцией захвата! Поют! Пляшут!
Продолжает бубнить, завязывает платком уши, заводит будильник и ложится.
ВХОДИТ ЯГУСЯ И МОРОЗЕЦ.
МОРОЗЕЦ: Удалось! Теперь осталось 
                       Сделать нам одну лишь малость!
ЯГУСЯ: Эй, снежинки, не ленитесь, В вихре снежном закружитесь!
                Лесом Дед Мороз пойдёт, а Яга след не найдёт!
СНЕЖИНКИ ТАНЦУЮТ, ЗАСЫПАЮТ ПОЛЯНУ «СНЕГОМ» И САДЯТСЯ.
БАБА ЯГА: (потягивается): Эх, метёт, метёт Зима! Чуть меня не замела! (видит, что всё занесено снегом, оглядывается): Э-эх, я, старая поганка! Были ведь в руках подарки.
                                                        Что же делать? Как же быть? Как подарки получить?
ЯГУСЯ: Бабушка, идём в детсад! Будет ёлка у ребят.
                Будут пляски, будут песни, будет очень интересно!
БАБА ЯГА: Да-а, я помню тех ребят… Что ж, идём проситься в сад!
ЯГУСЯ: Только я с собой на ёлку позову Лису, и Волка,
                 И Снежинок, и Медведей – Новый Год мы вместе встретим!

----------


## сказка2

НОВОГОДНЕЕ ПУТЕШЕСТВИЕ МАШИ И ВИТИ

Ведущие: - Город наш присыпает порошей…
                    Новый год наступает опять…
                    Мы желаем всем людям хорошим
                    То, что может лишь друг пожелать!

                   С Новым годом, друзья, поздравляем,
                   Пусть вас радует наш карнавал!
                   Мы всем счастья большого желаем,
                   Кто пришел к нам сегодня на бал!

Монтаж: - Все готово, дети в сборе,
                    Елка в праздничном уборе…
                    Так чего же дальше ждать?
                    Не пора ли начинать?

                    В тесноте, да не в обиде –
                    Так в народе говорят.
                    Очень рады, что пришли вы
                    К нам на елку в детский сад!

                    В день хороший, новогодний
                    Пусть звенит веселый смех.
                    С Новым годом! С Новым годом!
                    Мы спешим поздравить всех!

1             НОВОГОДНЯЯ ПЕСНЯ  ПОВТОРЯЛКА                                                                                    

                    Скоро вместе с нами будет
                    Наш любимый Дед Мороз.
                    Никого он не забудет,
                    Привезет подарков воз!

                   Со Снегурочкою вместе
                   Заведем мы хоровод.
                   И закружимся под елкой…
                   Здравствуй, здравствуй, Новый год!

2             ТАНЕЦ  ДЕЛАЙ КАК Я                                                                                     
       ДЕТИ САДЯТСЯ  НА МЕСТА
Дети: - Для своих гостей
              Припасли мы новостей!
              Подарки да шутки –
              Не скучай ни минутки!
              Во-первых, представление –
              Всем на удивление!


Веселую сказку про Машу и Витю,
Про их приключения все посмотрите!
А после споем с вами песенку вместе.
Какое ж на елке веселье без песни?
А если устанем, скучать мы не станем.
В веселые игры мы все поиграем!

А где ж Дед Мороз? Вот вопрос так вопрос!
Конечно же будет у нас Дед Мороз!
Все друзья уже собрались
В новогодний светлый зал!
Продолжаем, продолжаем
Новогодний карнавал!

Витя: - Мой папа отрицает сказки
             И всякие там чудеса.
             Все это глупые рассказки
             Про нечисть в заколдованных лесах.
             Мой папа – кандидат технических наук,
             А не какой-нибудь 
          Песня «Спор Маши и Вити о сказках»:
Витя: Не бывает в наши дни чудес на свете.
Маша: Для тех, кто не верит в них сам.
Витя : Нет Кощея - это знают даже дети.
Маша: А в сказках живут тут и там.
Припев:
                            Витя: Лукоморья нет на карте,
Значит, в сказку нет пути.
Маша: Это присказка, не сказка,
Сказка будет впереди:


Витя: - Придумали мы с папой изобретенье
              Всем на удивленье!..

Маша: - Ну, вот опять – профессор, да и только!
               Не верю я тебе нисколько.
               Смотри, под елкой Дед Мороз…
               Сейчас он оживет всерьез…

Витя: - В эти сказки я не верю.
              Сказка ваша только врет! 

Маша: - Что ж…попробуем…проверим..
               Время сказки настает!..
               Эники-беники-веревки-веники!
               Сказка, к нам скорей приди,
               В Деда Мороза игрушку преврати!

Звучит «волшебная музыка» и гаснет свет. 
Маша: - Познакомься, Дед Мороз!
               Настоящий он, всерьез…

Витя: - Из какого Вы театра?
              Вы из ТЮЗа или МХАТа?
              В сказки с детства я не верю!
              А Снегурка где? За дверью?

Д.М.: - Нет…Снегурочку украли,
             У Кощея заковали.
             Без нее ведь Новый год
             Ни за что к нам не придет…

Маша: - Я Снегурочку спасу
                И Кощея проведу!

Витя: - Что встреваю к вам, простите.
              В сказку и меня пустите.
              Маше там я помогу
              И сделать многое смогу!
Д.М.: - Не боишься ты Кощея?!

Витя: - Да не верю я в злодеев!
              Просто люди говорят –
              Надо женщин защищать!

Д.М.: - Ждет вас трудная дорога –
              В этом нет секрета.
              Чтобы вам помочь немного,
              Дам я три совета.
              В сказке помощи не ждите.
              Сами по дороге
              Постарайтесь, помогите
              Всем, кто ждет подмоги.
4	Песня «Мы Снегурочку найдем» (1 куплет)
ПЕСНЯ  ЭТО ЧТО ЖЕ  ЗА  НАРОД
 «Песню «Диких Гитар»:
Эх, бараночки-конфеты,
Бары-растобары!
Мы лесные «Самоцветы» -
«Дикие гитары»!
Припев:
Мы кричим, мы бренчим и барабаним…
А кого в лесу найдем, а кого в лесу найдем,
С тем шутить не станем…
На части разорвем!

Слышится вой сирены.
Баба Яга: - Тревога! Тревога!
                     К нам кто-то пробрался!
                     А ну! Все за мною!
                     Не будем пугаться!
        Дед Мороз послал детей,
                     К нам непрошенных гостей…

Кот: - Надо нам их одолеть…

Леший: - Да в избушке запереть!

Баба Яга: - Помешать им как-то нужно…
                     Если мы возьмемся дружно,
                     То сумеем их известь.
                     У меня уже план есть!.. (шепчутся, хохочут)
                     Побегу-ка я вперед,
                     Встречу деток у ворот!

ИГРА  У БАБКИ ЁЖКИ

Баба Яга: - Ой, касатики родные!
                     До чего же вы худые!
                     Я вас вкусно угощу…
(зрителям) Но к Кощею не пущу! 

Витя: (тихо) – С точки зрения науки
                          Это, Маша, есть нельзя…

Баба Яга: - Ну-ка, быстро мойте руки!
                     И за стол скорей, друзья                     
                     По делам ли вы торговым
                     Иль войну вести готовы?

Витя: - Цель столь дальнего пути –
              Дворец Кощей нам найти!

Баба Яга: - Он вас, детушки, погубит,
                     На кусочки вас изрубит
                     Да по ветру разбросает…

Маша: - Что же делать нам? Не знаю.

Баба Яга: - Ну, тогда хоть отдохните…
                     На печи моей поспите.

Витя: - Маша, бабка съесть нас хочет…

Маша: - Витя, я устала очень.
              Ну давай чуть-чуть поспим…

Витя: - Ты меня, Маша, прости.
              Нам с тобою спать нельзя!
              Слушайся во всем меня!..(замечает метлу)
              Это что за аппарат?
              Мне не ведом агрегат…

Маша: - Ты же сказки не читаешь,
                Про метелку и не знаешь.
                На нее верхом садись
                Да покрепче ты держись!
Садятся на метлу верхом.
Витя: - Нужна смелость в этом деле…
              Полетели?

Маша: - Полетели!
ТАНЕЦ  ТУНАК                                           

Маша: - Ой, куда ж мы залетели?

Витя: - Здесь вокруг все сосны, ели…
             Значит, хвойные леса.

Маша: - Ах, какие чудеса!
                Не хватает только речки…
                Ой, смотри!

Витя: - Да это ж печка!

Печка: - Напекла я пирогов
                Для друзей, не для врагов.
                А вокруг в лесу ни человечка.
                Дверцу, путник, приоткрой,
                Пирожок попробуй мой.
                И тебе спасибо скажет печка!

Маша:*** - Как нам быть с бедою этой?
                      Витя, посоветуй!


Витя: - Приближаться к ней опасно,
              Знаешь ты прекрасно!
              И чащоба,и поляна
              Здесь полны обмана!

Маша: - Мы должны помочь в дороге
                Всем, кто ждет подмоги!***
Маша берет из Печки 2 пирожка себе и Вите

Печка: - Вы куда, друзья, спешите?

Витя: - Просим вас, нам подскажите.
              Как найти быстрей дорогу
              Нам к Кощееву порогу?
Печка: - Помогу я в этом вам,
                Уголек волшебный дам.
                Он  вас к Кощею приведет.
                Следуйте за ним вперед! (отдает уголек Маше)

ИГРА  ДРУЖНО  ТАЦУЕМ  МЫ
Витя: - Эй, отдай наш уголек!

Леший (притворно): - Почему так мир жесток?
                                        Хорошо вы все живете,
                                        Пирожки вовсю жуете.
                                        А я мамочку не знал,
                                        Папу в детстве потерял.
                                        Все меня шпыняют,
                                        Все меня толкают.
                                        А душа моя – цветок,
                                        Нежный маленький росток! 

Маша (гладит его по голове): - Дядя Леший, не сердись!
                                                        Хочешь, с нами подружись.

Леший: - За такую ласку
                 В злодейской этой сказке
                 Укажу тебе дорогу
                 Я к Кощееву порогу…
                 Только…без профессоров (показывает на Витю)
                 Без заумных докторов.

Маша: - Витю никогда не брошу!
               Он товарищ мой хороший!

Леший (Вите): - Нам девчонка-то зачем?
                               Ведь секрет расскажет всем.
                               Ты ж мужчина, слышь, приятель?

Витя: - С вами полностью согласен!

Жмет руку Лешему и тот начинает трястись.

Маша: - А теперь куда идти?

Витя: - Да, не сбиться бы с пути.
              Был бы компас здесь у нас,
              Он бы выручил сейчас…

Маша: - Ой, а что там, погляди!

Витя: - Яблоня там впереди…

Яблоня: - Мои детки подросли,
                   Гнутся ветки до земли.
                   Некому ухаживать за мною.
                   Утомились вы в пути.
                   Что вам стоит подойти,
                   Яблочко отведать наливное.

Печка: - Знаю я, куда спешите…
               Яблочко мое возьмите.
               Оно к Кощею приведет.
               Следуйте за ним вперед!

ИГРА    ПОЙМАЙ  ПРИЗ



Игре конец! Я дикий кот.
Мой первый ход – последний ход!
Я кот Матвей, мой метод прост:
Я не люблю тянуть кота за хвост!

Кот: - Исцарапаю я вас – это раз!
            Не уйти вам никуда – это два! 
            Я ужасен, посмотри – это три!
            У меня все по-простому:
            Раз, сожрал и все готово!

Маша: - Как «сожрал»?!

Кот: - Предупреждаю…
            В ваши игры не играю!
           Попрощайтесь и повойте…
           Щас сожру вас…и не спорьте!

Витя (Маше): - Мне кот совсем не нравится,
                            Но с ним смогу я справиться…

Витя достает заводную мышь, которая убегает за занавес

Маша: - Тише, Витя! Витя, тише!
                Вроде плач какой-то слышен…

Лесовичок: - Старичок-лесовичок
                         Зацепился за сучок.
                         Самому никак не отцепиться.
                         Провисел я здесь всю ночь…
                         Я прошу вас мне помочь 
                         На тропинку с дерева спуститься….

Лесовичок: - Знаю я, куда спешите…
                        Шишку вы мою возьмите.
                        Она к Кощею приведет.
                        Следуйте за ней вперед!


Появляется Кощей с перевязанной щекой. За ним следуют Баба Яга, Кот Матвей и Леший.

Кощей: - Вот и все! Вы и попались!

Витя: - В когти к вам не собирались!

Кощей: - Не боитесь? Не дрожите?
                 От меня скорей бегите!

Маша: - Нам бояться не привычно.
                Знаем , знаем мы отлично:
               Смерть твоя в игле,
               Игла в яйце,
               Яйцо в утице,
               А утица на дубе в темнице…

Кощей: -   Во болтают! Во дают!
(с обидой) Ведь секрет не выдают!

Витя: - Это что за глупый вид? (показывает на перевязанную щеку)

Кощей: - Просто очень зуб болит!

Маша: - Я могу тебя спасти,
                Но ты Снегурку отпусти!

Кощей: - Ее здесь нет! Я так страдаю!

Маша: - Здесь она! Я точно знаю!

Кощей: - Ты проси меня, что хочешь…

Маша: - Что ты голову морочишь?
               Я ведь только захочу,
               Сразу зуб твой подлечу.

Кощей: - Что ж, придется отпустить.
                 Значит, так тому и быть.
                 Эй! Снегурку отпустить!
                 Начинай скорей лечить…

Нечисть выводит Снегурочку.

Маша: - Воды теплой льем немножко…
               Добавляем соды ложку…
               Ты давай-ка, не пищи!
               Иди зубы полощи!
Кощей в окружении свиты уходит.

Снегурочка: - Надо нам скорей бежать…
                          Вместе Новый год встречать!
Возвращаются Кощей, Баба Яга, Леший и Кот Матвей.

Нечистые: - Вы, ребята, нас простите!
                       В школу нас с собой возьмите!
                       Надоело тут торчать.
                       Новый год хотим встречать!

Снегурочка: - Я в честь праздника такого
                          Даже вас простить готова!
                          Ну-ка, за руки беритесь 
                          И за мною становитесь!
ПЕСНЯ  В ЛЕСУ РОДИЛАСЬ ЁЛОЧКА

Д.М.: - Возвратились Витя с Машей
             Со Снегурочкою нашей!
             Потрудились все на славу,
             Всем ребятам на забаву!
             Веселись, честной народ!
             Наступает Новый год!              

ИТОГИ КОНКУРСА  ЧАСТУШЕК

Д.М.: - Всех, кто нас слышит,
             Кто нас знает,
             Мы с Новым годом поздравляем!

Снегурочка: - Желаем счастья и удачи,
                          Здоровья крепкого в придачу!

Д.М.: - Желаем, чтобы каждый дом
              Богат был миром и теплом!

Снегурочка: - Через год и в этот час
                          Снова будем мы у вас!

Д.М.: - Мы придем без опозданья! До свиданья!

ПЕСНЯ  НОВОГОДНИЕ ЧАСЫ

ТАНЦЫ

----------


## надежда владимировна

ИНСЦЕНИРОВКА «СПОР»


ВЕД – В магазине на витрине
Спорили игрушки.
ХЛОПУШКИ - Мы важнее всех на елке!
ВЕД- …Спорили Хлопушки.
Барабан в ответ:
БАРАБАН - Хлопнешь – вас и нет!
ШАР – Я блещу, как самовар
ВЕД – …Золотой воскликнул шар.
МИШКА – Ну и хвастунишка!..
ВЕД - …Засмеялся Мишка-…
МИШКА – Ты внутри пустой,
Хоть и золотой!
ОРЕХ – Я – в серебряной скорлупке!..
ВЕД – …хвалится Орех.
И Лиса надула губки:- 
ЛИСА – Что ж , и я в нарядной шубке,
Я нарядней всех!
ВЕД- Говорит ей клоун так: 
КЛОУН – Посмотри на мой колпак:
Слева – желтый, справа – синий
Я всех лучше в магазине!
ДОЖДИК- Я дождик новогодний,
И вот как я сверкаю!
И елку новогоднюю
Я лучше украшаю! 
КОЛОКОЛЬЧИК-Я расту цветочком в поле,
Я звоню на колокольне,
В школе первый я звоночек,
Всех прекрасней Колокольчик!
ШОКОЛАД Я — любимец всех ребят,
На спине картинки,
Я отличный шоколад, 
С фруктовой начинкой.
ФОНАРИК - Я фонарик – огонек,
Маленький, лучистый.
Я смотрюсь как светлячок
На веточках пушистых.
ВЕД – Стукнув палкой суковатой
Дед Мороз вмешался в спор.
ДМ – (Стучит посохом)
ВЕД – …Тут как раз пришли ребята…
РЕБЯТА (хором) – Просим елочный набор! 
ВЕД- Положила продавщица 
Мишку, рыжую Лисицу,
И хвастливую Хлопушку,
И Хлопушкину подружку,
Клоун тоже упакован…
ПРОДАВЩИЦА- Да и Шар не позабыла!
Сверху ватой всё укрыла. 
ВЕД – …Вот коробка ловко-ловко
Перевязана бечевкой 
Все игрушки в сборе,
Снова можно спорить.
Но сказал игрушкам Мишка, 
Стукнувшись о крышку:
МИШКА – Спорить попусту не надо!
Все на елке будем рядом!

 ТАНЕЦ ЕЛОЧНЫХ ИГРУШЕК

----------

Kristinka 11 (14.11.2019), Любина (03.12.2016)

----------


## Анастасия1990

Теремок

Сценарий для постановки
русской народной сказки
в кукольном театре

Продолжительность спектакля: 20 минут; количество актеров: от 4 до 6.
Действующие лица:

Мышка
 Лягушка
 Заяц
 Лиса
 Волк
 Медведь
Слева стоит теремок. Справа – несколько деревьев. На втором плане лес.

На поляну из-за деревьев выходит мышка с узелком и направляется к теремку.
Мышка (поет)

Каждый должен где-то жить
 И зимой, и летом.
 Как же Мышке не тужить,
 Если дома нету?
 Каждый должен где-то спать
 И обедать где-то.
 Как же мне не горевать,
 Если дома нету?
Мышка останавливается перед теремком.
Мышка

Что за славный теремок –
 Не большой, не маленький.
 Он не заперт на замок,
 Не закрыты ставенки.
 Флюгерок стоит на крыше,
 Под окном сирень цветет.
 Вы скажите серой мыши,
 Кто тут в тереме живет?
 Я готовить мастерица,
 Шить могу и вышивать.
 Я хочу здесь поселиться,
 Чтобы жить да поживать!
Мышка оглядывается по сторонам. Ей никто не отвечает. Она входит в теремок и выглядывает из окошка.
Мышка

Хватит мне бродить по свету,
 Будет мне тепло зимой.
 Если никого здесь нету,
 Значит, домик этот – мой!
Мышка исчезает в окне. На поляну из-за деревьев выходит Лягушка с узелком и направляется к теремку.
Лягушка

Что за славный теремок!
 Ах, какое чудо!
 Он не низок, не высок,
 Рядышком запруда!
 Из трубы дымок идет.
 Дверь мне отворите!
 Кто тут в тереме живет,
 Ну-ка, говорите!
Из окна выглядывает Мышь.
Мышка

Мышка здесь живет норушка!
 Кто ты будешь, отвечай!
Лягушка

Я Лягушка-поскакушка,
 Будем пить с тобою чай!
 Я умею плавать брасом,
 Воду из реки носить.
 Со своим пришла матрасом
 И прошу меня пустить!
Мышка

Для тебя найдется место,
 Веселее жить вдвоем.
 Вот сейчас замесим тесто,
 А потом чайку попьем!
Лягушка входит в дом. Мышка исчезает в окне. На поляну из-за деревьев выходит Зайчик с узелком и направляется к теремку.
Зайчик

Что за славный теремок
 Вырос среди леса?
 Заяц-принц здесь жить бы мог
 С заячьей принцессой!
 Посажу я огород
 Рядом на лужайке.
 Кто тут в тереме живет,
 Расскажите Зайке!
Мышка выглядывает из окна.
Мышка

Мышка здесь живет норушка.
Лягушка выглядывает из окна.
Лягушка

Кто тревожит наш покой?
 Я Лягушка-поскакушка.
 Говори, кто ты такой!
Зайчик

Открывайте, это я –
 Зайчик-побегайчик!
 Вы пустите жить меня,
 Я хороший Зайчик!
 Я полы умею мыть
 И махать ушами.
Мышка (Лягушке)

Может, пустим Зайца жить?
Лягушка (Зайчику)

Оставайся с нами!
Зайчик заходит в дом. Мышка и Лягушка прячутся. На поляну из-за деревьев выходит Лиса с узелком и направляется к теремку.
Лиса

Вот так терем-теремок,
 Ладный да нарядный!
 Чую яблочный пирог…
 Где здесь вход парадный?
 Эй вы, мил честной народ,
 Отворяйте двери!
 Кто тут в тереме живет,
 Люди али звери?
Мышка выглядывает из окна.
Мышка

Мышка здесь живет норушка.
Зайчик выглядывает из окна.
Зайчик

И ушастый Зайка!
Лягушка выглядывает из окна.
Лягушка

И Лягушка-поскакушка.
 Кто ты, отвечай-ка!
Лиса

Про красавицу-Лису
 Слух давно ведется.
 Знают все меня в лесу!
Зайчик

Место ей найдется!
Мышка

Заходи, кума, смелее,
 Вот как раз готов обед.
Лягушка

Вместе будет веселее!
Лиса входит в дом.
Лиса

Лучше дома в мире нет!
Все обитатели теремка скрываются в нем. На поляну из-за деревьев выходит Волк с узелком и направляется к теремку.
Волк

Вот хоромы так хоромы –
 Здесь простора хватит всем!
 Что молчите? Есть кто дома?
 Да не бойтесь вы, не съем!
Из теремка по очереди робко выглядывают его обитатели.
Мышка

Мышка здесь живет норушка.
Зайчик выглядывает из окна.
Зайчик

И ушастый Зайка!
Лягушка выглядывает из окна.
Лягушка

И Лягушка-поскакушка.
Лиса

И Лиса, хозяйка!
 Не возьму я что-то в толк,
 Кто ты?
Волк

 В дом пустите!
 Я совсем не страшный волк!
 Сами посмотрите!
Зайчик

Ладно, Серый, заходи,
 Только не кусайся!
Лягушка

Сразу выгоним, учти,
 Коль обидишь Зайца! 
Волк входит в дом. Все обитатели теремка выглядывают в окошки.
Все жители теремка (хором)

Мы теперь одна семья
 И гостям всем рады!
Из-за деревьев выходит Медведь с узелком и идет к теремку.
Медведь

С вами жить хочу и я!
Все (хором)

Нет, Медведь, не надо!
Медведь (обиженно)

Зря вы так. Я пригожусь!
Мышка

Больно ты огромен.
Медведь

Да не бойтесь, помещусь.
 Я в запросах скромен.
Медведь лезет в теремок. Дом начинает шататься и падает. Жители теремка плачут на развалинах.
Мышка

Что ж ты, Мишка, натворил?
Лягушка

Мы ж предупреждали.
Зайчик

Теремок наш развалил!
Лиса

Без угла оставил!
Медведь

Ну, простите вы меня,
 Я ведь не нарочно.
 Хоть упал ваш домик с пня,
 В нем и так жить можно.
Мышка

Где же подпол, чтоб хранить
 На зиму запасы,
 Жарким летом – холодить
 Бочку с мятным квасом?
Лягушка

Где же мой большой чулан,
 Мокрый, с комарами?
Лиса

И светелка, чтобы там
 Прясть мне вечерами?
Зайчик

Где крылечко в огород?
Волк

И сторожка рядом –
 Вдруг без спроса кто придет,
 А ему не рады?
Медведь

Да-а! И печки нет, чтоб греть
 Мне зимою спину…
Зайчик

Ах, зачем же ты, медведь,
 Домик опрокинул?
Лиса

Жить теперь-то будем как?
Медведь (со вздохом)

Не могу представить!
Лягушка (Медведю)

Если сделал что не так,
 То сумей исправить!
Волк

Хоть и виноват медведь,
 Мы ему поможем!
Зайчик

Чем о домике жалеть,
 Лучше новый сложим!
Медведь ставит новый теремок на место старого. Все кричат ура. Конец.

----------

irinavalalis (02.11.2018), краля (01.12.2016), Марал (03.12.2019)

----------


## Мария Владимировна

Сценка: Подарки для Деда Мороза
Заяц: Подарю ему морковку - будет прыгать, бегать ловко.
На лесной поляне белки поиграют с ним в горелки.
Белка: Что ты, заяц? Он же - дед! И ему ведь триста лет!
Мы ему от белок всех приготовили орех!
Медведь: Раз Морозу триста лет, у него зубов уж нет!
Как он будет есть орех? Ваш подарок просто смех!
От медвежьего народа мы подарим бочку меда!
Волк: Что удумали медведи: Посудите сами, дети.
Съем Мороз медку немного и заляжет спать в берлогу.
Так всю зиму будет спать, лапу, как медведь сосать.
Гном: Хоть народ мы маленький, мы Морозу валенки
Тут решили подарить. Будет валенки носить.
Все: Дед Мороз, принимай! Себе подарок выбирай!
Дед Мороз: Все подарки хороши! Вам спасибо от души!

----------

Mandarinka-79 (11.11.2019), skomorox (25.11.2021), краля (01.12.2016), Лариса Антонова (05.11.2018), Лерцами (18.11.2021), Марфа Васильна Я (30.10.2021), Ольгушка (04.12.2022)

----------


## Ильенко Елена

*СЦЕНКА "ПРИГЛАШЕНИЕ НА ПРАЗДНИК"* (не помню откуда взяла, спасибо автору)
РОЛИ: СНЕГУРОЧКА, ЗАЯЦ, ЛИСА, И МОЖНО ВСТАВИТЬ РАЗЛИЧНЫХ ЗВЕРЮШЕК.
Вед:			Кто же к нам идет сюда?
			Чья – то песенка слышна?
Песенка Снегурочки (девочка)
			Здравствуйте, мои друзья,
			Поздравляю всех вас я!
			С новым счастьем, 
			С Новым годом
			С новой снежною погодой!
			Всех на праздник пригласили? (………..)
			Никого не позабыли? (…….)
			А за елкой кто сидит?
			И ушами шевелит?
			Он немножечко пугливый,
			Но зато, зверек красивый!
Дети:		Заяц!
Заяц:		Я – зайчишка маленький,
			Чуть побольше валенка,
			Не боюсь я никого,
			Даже волка самого!
Снегурочка:	Вот на бал вам приглашенье.
			Каково ваше решенье?
Заяц:		Обязательно приду,
			И друзей с собой возьму! (убегает)
Лиса:		Я – красавица  из леса,
			Наряжусь – ка, я принцессой,
			Хвост пушистый распушу,
			К волку в гости поспешу!
			От, конечно, удивится,
			Ведь я модная лисица!
Снегурочка:	Вот на бал вам приглашенье,
			Каково ваше решенье?
Лиса:		Да, приду без опозданья,
			Вам спасибо, до свиданья! (убегает)
дальше могут идти  любые персонажи...

----------

marimarigold (03.11.2018), Любина (01.11.2021)

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

Девчата, хорошие у вас сценки! Молодцы!

----------


## Маргарита Игоревна

Здравствуйте люди добрые! Хочу предложить вашему вниманию сценарий НГ 2015. Для дошкольников и младших школьников. стихи мои не все -спасибо автору!
Сценарий Новый год 2015

персонажи:
Коза – Дереза
Снегурочка
Новогодняя ночь
Дед Мороз
Персонаж	Текст
Снегурочка	Здравствуйте, ребята! Прошел  уже целый год и вот мы снова с вами! А вы помните, кто был символом 2014 года? А кто будет править Новым 2015 годом? Правильно! Что-то мы с вами заболтались совсем, пора уже праздник начинать. И сегодня к нам в гости придет Н.Ночь, и придет она не одна, а вместе с символом Нового года – красивой, веселой козочкой! А вот и она!
Н.Ночь	(заходит с мешочком) Здравствуйте! Вы меня уже заждались?
Снегурочка	А почему ты одна? А где же Козочка?
Н.Ночь	Так вот же она! В мешке!
Снегурочка	Ты что, как же она у тебя там поместилась?! Вынимай ее скорей!
Н.Ночь	(вынимает козу из мешка) Вот! Все, как я обещала! Держи!
Снегурочка	Это что?!
Н.Ночь	Ну как, что? Ты просила Козу. Вот Коза! Очень даже красивая!
Снегурочка	Так это же игрушка! А мы с тобой договаривались, что ты живую к нам в       гости позовешь!
Н.Ночь	Ну, Снегурочка, ты придумала! Где же я тебе в Воркуте живую козу найду?
Снегурочка	А зачем искать, ты же Н.Ночь, ты же волшебная, правда, ребята? Наколдуй нам скорей Козу! Живую! Настоящую!
Н.Ночь	Ой, ну попробовать можно! Только одного моего колдовства не хватит, ребята, поможете мне? Чтобы все получилось, надо, чтобы мы все вместе этого захотели.
	Ставим в круг, колдуем.
Коза	Ой-ой-ой! Ме-ме-ме-ме-ме-ме-ме! Ты кто, а ты кто, и ты тоже кто и вообще вы все кто? Оторвали меня от ужина!
Н.Ночь
и Снегурочка Ой! Получилось!
Коза               Что получилось?
Н.Ночь и 
Снегурочка 	Ты получилась! Настоящая! Живая! Ребята, давайте похлопаем!
Коза	Ничего не понимаю, что у вас тут вообще происходит?
Снегурочка	У нас здесь праздник – Новый год! А ты в этом году самая главная! Ты символ Нового года!
Коза	Я?! Правда? Честно – честно? Клево! Это я теперь могу делать все, что захочу! Я главная! Вот я повеселюсь! Чтоб такого захотеть? Я так танцевать люблю!!! Может вы со мной потанцуете? (танцуем, сажаем детей на места)	«Мы повесим шарики…»
Коза	Ой, ну потанцевали, хорошо! Чего бы еще такого захотеть… Знаю! У меня там соседка одна есть, у нее такая капуста вкусная растет за забором, а она меня не угощает никогда, пойдемте ей забор сломаем!!!
Снегурочка	Подожди, подожди! Символ года – это не значит, что ты можешь делать все, что захочешь! Ты должна нас развеселить, поиграть с нами и вообще, ты должна быть хорошей и доброй!
Коза	Фу! Я так не играю…
Н.Ночь	А что это у тебя такое?
Коза	Не знаю, когда дома сидела, капусту трескала, у меня этого не было, а пока к вам летела, она ко мне и прицепилась! Сумочка, какая интересная… давайте посмотрим. Что в ней, может там что-то вкусненькое (заглядывает), достает послание от Деда Мороза (прочли, раздает кристаллы)
Выполняем задания:
Красные: оденься в сказочного персонажа
Белые: танец
Синие: собери снеговика
Желтые: паззлы - снежинка
Зеленые: наряжаем елку в рукавицах
Перебивки:
загадки
перевертыши
кто громче крикнет
лепим мы снежки из ваты
что возьмем в Новый год
(Снегурочка тихо уходит)
Коза	Ой, ребята, а куда Снегурочка подевалась?
Н.Ночь	Как где? Она же за ДМ пошла!
Коза	Ух, ты! Так, значит, они уже скоро придут! Это получается, что я, значит, справилась, и я теперь настоящий символ года! А чтоб  у нас было совсем весело, я приглашаю вас потанцевать.
КОЗА ПОЕТ
Дед Мороз	«Запрягу оленей в санки» - ХОРОВОД
Дед Мороз	Ох, как у вас тут весело! Молодец, Дереза!
Снегурочка	Настоящий символ года!
Дед Мороз	Здравствуйте! А вот и я!
          С Новым годом вас, друзья!
	Я летел на крыльях ветра
          Много тысяч километров,
           Над замерзшими морями,
 	Над лесами и полями.
           Я спешил, ребята, к вам,
         Моим маленьким друзьям!
Снегурочка	Наши мальчишки и наши девчонки!
В Новом году мы хотим пожелать
Школьникам только отличной учебы,
Двоек и троек с собою не брать.

Ну, а ребяткам, что в садики ходят-
           Мы пожелаем скорей подрасти,
Весело, дружно, готовиться к школе
	Новых друзей поскорее найти!
Снегурочка	ДЕДУШКА!
Елка наша крепко спит,
           Огоньками не блестит.
                            Нам без елочки нельзя!
                            Как же быть теперь, друзья?
Коза	            Ну, тогда о чем же речь?
                        Надо елочку зажечь!
                        Не горит? Да не вопрос!
                            Нам поможет Дед Мороз!
Дед Мороз	Ну-ка, елка, встрепенись!
                        Ну-ка, елка, улыбнись!
Ну-ка, елка, раз, два, три,
Светом радости гори!

Разноцветными огнями
На потеху детворе
Наша елка засверкает!
Станет праздничней вдвойне!
Раз-два-три! Елочка, гори!
Снегурочка	Ребята! Давайте поможем Дедушке!
Раз-два-три! Елочка, гори!
А новый год встречать, друзья, 
Без хоровода нам нельзя, 
Про елку мы сейчас споем, 
И вокруг нее пойдем.
ХОРОВОД «В ЛЕСУ РОДИЛАСЬ ЕЛОЧКА»
Снегурочка	Дедушка, присядь, отдохни, устал, наверное…
ДМ на троне. Подарки. Прощание:
Дед Мороз	С Новым годом, друзья, с Новым годом!
                         Будьте счастливы в Новом году!
                         Будет лето, каникулы, осень,
                        А зимой я опять к вам приду!
Снегурочка	С Новым годом! С добрым днем!
                          С елкой новогодней!
                         Праздник мы наш провели весело сегодня!
Все вместе	С Новым годом!!!
	ДИСКОТЕКА
УхтышкаЭтот конкурс на внимание строится на устном рассказе, который рассказывает ведущий. После каждого предложения, в котором речь идет о каком-либо вероятном, возможном событии, дети должны крикнуть «Ух ты!». Если же в предложении звучит какой-то нереальный факт или действие, то ребята кричат «Да ну!». Побеждает тот, кто дольше всех не ошибается и выкрикивает нужную фразу.
В январе метут метели,
Наряжая снегом ели. 
Зайчик в шубке своей белой 
По лесочку скачет смело. (Ух ты!) 
Расцвели среди мороза
 На сосне большие розы.
 Их в букеты собирают
 И Снегурочке вручают. (Да ну!) 
Дед Мороз зимою тает
И под ёлочкой скучает 
От него осталась лужа; 
В праздник он совсем не нужен. (Да ну!) 
Со Снегуркой Снеговик 
К детям приходить привык. 
Любит он стишки послушать, 
А потом конфеты кушать. (Ух ты!) 
В декабре под Новый год 
Добрый Дедушка идёт, 
У него мешок большой,
Весь наполненный лапшой. (Да ну!)
Не растут зимой поганки, 
Но зато катают санки. 
С ними радостно детишкам – 
И девчонкам, и мальчишкам. (Ух ты!) 
К нам из жарких стран зимою 
Чудо-бабочки летят,
Снежной тёплою порою 
Собирать нектар хотят. (Да ну!) 
В новогодний праздник славный
Кактус для детишек главный – 
Он зелёный и колючий, 
Ёлочки намного круче. (Да ну!)

ИГРА «НОВОГОДНИЕ ПЕРЕВЁРТЫШИ»
Вы, друзья, пришли сюда, Чтоб повеселиться?.. 
Мне раскройте-ка секрет: Ждете Дедушку вы?.. 
Вас морозы, холода Напугать сумеют?.. 
Вы у ёлки иногда Танцевать готовы?.. 
Праздник - это ерунда, Поскучаем лучше?.. 
Дед Мороз принёс конфет, Кушать будете их?.. 
Со Снегуркой вы всегда Поиграть готовы?.. 
Растолкаем без труда Всех вокруг? Конечно... 
Никогда не тает Дед - В это верите вы?.. 
Спеть у ёлочки куплет В хороводе нужно?.. 

Лепим мы снежки из ваты?
Медведь бывает полосатый?
Снеговик живет на печке?
Мы едим из торта свечки?
Мишка любит шоколадки?
Или мясо куропатки?
Ёлка голубого цвета?
В Новый год бывает лето?
Крокодил, как ёж колючий?
Или он похож на тучу?
Дышит правда он огнем?
От него светло как днем?
У него четыре лапы?
Как медведь он косолапый?
Утром Новый год приходит?
И весну с собой приводит?
А подарки детям дарят?
Или детям кашу варят?
Есть ответ у вас всегда?
Отвечайте громко - ДА!
На вопросы ведущего дети хором отвечают фразой «Потому что Новый год!».
Почему вокруг веселье, Смех и шутки без забот?.. 
Почему гостей весёлых Ожидается приход?.. 
Почему желанье каждый Загадает наперёд?.. 
Почему тропа познаний Вас к «пятёркам» приведёт?.. 
Почему огнями ёлка Вам игриво подмигнёт?.. 
Почему Снегурку с Дедом Каждый здесь сегодня ждёт?.. 
Почему в нарядном зале Дети водят хоровод?.. 
Почему удачи, мира Дед Мороз ребятам шлёт?..
Загадки:
Пляшет, кружится колечко
Из веселых человечков. (хоровод)
Хоть не шишки, не иголки,
А висят на ветках елки. (елоч игрушки)
Искры с палочки летят
В рассыпную, как хотят.(бенг огонь)
Струйки серебра стекают
С елочной макушки,
Но от них не намокают
Ветки и игрушки.(дождик)
Эта змейка в Новый год
К нам на елку заползет,
Подмигнет сто тысяч раз
Сотней разноцветных глаз.( гирлянда)
Он под елкою лежит,
И секрет свой сторожит.
Что в нем, знает Дед Мороз,
Потому что сам принес.(подарок)
Вся сверкает, серебрится
Эта чудо-крошка.
Но в дождинку превратится,
На твоей ладошке.(снежинка)
С неба по частям упал,
В три клубка скатался,
С помощью детишек встал
И стоять остался.(снеговик)
Что за чудо-волшебство
В Новый Год и Рождество
Превращает малышей
В зайцев, белок и ежей?(маска)

----------


## ирина кириллова1973

Есть музыкальные сказки. может кому-нибудь пригодятся.  https://yadi.sk/d/HO_djqkbkhNXj

----------

"организатор марья" (11.01.2017), 1 Kvitochka (05.02.2016), Elen2 (05.11.2016), Elena 73 (17.04.2017), elis673 (15.11.2019), futnik (23.07.2016), genek (06.01.2016), Irina.zontik (29.12.2021), irisa (16.03.2016), konstman_vg (06.07.2017), Lusik (03.01.2016), marina111 (29.04.2016), olga-inku (15.02.2016), Tania-112a (13.07.2016), Tasya835 (14.12.2015), TATYANA_UNCHA (29.03.2016), vads (20.12.2015), verazalit (10.03.2019), viculy (06.03.2016), zavedka (30.01.2016), zwetlana (27.01.2018), Алена.by (10.11.2016), Богомякова (03.01.2022), Василиса68 (10.01.2016), Ирина Ивановна (12.03.2016), Иришка Б (12.01.2018), краля (13.03.2016), Ладога (09.01.2016), Леди N (05.02.2016), Любовь Анатольевна (14.09.2016), людмила-45 (09.01.2016), лядова (01.05.2016), Михаловна (24.10.2016), нонна (13.04.2016), нутя (24.11.2016), Ольгушка (28.11.2022), Пижма (25.12.2015), Татиана 65 (19.12.2015), Туся (10.01.2018), Фа-Соль (15.03.2016), ЮЛилиана (05.01.2016), Янта (17.10.2021)

----------


## tativanova

Спасибо большое! Очень интересные сценки!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Очень много сценок, пьес, новогодних сказок и сценариев в этих темах:
Новый год. Подготовительная группа.Новый год. Старшая группа.Новый год. Средняя группа.Новый год. II младшая группа.Новый год. I младшая группа.Сюрпризный момент на празднике. Дарение подарковОт Рождества до Крещения. Святки, колядки. Прощание с ёлкой.С уважением, модератор Светлана.

----------

LiliyaOdiss (14.12.2019)

----------


## Добронрава

Предлагаю музыкальную сказку для малышей "НОВОГОДНИЙ КАРНАВАЛ" 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4Hcm/4k9Qc3CLA

----------

Alexandra_B (16.11.2019), anet_78 (13.11.2019), anna2280 (12.11.2019), annkir (11.11.2019), Borkova Pavlovo (11.11.2019), elis673 (27.12.2019), energizer70 (02.10.2021), galy-a (11.11.2019), gggggggggggg (10.11.2021), iriska (12.10.2020), jarinka (08.10.2021), krinka (20.11.2019), Kristinka 11 (14.11.2019), LiliyaOdiss (14.12.2019), Mandarinka-79 (11.11.2019), myzic (11.11.2019), Olga 58 (12.11.2019), sima (13.11.2019), skomorox (25.11.2021), stranikira (11.11.2019), tatjan60 (02.12.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (29.09.2021), viculy (11.11.2019), бабалена (24.11.2019), барфен (13.11.2021), буссоница (10.11.2019), Грезельда (11.11.2019), елена1234 (06.10.2021), ИяНаталия (12.11.2019), краля (10.01.2021), Ларонька (23.11.2019), Лерцами (18.11.2021), Лючия (29.11.2020), мальвина19 (28.09.2021), Марина Третьякова (07.10.2020), Марфа Васильна Я (30.10.2021), Натаiша (20.11.2019), НИрина (28.09.2021), Озма (11.11.2019), Олга Кобелева (05.12.2019), Ольга Бирюсинка (20.11.2019), ольга марущак (12.11.2019), Ригина (02.11.2021), ФАСОЛЬка19 (10.11.2019)

----------


## Ольга Бирюсинка

> Предлагаю музыкальную сказку для малышей "НОВОГОДНИЙ КАРНАВАЛ"


очень понравилась сказка.огромное спасибо.

----------

Добронрава (21.11.2019)

----------


## Марал

> Теремок
> 
> Сценарий для постановки
> русской народной сказки
> в кукольном театре


спасибо, очень классно  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## viculy

Музыкальная сказка ДЕД МОРОЗ И ИГРУШКИ .
Методические рекомендации для педагога .Ноты. Музыкальное приложение. 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

anyutochkina (22.11.2021), elis673 (28.09.2021), energizer70 (02.10.2021), jarinka (08.10.2021), krinka (01.10.2021), laks_arina (02.10.2021), Madam2009 (05.10.2021), rimma.kol (07.11.2022), skomorox (25.11.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (29.09.2021), tigritsa (16.11.2021), буссоница (30.09.2021), Добронрава (28.09.2021), Е Дюжева (15.11.2021), Марфа Васильна Я (30.10.2021), НАТАШАМИ (07.10.2021), НИрина (28.09.2021), Ольгушка (04.12.2022)

----------

